#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-31
<nigelb> jcastro: around?
<nigelb> jcastro: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nigelbabu/sets/72157625818416551/
<nigelb> there, It did happen :p
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> morning dholbach :)
<nigelb> do we have any news of kim0 yet?
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> I didn't hear anything yet
<dholbach> but I don't know if somebody else got in touch with him
<nigelb> Ahh.
 * nigelb waves to ara and dpm 
<ara> morning dpm, nigelb
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dholbach> hola ara, hola dpm
<dpm> hey ara, morning nigelb
<dpm> hey dholbach :)
<nigelb> :)
<ara> hey dholbach
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dpm> morning czajkowski!
<czajkowski> dpm: howdy doody ?
<dpm> czajkowski, doing well, fine. I'm actually reading about Celtic languages, as the Scottish Gaelic team just applied for translating Ubuntu and I wanted to know more about them :)
<czajkowski> oh good for them
<czajkowski> that is great
<dpm> yeah, so we've now got all of the modern Celtic languages represented: Irish, Manx and Scottish Gaelic
<czajkowski> what is Manx ?
<dpm> czajkowski, the variant spoken in the Isle of Man
<czajkowski> ahh ok
<czajkowski> didn't know that
<AlanBell> dpm: and welsh
<AlanBell> if that counts as celtic, I think it does
<dpm> AlanBell, good point, it does, although it seems to come from another branch
<dpm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goidelic_languages
<dpm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welsh_language
<dpm> We've got people interested in creating a Cornish translation group too
<nigelb> Facebook has an option where you can change language ot priate english
<nigelb> Total fun
<nigelb> *pirate
<czajkowski> is there really that much ofan interest though, I know back home that's a massive interst, only a handful of people want to see Irish, but the majority of people think we should just use English and forget about it on a pc
<dpm> actually, before I joined Canonical there was a UDS session discussing how to add support for pirate English in Launchpad :)
<czajkowski> heh
<nigelb> dpm: that should've been fun :p
<dpm> it's nowadays even possible, but it wasn't at the time
<nigelb> Ubuntu in pirate English
<nigelb> would give a whole meaning to "Ubuntu is now pirated!"
<czajkowski> nods
<jussi> haha
<czajkowski> Problem with Irish for example is not everyone has the standard needed to translate it and the ones that do the majoority, do not have any interest in seeing it on an os
<jussi> dpm: can we officially request pirate english as a language?  I could so contribute to that...
<nigelb> jussi: UDS-O session.  Launchpad and Ubuntu in priate english
<dpm> jussi, here's how -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/StartingTeam
<nigelb> There'd be too much crowd :p
<nigelb> But you know, what's the iso standard for pirate english?
<jussi> haha
<jussi> dpm: oh wow... :D
 * jussi thinks about it...
<dpm> czajkowski, well, it's a way of keeping the language alive and use it normally on a PC in the same way you'd use it for other things in everyday life
<czajkowski> dpm: I'm not sure using it on a pc though is a way to keep it alive though :( so kinda torn tbh. I know there is a need especially to keep the Irish language alive. It's a lovely langauge and I'm not that great at it, but would hate to see it die out.
<czajkowski> My god daughter studies all of her subjects though Irish, that means, science, history, georgraphy, maths etc is all done through Irish, except her Computer class ....
<dpm> so why should the PC be different?
<czajkowski> windows.
<czajkowski> I found it odd also, I know the refer to the machine in irish, like turn it on, or log on
<czajkowski> or refer to the printer
<nigelb> czajkowski: I can associate with that.
<nigelb> We have the same situation in India.
<dpm> well, if translations are odd in Windows, they can make them better in Ubuntu! :)
<czajkowski> indeed
<dpm> nigelb, ah, to answer your question, the pirate English language code would probably be en@pirate (that's in GNU libc format)
<nigelb> Yeah, I was surprised to see Ubuntu in my mother tongue :)
<nigelb> dpm: wow, we'are all geeks :p
<dpm> of course
<dpm> nigelb, I know I asked you before, but what was your mother tongue, I can't remember?
<nigelb> dpm: Malayalam.
<dpm> ahh, yeah
<nigelb> :)
<popey> Morning
<dpm> hey popey!
<dpm> dholbach, if I want to add a session to UDW, shall I just go and add it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek?
<dholbach> dpm, yes please :)
<dpm> okie dokie!
<czajkowski> dpm: want some tweeting done re UDW ?
<dpm> czajkowski, sure! dholbach is organizing it, he'd be the one to retweet on this one
<czajkowski> sorry tab completion feckup
<czajkowski> dholbach: want some tweet love re udw
<czajkowski> :)
<dholbach> yeah, I think I'd tweet it as soon as the schedule is set
<czajkowski> ok
<nigelb> wow, UDW is coming up?
<dholbach> if you know of someone who's interested or know a topic that'd be interesting or can think of somebody who should be on there, just talk to them and let me know
<dpm> dholbach, ok, added a session. Let me know if there is anything else I need to do
<dholbach> thanks a lot dpm
<daker> any signe of kim0 ?
<daker> s/of/from
<dholbach> daker, dpm, jcastro: I just called Ahmed on his mobile - he's fine, his friends and family as well
<dpm> dholbach, fantastic \o/
<nigelb> dholbach: \o/
<nigelb> His cellphone is working! Great :)
<dholbach> internet outage continues, I told him that there's supposed to be one internet provider continuing service and he confirmed that there's a rumour about that, so he'll try to get in touch with them (I guess half the country is trying to sign up with them), he'll see how things go
<daker> dholbach, thanks
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<nigelb> hey duanedesign
<nigelb> duanedesign: why do I feel like I haven't talked to you in a while
<dpm> http://www.mymobile.co.in/index.php/national-news/312-ubuntu-developer-day-counts-over-350-in-attendance
<nigelb> dpm: didn't ya read your daily dose of planet today?
<nigelb> ;)
<dpm> you're right, I didn't yet :)
<nigelb> heh
<duanedesign> nigelb: might be :)  I have been afk more then usual. Still tryting to find work.
<dpm> nice report nigelb :)
<nigelb> dpm: :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: Ahhh.
<duanedesign> been glued to the tv a lot lately too watching this Tunisia/Egypt intifada.
<duanedesign> really interesting. Glad Ahmed is doing well
<jussi> duanedesign: what kind of work are you looking for?
<duanedesign> jussi: I have done graphic design for many years. Last few years i have been doing more web production.
<duanedesign> would love to do some python work, but not a lot of demand for that were i am
<duanedesign> 4
<czajkowski> duanedesign: you'd pick that up easily as a contractor I suspect
<czajkowski> I saw a lot of it when I was job hunting
 * duanedesign nods
<duanedesign> yeah i only have a couple weeks of savings left so I have to get busy finding something :)
<czajkowski> duanedesign: try and search for contract work
<czajkowski> and don#'t ;limit yourself to USA try EU., as you contract many dont care where you work
<nigelb> +1
<duanedesign> good idea thank you
<jussi> duanedesign: have you a company/sole trader identity? and where are you based?
<czajkowski> duanedesign: np
<duanedesign> jussi: I am in the U.S. Tulsa,Oklahoma
<duanedesign> famous for....well nothing :)
<duanedesign> oh, garth brooks :P
<czajkowski> he's pretty cool
<jcastro> http://picasaweb.google.com/mhall119/UDSN#5535477123335847330
<jcastro> hahaha awesome
<popey> :)
<nigelb> jcastro: o/
<nigelb> jcastro: did you see the pics? ;)
<jcastro> i did!
<nigelb> :D
<czajkowski> poor sense could not walk the next day
<czajkowski> and went to bed early that night he was shattered
<czajkowski> it was amusing!
<jcastro> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> jcastro: ello ello :)
<jcastro> for Russia is it one team for the country or is it like the US?
<czajkowski> jcastro: well only USA does it that way
<jcastro> i see a Russian team
<jcastro> but I see other teams in like St. Petersburgh
<czajkowski> Brazil kinda do somethhing under team brazil
<popey> ahem, UK
<czajkowski> UK comes under UK
<popey> Wales
<popey> (which is within the UK), is ubuntu-cym
<czajkowski> Ireland comes under ireland, france, Spain breakd down a bit
<jcastro> popey: heh, don't remind me
<popey> so it's not just the USA
<czajkowski> popey: how about active teams
<czajkowski> not just an irc channel :(
<nigelb> There is the united kingdom and then there is the divided kingdom :p
<popey> they are active
<jcastro> ok, so I'll recommend to this guy to approach the russian team
<popey> they had an event last week
<jcastro> and then if he wants something to do locally he can just rock it
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> jcastro: how Italy, france and others do it
<jcastro> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=bashkortosan&qscrl=1&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wl
<jcastro> I got an email from this dude
<jcastro> I have never heard of bashkortosan
<jcastro> I sent him towards the russian team
<nigelb> erm, you sent a mail in English?
<jcastro> it's odd, every once in a while Claire Newman gets mails from people wanting to do all sorts of things so she forwards them to me
<jcastro> well, his mail was in english
<czajkowski> jcastro: you can tell her to forward them to the loco council if you like
<nigelb> ok, there should be english speaking people on the list then
<jcastro> czajkowski: it's ok I use it as an opportunity to stay on her good side. :)
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> no worries
<AlanBell> czajkowski: I would agree that -cym is an active loco and had an event
<AlanBell> I wasn't massively impressed at the response I had when I inquired how the event went though
<paultag> morning all
<czajkowski> ohhh paultag
 * czajkowski hugs paultag 
<popey> AlanBell: they gave a talk, had videos/photos taken etc?
 * paultag hugs czajkowski 
<AlanBell> oh the event was good, no doubt popey
<AlanBell> was someone else in the channel
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/sponsorship/
<jcastro> can someone click on that?
<popey> *click*
<jcastro> It should NOT let you submit for sponsorship
<popey> it let me
<popey> "Thanks very much for requesting sponsorship to uds-o. If you have any queries about your request, please e-mail jorge@ubuntu.com.
<popey> "
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> someone try now
<AlanBell> Thanks very much for requesting sponsorship to uds-o. If you have any queries about your request, please e-mail jorge@ubuntu.com.
<AlanBell> you can back this out right?
<jcastro> yeah I can just delete them
<popey> bah
<popey> that site is broken
<popey> I can't logout
<AlanBell> ok, because I might not have entered my real dietary requirements
<jcastro> it's ok I'm just testing
<AlanBell> "dinosaur meat only"
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> try now
<Technoviking> yeah, I'm on a special beer only diet
<popey> still works for me
<jcastro> looks like a bug
 * jcastro is off to summit
<AlanBell> still works, this time I was a breathairian
<popey> I flew in from American Samoa
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
<nigelb> night dholbach
<dholbach> bye nigelb
<JanC> \o/ we will have Belgian "Tux" Chocolates at FOSDEM  :-)
<jcastro> AlanBell: can you link me up to your mailing list post with your proposed solution to the moin problem?
<jcastro> I can't seem to find the original post. :-/
<AlanBell> https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2010-November/001084.html
<jcastro> ta
<AlanBell> apparently someone has been tasked with testing an upgrade in a VM, I have no idea whether there has been any progress made
<jono> jcastro, let's roll
<jcastro> all ready!
<AlanBell> jcastro: was there anything specific you were going to do with the mail?
<jcastro> just point it out to someone who was complaining about the wiki
<AlanBell> ok
<jcastro> doctormo: ping
<doctormo> jcastro: pong
<jcastro> how's your gimp skills?
<doctormo> jcastro: Good, what do you need?
<jcastro> I need updated version of these 4 images:
<jcastro> http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/
<jcastro> http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/upstreams/
<jcastro> http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/vendors/
<jcastro> and http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/community/
<jcastro> with the newer wallpaper
<doctormo> Do you have the originals? Or the new wallpaper (natty or maverick wallpaper?)
<jcastro> I do not have the originals
<doctormo> Personally I like http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Natty-Wallpaper-Aubergine-Back-1.png minus the narwhals
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> yeah, minus the narwhals
<doctormo> jcastro: Not a problem, it's just text with a background.
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> thanks, I don't have an eye for GIMP
<paultag> jcastro: hey, man -- I can't remember that guy's name who we had lunch with. He does ARM work. Dan? Dave? D*
<jcastro> david mandala
<paultag> that's the one
<paultag> thanks jcastro. I need to send him some mail
<doctormo> jcastro: Done, next time think of something hard: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/art/jcastro/
<jcastro> <3
<doctormo> OK so there'll be text changes, but since I redid them in inkscape and they're all svgs, I figure it's now trivial to update.
<jcastro> what do you mean?
<jcastro> dates are wrong
<jcastro> http://uds.ubuntu.com/travel/
<paultag> oh noes
<jcastro> here are the updated ones
<jcastro> and can you tack on a ",Budapest, Hungary" at the end of the date strings?
<doctormo> jcastro: Yes, I did exact replication so we could update the details together.
<jcastro> ok so how's that work?
<jcastro> sorry I am totally skill-dumb in this area
<doctormo> jcastro: It's done, what I needed is what you gave me. Details and corrections.
<doctormo> I'll leave these files open for another 10 minutes or so so you can review. You may want to update the language for instance.
<doctormo> (ftp is taking a second hang on)
<jcastro> the language is perfect, just the date
<jcastro> oh I see what you did there!
<doctormo> All uploaded
<doctormo> Hey paultag, when are you next in town? Boston is boring without you
<jcastro> sweet, gonna grab some chow and then replace them
<paultag> doctormo: soon :)
<paultag> doctormo: I'll let you know
<paultag> doctormo: I might start interviewing, so if I come back for a job interview, I'll be sure to pen you in ;)
<doctormo> paultag: Pencil me in, you know how busy I get ;-)
<paultag> doctormo: ;)
<doctormo> paultag: Is Ohio anywhere near Milwakie?
<paultag> doctormo: kinda sorta
<paultag> not super close, but not that far
<doctormo> I should be near there in a few months for the Discworld convention. (I hope) I'll be doing some colourist stuff.
<paultag> doctormo: oh, cool :)
<paultag> doctormo: it's about 7 hours away or so, so might be a bit too far
<doctormo> paultag: 7 hours is only 3 hours by bicycle.
<paultag> doctormo: motorbike? ;)
<doctormo> paultag: No, peddle bike, you were saying it's 7 hours on foot right? because I work with feet by default.
<paultag> doctormo: hehehe. Not when it's 7 hours away. 400 some odd miles.
<doctormo> paultag: 400 miles isn't 7 hours away, that's more like 120 hours away for a fast walker, what sort of person do you know that can walk at 50 miles per hour?
<paultag> doctormo: after an hour the walking metric is bumped to driving
<paultag> doctormo: after all, who the heck walks 3 hours away
<paultag> that's like 20 minutes driving
<doctormo> paultag: Er, me.
 * paultag shrugs
<doctormo> God, Americans! strike them down before they do any more harm to themselves and others!
<paultag> doctormo: if we had a public transit system, we'd not be forced to use autos
<paultag> but our goverment is stpuid
<doctormo> Sure, but you're not forced to specify miles either. as a metric hours per nothing is fairly shit.
<paultag> and thinks that bombs serve us better then a damn train
<doctormo> lol, don't they? bombs get you to where your going ;-) heaven!
<paultag> heh
<paultag> yeah, i'm not the biggest fan of the US
<paultag> I need to go to Germany
<doctormo> In England we have these alternate wacky metrics. For instance 400 miles could be "It's almost all the way to Aberdeen!"
<paultag> heh
<doctormo> I think if there was one thing, after the creation of food-like substance abuse, that I dislike. It's the x hours away saying. It's so arrogant to assume everyone drives.
<paultag> doctormo: no, it's scale
<paultag> doctormo: saying 5 minutes away is walking
<paultag> doctormo: 20 is on bike
<paultag> doctormo: 40 is by car
<paultag> doctormo: anything more then 10 is by plane
<paultag> doctormo: if it's in an odd meety space ( 5 hours ) then you specify ( flyting, driving )
<doctormo> That's not true paultag, I've head people say something is 5 mins away by car, I've heard them say somethign is 20 hours away by car too.
<paultag> doctormo: exactly
<paultag> doctormo: 5 minutes by car, not just 5 minutes
<paultag> doctormo: or we'd assume walking
<doctormo> No, they just say 'it's five minutes away'
<paultag> doctormo: or 20 hours by car, not the assumed flying
<doctormo> And assume
<paultag> doctormo: naw, I assume walking or biking
<paultag> but anything more then 40 minutes or so, I think driving
<doctormo> paultag: You're obviously different in a really weird way.
<paultag> doctormo: perhaps
<doctormo> Why not just use real measurements?
<paultag> doctormo: because I like my pattern better, it usually works
<JanC> you also need to specify the environment of course...  ;)
<paultag> +1 JanC :)
<doctormo> It's more direct, doesn't assume the recipient is middle class and respects them for understanding basic maths.
<paultag> see in germany, you have the train metric as well
<JanC> in the city center, 5 min walking might be 20 min driving (if you include finding a parking space)  :P
<paultag> so you can push the car metric back, and up the train metric between
<paultag> +1 JanC
<paultag> so, let's fit this to a log curve
<paultag> population / 1000 or so vs time offset metric
<JanC> I suggest always mentioning the used means of transport and the cirumstances   ;)
<doctormo> Defactoid, lets just say that I will ignore 'hours away' unless you're expressing time.
<paultag> OK, and I'm off to class
<paultag> much love
<doctormo> thanks paultag, much love.
<jono> jcastro, there seems to be a bug on https://uds.ubuntu.com/ where the date and venue on the front page disappears with some of the images
<jono> can you check into it?
<jcastro> I am in the middle of refreshing the images
<jcastro> give me like 5 minutes and it should be sorted
<jono> thanks!
<cjohnston> jcastro: We are not currently accepting sponsorship applications for {{ summit.name }} in {{ summit.location }}. Please check back again later!   <-- good?
<jcastro> perfect
<cjohnston> uggh.. still dont like not having bug control access to summit
<cjohnston> heh
<doctormo> paultag: what was that javascript data format you were moaning on at me to use instead of yaml?
<JanC> doctormo: json I guess
<doctormo> JanC: That's the one.
<doctormo> thanks
<JanC> recent Pythons have support for it built-in
<doctormo> I've realized that if I want other developers to help me, I have to use the in-fad technologies. :-/
<JanC> doctormo: your glade bug is fixed in upstream trunk BTW  ;)
<doctormo> JanC: great, thanks for reporting that.
<JanC> if it's just for configuration files, YAML should be fine?
<JanC> seems like most languages support YAML too
<JanC> and YAML is older than JSON
<JanC> IOW, JSON is NIH  ;-)
 * JanC goes into acronym overload
<jono> jcastro, http://uds.ubuntu.com/harassment is not found
 * jcastro investigates
<jcastro> jono: you're missing an R
<jcastro> http://uds.ubuntu.com/harrassment/
<jono> jcastro, ahhh I just clicked the link in the mail
<jcastro> oh, I'm a moron then
<jono> thanks for doing that!
<jcastro> just missing the local contact info
<jcastro> we could go live with it missing the information since there's no one in Budapest right now, but I figure wait the 24 hours to get the info before putting it in the footer
<jono> I am going to just share it with ubuntu-women and let them know the information will be online soon
<jono> thanks!
<AlanBell> you know the https is borked?
<AlanBell> You attempted to reach uds.ubuntu.com, but instead you actually reached a server identifying itself as design.canonical.com.
<jono> jcastro, ahhh you spelled harassment wrong
<jono> there is one r
<jono> I am fixing now
<doctormo> jono: If you guys are setting up uds, keep me in mind for further administration scripts.
<jcastro> ugh, I had it backwards
<jono> thanks doctormo!
<jcastro> jono: don't forget the URL too
<jcastro> I mean the title
<jono> jcastro, yeah, fixed
<jcastro> oh I see, the attachments had the misspelling
 * jcastro zigs instead of zags
<jono> lol
<jono> all good now
<jcastro> aloomineeum
<pleia2> jono, jcastro: thanks for getting that up :)
<jcastro> not yet!
<jono> thanks pleia2 :-)
<jono> pleia2, you are a coder, right?
<pleia2> jono: sysadmin, I only code when I have to and it's mostly bash and perl
<Technoviking> Has harrassment been a problem at UDS? I never seen a problem other than giving Jono crap aboit Metal (which is deserved:))
<jono> Technoviking, hehe, a few isolated incidents
<jono> pleia2, ahhh, we are doing some dev testing next week
<jono> was wondering if you would like to participate?
<pleia2> jono: specifically?
<jono> pleia2, basically the Ubuntu developer stack and testing usability
<jono> we will as you to perform some simple tasks
<jono> and we will assess the usability of our tools
<pleia2> Technoviking: there were a few high-profile harassment incidents at tech conferences in 2010 that has led a push for policies throughout the foss (and general tech) world so attendees feel a bit safer and know they have a way to talk about incidents with organizers (or whomever can relay it to organizers)
<pleia2> jono: I'll have to pass this time, thanks for asking though :)
<jono> no worries, pleia2, thanks!
<jono> pleia2, if you know of anyone who might be interested, do let me know :-)
<pleia2> will do :)
<jono> :-)
<pleia2> jono: oh! you might want to ask akk (akkana peck)
<jono> pleia2, ooh good idea!
<jono> jcastro, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/first-drop-of-file-and-application-places-land-in-ubuntu-11-04/ :-)
<jcastro> I know, run for my money, my dash isn't working right though
<jono> ahhh
<jcastro> it appears for some people you just get an empy black box
<AlanBell> nhandler: ^^ up there somewhere
<nhandler> :)
<jcastro> Pendulum: I've started this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/KeyboardShortcuts
 * AlanBell pastes in -accessibility
<AlanBell> jcastro: just had a look round uds.ubuntu.com, only issues I see now are the font and the https breakage
<jcastro> I filed a bug for the font
<jcastro> https breakage?
<AlanBell> 21:27 < AlanBell> you know the https is borked?
<AlanBell> 21:28 < AlanBell> You attempted to reach uds.ubuntu.com, but instead you actually reached a server identifying itself as design.canonical.com.
<jcastro> O_O
<jcastro> I don't get that at all.
<AlanBell> nhandler reported it in -website too and someone else confirmed
<jcastro> oh
<AlanBell> the certificate is wrong
<jcastro> oh, so it's something I can't personally fix
<jcastro> I can +1 the bug though if nhandler has it handy
<AlanBell> I think it was always wrong, but now in the footer you have a link to https://uds.ubuntu.com/harassment/ so everyone is going to see it
<AlanBell> and more people use https by default because of that facebook sheep thing
<nhandler> I never reported a bug
 * AlanBell wonders off. Night all o/
<jcastro> thanks for your attention to detail on uds.u.c AlanBell
<czajkowski> aloha
<doctormo> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> doctormo: hi
<doctormo> jcastro/jono: I think we should do a games night at uds http://mairin.wordpress.com/2011/01/31/fudcon-tempe-day-2/
<jcastro> you're missing out, didn't you see evan/keybuk paying Settlers the last like 3 UDSes?
<doctormo> Nope, board game?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-01
<jono> AlanBell, do you have access to ubuntu-news?
<pleia2> jono: you're welcome to join #ubuntu-news and ask when you need something posted, we don't bite :)
<jono> pleia2, aha!
<Pici> yes they do.
<jcastro> jono: the footer is wrong
<jcastro> you seem to have added a seperate footer instead of using the existing one
<jono> jcastro, yeah the main one is not editable in WP
<jono> they will need to hack the theme
<jono> I will do that when the diversity page is complete
<jcastro> I thought I saw it the other day
<jono> and file an RT
 * jcastro digs
<jcastro> found it
<jcastro> jono: Appearance -> Thematic Options
<jono> jcastro, yeah but try and edit it ;-)
<jono> it requires system level access
<jcastro> oh
 * jcastro whistles
<jono> :-)
<JanC> jono: the developer tests you want to do (with e.g. akk, as you asked in #ubuntu-women), can they be done by other people somehow?  (you know I'm asking because of FOSDEM ;) )
<pleia2> jono: I have another name for you! jack deslip (jdeslip - he's online now in #ubuntu-us-ca) over in berkeley, he did a talk on pygtk/Quickly at code camp last year and he's even free on tuesday during the day :)
<pleia2> err, Jack Deslipppe :)
<pleia2> he-p
<pleia2> -p
<pleia2> his name is hard
<pleia2> anyway, he's the berkeleylug leader too
<paultag> jcastro: thanks for the loven, dude
 * paultag mutters
<jcastro> I am resisting just laughing at you. :)
<paultag> jcastro: dude, I'm *so* trashing your next post
<paultag> :P
<jcastro> after reading that I get the feeling I can sell you the brooklyn bridge
 * pleia2 chuckles
<paultag> jcastro: dude, you're the first one to make fun of freetards and use twitter because it works better
<paultag> jcastro: suck it :)
<jcastro> yeah but I won't complain if twitter goes away
<jcastro> you knew the limitations and still bought it
<jcastro> that's called buyer's remorse
<paultag> naw, it's called a shitty decision
<jcastro> must. resist. ohio. joke ...
<paultag> hahahaha
<paultag> So... who wants to buy me an android tablet?
<paultag> bueller?
<paultag> bueller?
<pleia2> derp
<paultag> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<duanedesign> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi duanedesign
<nigelb> morning folks
<dpm> hey dholbach, hey duanedesign, nigelb
<duanedesign> howdy nigelb dpm
<duanedesign> we are getting hammered by a winter storm here. Supposed to be the worst in over 10 years
<nigelb> hola dpm, duanedesign :)
<popey> dholbach: seen we've had plenty of loco responses now
<dholbach> popey, on the contacts list?
<popey> yeah
<dholbach> yeah, a good start
<dholbach> like 25 of 180 :-P
<popey> heh
<popey> good luck getting the other 180
<popey> -25
<popey> :)
<dholbach> yeah, no worries
<dholbach> it just shows that there's a huge diversity how teams are governed and that's fine - AFAICS most teams said that they have the same level of activity or more and that makes me happy :)
<popey> :)
<Pendulum> oh look, it's Tuesday therefore it's snowing... again :-/
<czajkowski> yup a big thing is how varied teams operate
<czajkowski> rather interesting to see how it's done
<duanedesign> Pendulum: yeah it is coming down here (snow)
<Pendulum> duanedesign: we've gotten hit either tuesday or wednesday every week this year, I think
<nigelb> snow tuesday? :P
<Pendulum> practically
<nigelb> heh
<Pendulum> last week it was a Wednesday night so a little different (schools were still closed Thursday, though)
<Pendulum> and we've had several Friday or Saturday snows as well
<Pendulum> the real problem though is that it's not melting in between so roofs are collapsing
<duanedesign> oh no
<nigelb> You folks should talk to hypatia and gpc
<nigelb> pretty sure they've faced this before :p
<duanedesign> New Natty kernel is not working well for me (wiFi)
<Pendulum> nigelb: it's people who have houses or buildings with flat roofs. A lot of my friends are actualy going up on their roofs to knock the snow down. People in areas where they get 3ft of snow every year tend to not build with flat roofs ;)
<Pendulum> we can generally cope with a fair amount of snow, but this is now the worst winter in my memory
<Pendulum> (I'm just glad that our roof is not flat because I have no way of knocking snow off!)
<nigelb> Pendulum: heh, now you get to brag!
<nigelb> 'Remember that snow storm of 2011? It feels like decades ago!'
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> part of the problem is that it's not just one storm and there's not enough time to clear everything
<nigelb> 'and the snow was so bad, my friends had to get on the roof and knock it off!'
<Pendulum> :)
<Pendulum> I did ring a mate a couple days ago and he was like, one sec, I'm just getting off the roof
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> Taking a phone while clearing ice off the roof is extremely hazardous I'd think
<nigelb> *talking on
<Pendulum> I would think so too
<Pendulum> I mean, I understand bringing it up with him that way he has it in case of emergency
<Pendulum> but I"m not sure I'd have answered it if I were him (unless it was hands free, which is possible)
<nigelb> :)
<duanedesign> Pendulum: where abouts are you?
 * duanedesign has a hard time remembering where everyone is from :P
<Pendulum> duanedesign: northern Connecticut
<nigelb> duanedesign: aren't you from OK?
<nigelb> I generally have a broad idea where everyone is from at least for time zone
<duanedesign> nigelb: yes. Tulsa, OK
<duanedesign> yeeehaw
<duanedesign> Pendulum: so you are right between Boston and New York
<Pendulum> yep
<Pendulum> pretty much exactly as the crow flies
<Pendulum> (which means it takes 45 minutes longer to get into NYC than it does to get to Boston if you drive ;) )
 * duanedesign nods
<nigelb> Did anyone hear what Al Jazeera did about their videos lately?
<nigelb> Since most american networks wouldn't carry it they just licensed the content as creative commons license.  Brilliant!
<duanedesign> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/01/some-weekend-work-that-will-hopefully.html
<nigelb> I read that, brilliant again
<nigelb> *and* there are people doing live translation of that audio into english text
<duanedesign> nigelb: http://cc.aljazeera.net/
<nigelb> duanedesign: that's what I was talking about with creative commons :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: pretty neat
<daker> http://s-ak.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/terminal01/2011/1/31/14/enhanced-buzz-18816-1296503523-35.jpg <=Awesome (Geek)
<AlanBell> clever
<AlanBell> curious sign in the background - now open in your pants
<nigelb> daker: hahah
<daker> LoL
<jono> hey all
<cjohnston> mornin jono
<jono> hey cjohnston
<Pici> Howdy
<jono> hey Pici
<Pendulum> hiya jono
<nigelb> o/
<jono> hey Pendulum, nigelb :-)
<nigelb> AlanBell: around?
<duanedesign> 'lo jono. read about your school giving you an award or some form of recognition. that is great.
<jono> thanks duanedesign :-)
<jono> I was pretty stoked when I read it
<jono> dpm, call?
<dpm> jono, yep
<dpm> mumble, skype?
<jono> lets do skype
<dpm> ok
 * jcastro mumbles to himself
<cjohnston> heh
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<AlanBell> nigelb: sure
<nigelb> AlanBell: got time for a PM? :)
<AlanBell> any time
<Pici> !info vrms
<Pici> Just testing the bot, which seems to be failing :/
<jono> dholbach, I am free now, you want to start early?
<dholbach> jono, do you think you can give me 5 min?
<jono> dholbach, sure!
<dholbach> super
<mhall119> jcastro: what's up?
<nigelb> mhall119: I think he just wants you around when he curses summit
<jcastro> oh hey, I should have docs and an example Place on Monday-ish
<jcastro> actually, probably Tuesdayish
<mhall119> Place as in Unity Place?
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you all tomorrow
<jono> pleia2, what is Jack's nick on IRC again?
<pleia2> jono: jdeslip
<jono> pleia2, #ubuntu-california is invite only?
<pleia2> jono: that's because it forwards to #ubuntu-us-ca, which you're already in
<jcastro> mhall119: yeah, Unity Place
<nigelb> us-ca?
<jono> pleia2, ahh!
<jcastro> mhall119: so I had an idea for one
<nigelb> darn, lyz is faster
<jcastro> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Unity/Places/Ideas
<jcastro> there are some others
<jcastro> but directly related to what you work on
<jcastro> we could do like a "LoCo Place"
<jcastro> that connects to the loco directory
<nigelb> \o/
<jcastro> so you just type "ubuntu hour" and it returns all the ubuntu hours coming up
<nigelb> that sounds like fun
<jcastro> or "ohio" and it returns the page for that loco, etc.
<nigelb> jcastro: is there documentation on how to build that?
<jcastro> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Unity/Places/
<jcastro> but it's out of date, the guys will have it updated early next week though
<jcastro> once they get A2 out the door
<jcastro> it should be easy for people to just make all sorts of little web places
<jcastro> the example one is a youtube place
<nigelb> I could help with this :)
<jcastro> check out the Ideas page
<jcastro> so basically, you search for things
<jcastro> and it returns a thumbnail and text
<jcastro> so an amazon place would be like so
<nigelb> so, we'd need to expose an api for LD
<jcastro> you hit super, type in "girl who kicked hornet..."
<nigelb> and query that api from unity and display the results
<jcastro> and then the dash populates with books from amazon
<jcastro> when you click on the book icon, it just opens a tab in the browser for you to that place
<nigelb> a lot of the underlying work would be done by unity?
<jcastro> libunity does it all
<nigelb> can you poke me when you have an updated documentation?
<jcastro> and there's zeitgeist in there somewhere
<jcastro> oh I will. :)
<nigelb> I'd love to work on this from the LD end and from the unity end
<jcastro> I am just telling you now so you can get your head chugging
<jcastro> and also, any ideas for Places people want here would be awesome: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Unity/Places/Ideas
<nigelb> wow, a lot of them are interesting
<nigelb> ask Ubuntu one for instance
<jcastro> those are just Seif and me's ideas
<jcastro> I need more brains thinking crazier stuff
<nigelb> jcastro: google calender
<jcastro> yeah, the  problem is
<jcastro> for natty they're very simple
<jcastro> icons and text
<jcastro> yes, I too had dreams of an awesome calendar overlay
<jcastro> "Red Wings Place", etc.
<nigelb> it would be so cool to have our calender and meeting displayed from unity synced with gcal
<jcastro> right, but that's so N+1,+2,+3, etc.
<nigelb> Ah, but still
<nigelb> when we do get there, it would rock :D
<nigelb> mhall119: we don't expose an api for LD, do we?
<jcastro> also
<jcastro> it might be worth doing an easy one for a service that has an API first
<jcastro> so like amazon or netflix or something
<nigelb> yeah, I'm drooling at the amazon one
<nigelb> let the docs get updated and I want to try and get to it
<AlanBell> it all seems very consumer oriented
<mhall119> nigelb: LD has an API, yes
<nigelb> mhall119: ooooh
 * nigelb looks for it
<mhall119> nigelb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/API
<mhall119> the docs may be a little out dates
<mhall119> and LD 0.3.0 will include services for meetings and agenda items too
<nigelb> mhall119: Neat!
<nigelb> dont mind the docs, I can RTFS :)
<mhall119> nigelb: there's also https://launchpad.net/loco-directory-clients
<mhall119> some preliminary client-side libraries for it
<mhall119> and docs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/API/Clients
<nigelb> \o/
<AlanBell> jono: re ubuntu-news, nothing to do with me
<jono> AlanBell, np
<AlanBell> ubuntu-for-all which has been mentioned a few times recently is on my list of things I need to start up
<jono> czajkowski, howdy!
<jono> what is the current status of "set up a frontdesk for loco + developer interaction" ?
 * jono follows up on burndown
<jono> duanedesign, could you take a look at your two items on http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/natty/canonical-community.html and I will respect you forever :-)
<duanedesign> jono: good idea. I sure will
<jono> duanedesign, thanks, pal!
<jono> nigelb, what is the status of "write script that shows which loco team members of ~ubuntu-dev, ~ubuntu-bugcontrol are part of"
<nigelb> jono: incidentally, im workin on that right now
<nigelb> should be ready by weekend
<jono> nigelb, awesome!
<jcastro> hey jono
<jcastro> hey jono
 * jcastro makes explosion sounds
<jcastro> ONE MORE DONE.
<jono> jcastro, nice :-)
 * jcastro takes 10
<jcastro> this report was brutal today, lots of turnover on bitesizers
<jcastro> (a good thing)
<czajkowski> jono: stil working on it. hope to have some movement on it in next two weeks
<jono> thanks czajkowski!
<czajkowski> jono: np
<mhall119> jcastro: I need VirtualBox 4 to run Unity, right?
<jcastro> yeah
 * mhall119 downloads
<jcastro> I don't recommend anything today, X transition, unity session issues, etc.
<jcastro> it's not a good day to die </worf>
<jcastro> DL it but zsync it like tomorrow or thursday
<paultag> k'plah
 * daker is using Unity-2D
 * czajkowski bangs her head on the table over mpt and launchpad discussions today 
<czajkowski> sigh
<jcastro> czajkowski: ooh link!
<paultag> czajkowski: don't even send a single email, missy
<paultag> czajkowski: I've avoided this like the goddamn plauge
<jcastro> daker: yeah I need to do that, I'm in some sort of half broken metacity hell right now
<czajkowski> https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-users/msg06214.html
<czajkowski> how to make me peed off in one tick
<czajkowski> sigh
<czajkowski> paultag: change nick to crankytab
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> that's not as drama as I was hoping
<paultag> czajkowski: not yet
<paultag> czajkowski: if I wrote an email back, you'd know haw bad that'd get
<czajkowski> kinda frustating as Curtis and Mat both understod the change they made on LP was effecting us, not upsetting us >:(
<AlanBell> what was the point of the change in the first place?
<paultag> czajkowski: trust me, I have a whole rant ready in my head if they push me  out too far
<paultag> czajkowski: and it's not nice
<czajkowski> paultag: before you rant pm me ok :)
<czajkowski> you and crankyness tends not to go down well
<AlanBell> if you manage a team with assets and you don't want open teams to have access to it, then don't add open teams
<czajkowski> paultag: let me remind you of the reply to digest mail I had to fix
<paultag> oh yeah, I forgot about taht
<paultag> that was fun
<czajkowski> so no getting cranky as I'm away for the next days and cant smooth things over my dear ok :)
<paultag> czajkowski: deal :)
<daker> anyone can give the instructions to upgrade using an iso (without burning it) ?
<jcastro> Pici: pleia2: I am confused: http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/02/01/new-irc-council-members/
<jcastro> It's not obvious to me who is on the council, is it just the people in the lp team?
<pleia2> jcastro: yes, Pici's term runs out in 10 days
<jcastro> oh I see
<jcastro> Pici: nice long run dude, are you having a party?
<pleia2> I would, that's a stressful council to be on, freedom! ;)
<topyli> meh, lunchtime sudoku substitute!
<topyli> i was going to add a smiley, but it was becoming too complex
<jono> jcastro, facebooking your post
<jono> good work
<jcastro> cando just had a brilliant idea, i feel stupid for not doing it in the first place
<jcastro> http://launchpad.net/~unity-bitesizers
<mhall119> jcastro: is there a python library for Unity?
<mhall119> or do I have to use straight DBus?
<jcastro> dbus
<mhall119> :(
<jcastro> afaik so far
<jcastro> I can get you an answer on that tomorrow
<mhall119> I'd appreciate it, otherwise I'll end up writing one, and it'd be a shame to duplicate effort
<mhall119> I won't be starting on anything until Alpha2 is out and Unity/Xorg is working right
<czajkowski> http://twitter.com/#!/segphault/status/32543894021345280
<jcastro> heh
<mhall119> my co-worker has a Thinkpad and the recent kernel update stopped his suspend from working
<mhall119> he was just complaining about it
<daker> Wa3 kim0_
<kim0_> daker: Hi man
<daker> i missed you kim0_
 * kim0_ hugs everyone around
<kim0_> daker: thanks man, same here
<daker> i was like a crasy, i was pinging you everytime
<kim0_> It was/is a stressful period indeed
<kim0_> things are improving however
<daker> kim0_, internet is back ?
<paultag> yeah, heyya kim0_
<paultag> kim0_: how are you? Hope you're well. Crazy stuff. You go, dude.
 * kim0_ hugs paultag :)
 * paultag hugs kim0_ 
 * Pendulum hugs kim0_ 
<kim0_> well it's not back yet
<kim0_> I know someone at the isp :)
<paultag> hahaha, that's awesome
<kim0_> The president is giving in .. He accepted everything except leaving immediately
<kim0_> It's quite a great victory so far
<paultag> kim0_: I saw that, that's good news :)
<jcastro> hi kim0_
<jcastro> !!!!!!!
<kim0_> wow :)
<jcastro> awesome!
<kim0_> jcastro: hey man
<kim0_> missed ya
 * jcastro high fives
<paultag> kim0_: everyone in America is pretty stoked to see ya'll riot.
<jcastro> me too
<kim0_> yeah .. phew
<kim0_> it's not quite over yet though
<kim0_> since the people actually want him to leave right away
<kim0_> I suppose it'll all end this week
<Pendulum> yeah. It strikes me that the time until he does leave is going to be tough
<paultag> for sure, but you've made the news ( and got America (finally) reading al jazeera )
<jcastro> right, and given our government better ideas on how to ban the internet!
<paultag> haha
<kim0_> well the US figured out the internet kill switch thing on their own :P
<paultag> yeah, that's for sure
<paultag> kim0_: from what i've read, most of the IP resolution was going through a single ISP
<paultag> in egypt
<kim0_> I basically have http only access .. so can't read emails ...etc. Only back partially
<paultag> and that's what let them kill it
<paultag> kim0_: oh interesting...
<paultag> kim0_: what about SSL?
<kim0_> paultag: not really .. Egypt has 4 large class A ISPs .. and many smaller ones
<daker> kim0, are you able to find food/bread ?
<kim0_> killing the Internet happened at the BGP routing level .. i.e. no packet of any kind is able to get out .. trust me I tried :)
<paultag> kim0_: http://www.renesys.com/blog/2011/01/egypts-net-on-life-support.shtml
<paultag> kim0_: that's what I've read up on -- that was the link I was going off of
<paultag> kim0_: anyway, if you have SSL, I can see if we can work out some sort of port forward deal from one of my VPSs over 443
<paultag> kim0_: as long as you run it through ssh, it should look close enough
<kim0_> paultag: thanks man .. I'll try to see if this proxy supports CONNECT ..
<paultag> let me know, man. I hate to see a hacker go without ssh
<kim0_> Anyway, I hope I won't need this for more than a day or so
<kim0_> daker: things are not that bad .. there is food ...etc .. You'd just have to wait for an hour to buy anything
<kim0_> due to the long cashier queues .. in such times, all people tend to buy lots of things
<daker> kim0, are you protesting ?
<kim0_> not in the main area
<kim0_> I'm however active in civil defense forces
<paultag> kim0_: are you part of the group protecting people from the police?
<daker> kim0, good
<kim0_> from thiefs
<paultag> ah
<kim0_> one of the tactics the tyrant used, was to let thiefs/gangsters out on the street
<kim0_> almost all prisons were open
<kim0_> And police forces disappeared for two days ,, phew it was horrible
<paultag> damn
<paultag> kim0_: stay safe, dude.
<daker> 17, 000 prisoner
<kim0_> gun shots everywhere .. random shootings .. cars running stealing everything
<kim0_> All young men got on the streets to protect their area
<kim0_> things are better now however
<kim0_> daker: you know too much :)
<czajkowski> kim0_: you're ok
 * czajkowski hugs kim0_ 
<daker> kim0, thanks GOD
 * kim0_ hugs czajkowski back 
<kim0_> I really appreciate it
<czajkowski> kim0_: glad to hear you are ok. Hope things improve, are you and your family ok
<kim0_> Yeah, everyone I know is ok
<kim0_> thanks
<kim0_> just a horrible week however :)
<Pendulum> kim0_: really glad that everyone you know is safe :)
<czajkowski> kim0_: indeed
 * kim0_ hugs Pendulum
<kim0_> such a warm welcome .. thanks folks :)
<paultag> kim0_: dude, you're fighting for what's right. Wish we were all so lucky :)
<Pendulum> kim0_: you're part of the team! we worry about you :)
<paultag> and the goverment was nice enough to cut all the teens away from facebook to rebel
<AlanBell> kim0_: good to see you back
 * kim0_ hugs AlanBell 
<kim0_> paultag: they cut SMS, internet, Satellite channels, and phones for the first day
<paultag> damn!
<paultag> kim0_: Oh, I was wondering -- can you use a 56K line?
<paultag> kim0_: to a server outside of -eg
<kim0_> um, maybe .. I discovered my winmodem in the laptop doesn't really work yesterday when I got that french ISP that was listed on slashdot :)
<paultag> ahh :)
<kim0_> People wanted to do some kind of a "mesh network" but there was no practical solution
<kim0_> a project to think about
<paultag> yeah, I was thinking about that as well
<paultag> it seems like it would be tough to secure as well as maintain a clean IP space
<kim0_> it's probably not too easy indeed .. zero experience operating that
<paultag> for sure. Not even to mention it'd be easy to find the nodes that are most critical and cause netsplits
<kim0_> just wish we could sprinkly something to get all people connected to each other .. even without Internet connectivity
<paultag> kim0_: +1
<Martyn> well, I've got a number of ubuntu-based BBS's running in egypt now
<Martyn> using good old UUCP and modems
<paultag> oh interesting
<Martyn> but it looks like ioerror and company will easily supersede it with wireless satellite and wifi soon
<Martyn> it really sucks that Noor shut down too
<kim0_> momento phone call
<jcastro> kefgh2ty3q4ity32il4ughqekljghwerklghweriltuh2eqrlh
<jcastro> ugh!
<jcastro> why oh why did I put my stupid content on the wiki
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-02
<doctormo> Someone decided to spam me with 1,000 emails to gmail. I guess after a 1,000 google decided it might be spam. heh.
<doctormo> Still made a mess of my inbox... took me all of 30 seconds to clean up.
<doctormo> Wow the ships come in today... 10 questions confirmed me as the answer, 120 axubuntu points.
<jcastro> that would be 150
<jcastro> you get 15 for an accepted answer
<nigelb> wow, just saw nixternal's picasa album
<nigelb> that is some serious storm there
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> Morning
<dpm> morning nigelb :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: it is. Worst snow here in 10 years
<duanedesign> oh and morning all
<jono> night all, heading to bed
<jono> see you tomorrow!
<dholbach> good morning
<duanedesign> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hey duanedesign
<nigelb> duanedesign: that sounds like fun :P
<nigelb> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey :)
<duanedesign> SQL injection with car registration plate: http://bit.ly/hoqxWX
<nigelb> hahaha
<duanedesign> i lol'd
<nigelb> duanedesign: http://pics.nase-bohren.de/2-feet-of-snow.jpg
<duanedesign> :D
<kim0> Morning everyone
<nigelb> hey, kim0 !
<kim0> nigelb: hey
<nigelb> kim0: How are you? Are you all okay?
<nigelb> kim0: So glad you finally got internet \o/
<kim0> Yeah all fine thanks ..
<kim0> I dropped by a bit yesternight
<nigelb> Ah, I missed that bit :)
<czajkowski> kim0: you're back  again
<czajkowski> yay
<kim0> yeah.. the Internet is back
<nigelb> oooh, things are getting better then!
<kim0> well .. he agreed to the people's requests, except it's all "promises"
<czajkowski> nods
<kim0> no decisions .. most people have zero trust in the current gov
<kim0> now they're allowing internet access again, to make us feel everything is over
<dpm> heya kim0!
<kim0> while hopefully it isn't just yet
 * kim0 hugs dpm 
<kim0> dpm: missed ya buddy
 * dpm hugs kim0!
<kim0> Advice to all US citizens, you really want to decline that Internet kill switch law thing :)
<czajkowski> heh
 * czajkowski hugs kim0 welcome back 
 * kim0 hugs czajkowski 
<kim0> thanks
 * kim0 prepares to get back in shape
<Pendulum> kim0: glad you're back! :)
<kim0> Pendulum: thanks man :)
<kim0> glad to be back indeed
<Pendulum> kim0: woman :)
<Pendulum> (as in, I am one :) )
<kim0> oh shit :)
 * kim0 hugs Pendulum 
<Pendulum> s'ok :)
 * Pendulum hugs kim0 
<kim0> Pendulum: thanks a million .. really appreciate it
<Pendulum> It's not apparent if you don't know me :)
<kim0> It would be my pleasure to .. some day hopefully
<kim0> Just a couple of days away, and I'm back on hundreds of emails, thousands of news items ..etc sigh
<czajkowski> :(
<dpm> kim0, so how are people feeling today? Do you think te pressure on Mubarak will be kept?
<kim0> hmm .. I would hope so .. He has provided only promises, to me false ones, the price was 300 dead young-people, that is too much a price to pay for promises
<kim0> However many people are tired by now, his words are convincing as well .. sounds so sincere
<kim0> people are getting split .. I would think the majority will still be out again this Friday to get him out immediately
<kim0> The amount of incorrect info on national TV is astonishing .. it's almost not funny anymore ;)
<dpm> is national TV also very much controlled by the government, then? Do you have access to many nationwide private TV channels?
<kim0> Yes, it is super controlled! Many people have access to satellite TV stations (AlJazeera, BBC...) that they watch to actually know the updates
<kim0> The gov actually forced shutting down AlJazeera multiple times the past few days
<kim0> it's been a cat/mouse game .. changing the frequency every few hours, and shutting it down again !
<daker> LoL
<nigelb> wow
<dpm> yeah, I read about AlJazeera being shut a few days ago
<dpm> did not know about the frequency changes, though, wow
<kim0> So current natty breaks closed nvidia drivers ? or actually vice cersa :) can someone confirm
<dholbach> kim0, on Al Jazeera lots of people yesterday talked about a "different reality" in state media
<kim0> Yeah, it's like they're living in Wonder land .. there are 2 million people on the streets, and they're filming 100 people saying that's all there is. Besides hundreds of pro-Mubarak calls all the time explaining how wise is it to keep the current regime ..etc
<dpm> kim0, on nvidia: yeah I saw that, thus I held on the xorg upgrade.
<kim0> hmm I hate to hold out on upgrades :) seems like I'll do that too
<dholbach> even if Mubarak goes in September, there's going to stay a lot of old faces in government and positions of power - so I can see why people stay on the streets and say "it's not over yet"
<kim0> absolutely .. problem is some people are starting to buy that sweet talking .. wishing for a stable country back .. etc
<daker> kim0, after all that, he wont leave!!!, it's a proof that the USA and Israel are supporting him
<dholbach> I liked how somebody said "there's no way we can go back to the country we were a week ago"
<kim0> If we wait 6 months, we might though :)
<duanedesign> kim0: hello!
<duanedesign> kim0: good to see (read) you
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> I just heard on the radio that internet was back on.
<kim0> duanedesign: Thanks, same here
<duanedesign> kim0: well i wisk you, your family, friends, and countrymen the best of luck
<duanedesign> wish*
<kim0> Thanks, we'll need it
<jcastro> cjohnston: hey alright, mark answered your question
<mhall119> which question?
<duanedesign> hello jcastro
<jcastro> howdy howdy
<duanedesign> jcastro: did detroit get any snow?
<jcastro> mhall119: he wants a way to remove the drives from the unity launcher
<jcastro> duanedesign: yeah but it's a big yawn, like 4-5 inches instead of the 14 they said
<jcastro> they already shut the schools down and everything
<jcastro> now everyone's  like "..."
<duanedesign> we set a record here in Tulsa, 14+ inches
<jcastro> wow!
<jcastro> bought time you guys got some real snow. :)
<mhall119> it's like 75 F outside here
<Pendulum> mhall119: that's really not fair to say :(
<duanedesign> jcastro: hahaha, right
<Pendulum> my parents had to extend a trip to California 2 extra days due to the weather. My father keeps telling me how nice it is. I told him next time he can send me somewhere warm and he can have the snow.
<jcastro> everyone was so excited about the snow day
<jcastro> except for me, since I don't get snow days anymore, heh
<Pendulum> heh
<jcastro> I bet people just go drinking today
<Pendulum> we're on day 2 of snow days, except today is really an ice day :(
<daker> it's going to be Civil war in egypt
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> this is not looking good
<Pendulum> I am sadly unsurprised :(
<daker> Mubarak sent his thiefs to throw stones & acids to the people
<paultag> yeah, that sounds about right
<paultag> I really hope who's in charge next won't take the US's bullshit with extraordinary rendition
<JanC> daker: those throwing stones etc. were police officers in civil dress apparently
<daker> yes
<daker> police officers, thiefs , people from the NDP
<daker> camels and horses runing everywhere
<daker> in tahrir sq
<Pici> Sounds scary.
<daker> VERY scary
<JFo> very scary and exciting at the same time
<JanC> at least the Army didn't intervene...
<nigelb> That would be the last thing they want to do.
<JFo> oh yeah
<daker> kim0 has disappeared again
<JFo> the military should be for the people over all
<kim0> I'm here .. it's just horrible :/
<JanC> JFo: the politicians and the police should be for the people too  ;)
<JFo> true, but when all else breaks down, the basic function of an armed service is to protect the people
<JFo> is or should be that is
<JFo> :)
<kim0> To protect the "nation" they say
<JFo> indeed
<kim0> which you can understand anyway you want to
<JFo> well, it is left ambiguous for a reason :)
<kim0> any way*
<JFo> stay safe kim0
<kim0> They're burning the people .. throwing molotov from buildings onto protestors
<jcastro> !!!!
<JFo> I can see some of that
<JFo> they are also saying that they suspect the government of trucking these people in for them to destabilize the protests
<JFo> I hope that isn't the case
<daker> iti
<daker> it's the govt
<jcastro> kim0: is there anything you need done on the internet we could help you with?
<paultag> +1 jcastro
<Pendulum> jcastro: +1
<jcastro> http://www.wimp.com/babyrocker/
<JanC> I'm just reading people in civil clothes beat up & "arrested" a Belgian journalist today; I guess they don't like foreign reporting...
<jono> morning all!
<dholbach> JanC, I read that somewhere else too, lots of other journalists got the same treatment
<Pendulum> morning jono
<daker> that's not the ppl it's the govt
<jcastro> jono: harassment page is all up to date now and finished. \o/
<jcastro> got the local info
<dholbach> daker, I believe you
<jono> thanks jcastro :-)
<jcastro> we have a call today in 10 right?
<dholbach> jcastro, yes
<jcastro> Pendulum: where are you based out of?
<Pendulum> jcastro: northern CT
 * jcastro is trying to map the blizzared OSS people in his head
<jcastro> oh cool, have you always been there?
<jcastro> why did I think you were from NYC, hmmm
<paultag> gross
<paultag> Yankees suck!
<Pendulum> I lived in NYC for a couple years ending in May :)
<Pendulum> paultag: I'm a Red Sox fan
<Pici> Go Mets!
<Pici> <.<
<jcastro> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<Pendulum> I grew up in New England
 * paultag hugs Pendulum 
<paultag> Pendulum: there's a reason I love ya.
<paultag> Pici: :P
<Pendulum> paultag: I'm almost into MA, actually
<dholbach> if you haven't seen live pictures of Egypt yet, check out http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/ - it gets you an idea quite quickly
<paultag> Pendulum: yeah, I recall :)
<nhandler> We have a tone of snow in Chicago (you should watch the video nixternal tried to make last night)
<Pendulum> most of our problem is that we've gotten hit so many times without things melting in between
<paultag> dholbach: whoh.
<Pici> We didn't get too badly in NJ this time, but it was still an icy commute this morning.
<Pendulum> most things around here are shut due to ice today
<jcastro> we shut everything down
<jcastro> but the snow wasn't that bad, so they feel dumb
<Pendulum> we had one of those a couple weeks ago
<jcastro> except the kids playing outside of course
<Pendulum> but we've gotten hit by a storm midweek just about every week this year
<Pendulum> I think we missed one
<Pendulum> and it's stayed cold so nothing's melting
<Pendulum> a whole bunch of roofs have collapsed in CT :(
<Pici> Eek.
<Pendulum> mostly without injury to humans, but they did have to put some horses down :(
<jcastro> yikes
<daker> Wow the Egyptian Museum is burning, that a BIG disaster
<Pendulum> oh no :(
<Pici> Oh dear.
<JFo> I don't think it is daker, I thought that was the firebombs in the road
<JFo> they thought that it was due to smoke
<JFo> but I thought they later said it was the road and the angle they were filming from
<JFo> I *hope* it isn't on fire, I want to visit someday :-/
<Pendulum> I really hope it's not on fire either
<daker> actually no one can confirm that, the only person who can confirm is Dr. Zahi
<mhall119> yeah, things in Egypt are going from bad to worse
<daker> http://kalnaga.wordpress.com/2011/02/02/mubarak-thugs-attempting-burning-egyptian-museum/
<dholbach> nigelb, what's the state of "write script that shows which loco team members of ~ubuntu-dev, ~ubuntu-bugcontrol are part of"?
<nigelb> dholbach: as I told jono, Im working on it now.  Should be done over this weekend
<dholbach> great
<nigelb> hey, anyone's tried connecting to FB chat via pidgin/empathy lately?
<nigelb> Is it just me that its failing?
<daker> FB chat is under maintenance
<daker> s/is/was
<daker> but now it's working
<duanedesign> dholbach: is this still the current/working version http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/guide/index.html
<dholbach> duanedesign, yes
<dholbach> there's no official home yet
<duanedesign> dholbach: ok. trying to make a plan to start doing the screencasts
<dholbach> sweeeeeet
<dholbach> once you have an idea what to do, let me know
<duanedesign> dholbach: definetly, i will try and break it up into different screencasts and then see what you think
<dholbach> awesome!
 * dholbach hugs duanedesign
<dholbach> ok, my friends - I'm calling it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<popey> o/
<popey> *hugs*
<JFo> bye dholbach
 * dholbach hugs you all back
<jcastro> best thing about a snow day ...
<jcastro> jill's making bacon
<JFo> makin' bacon!
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
<daker> Wow see the camels & the horses http://blogs.aljazeera.net/sites/default/files/imagecache/blogpostFeaturedImage/images/camelscharge.jpg
<jcastro> caffeine refill time, be back in 10!
<jcastro> jono: how do you feel about a call tomorrow afternoonish wrt. unity?
<jono> jcastro, sure
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-03
<nigelb> good morning
<doctormo> hey nigelb
<nigelb> hola doctormo
<nigelb> oh man
<nigelb> scott's complaining about lack of wallpapers at the resolution that his monitor is operating.
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> good morning again
<kim0> Morning everyone
<nigelb> morning dpm , vish, ara  :)
<ara> morning nigelb
<dpm> good morning ara, kim0 and nigelb
<dpm> bye ara
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dpm> heya czajkowski :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dholbach> ¿qué tal?
<dpm> bien bien
<jono_> alright, nuff work, bed for me
<jono_> night all!
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<duanedesign> dholbach: think i might do a blog post to draw attention to the Packaging and Compiling section on the forums. More questions then answers :) http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=44
<dholbach> duanedesign, nice - good idea
<nigelb> jcastro: More blog goodness --> http://hardik.in/2011/02/03/a-coverage-of-ubuntu-developer-day-bangalore-india/
<jcastro> nice!
<Pendulum> jcastro: or anyone else, is there someone at Canonical who works on educational deployments of Ubuntu?
<jcastro> noit afaik
<Pendulum> hajour was just telling us that the school system where her kids go might be interested, but they need information in writing
<Pendulum> and I wasn't sure if there was anything already out there
<hajour> well government is giving again less money to all the primary school in netherland 300 million less
<mhall119> Pendulum: dinda had been
<hajour> they now use windows from 2001
<hajour> so i have asked or they wanted to use ubuntu
<mhall119> hajour: you might recommend that they look at edubuntu as well
<hajour> they are very interested but first wanted to know more from ubuntu
<mhall119> hajour: http://edubuntu.org/
<hajour> and in writhing they may use ubuntu
<mhall119> they can even try it out using the "WebLive" feature on the website
<hajour> they want permission on paper they are allowed to use it free
<hajour> because they also need to explain on the goverment
<hajour> government i mean
<hajour> if this is going succeed i go call more schools here in friesland << province from Ntherland
<Pendulum> hajour: you might try talking to your loco members about how to best pull together information
<hajour> i will do that Pendulum  Ronnie  is here to he is from #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<hajour> Ronnie, ^
 * Ronnie is readign
<hajour> i also need disc i have no money to buy them. i am on well fair lvl with money
<Ronnie> hajour: so the first obstacle is there are no product costs, and will never be in the future (for the products itself, not the support)
<Ronnie> hajour: disks can be ordered from shipit.ubuntu.com for free (delivering can take up to a few weeks)
<hajour> the director want that on writhing Ronnie  because of government
<hajour> well ronnie we can talk further i think in accessibility or mwanzo :)
<Ronnie> hmm, they need it black and white on paper
<hajour> thank you for the help mhall119
<mhall119> np
<Ronnie> hajour: i think we should talk in #edubuntu for this, maybe other schools have the same problem
<mhall119> if you get a CD from shipit, it'll say on the sleeve that you're allowed to use it on as many computers as you want, make copies, give them out, etc
<Technoviking> dholbach, pleia2, and popey: Did we finish voting on allowing the FC to the make new Ubuntu Members?
<popey> An excellent question!
<Technoviking> I think we did, but can't find that mail thread in gmail
<Technoviking> oh crap, just broke the wiki:)
<jono> hey all
<Technoviking> howdy
<Pendulum> hiya jono
<jono> hey Pendulum
<jcastro> AlanBell: ok I brought up the wiki internally and I guess there's an RT for it
<AlanBell> nice
<AlanBell> dunno if there is an RT actually
<jcastro> that isn't the word I'd use, but sure. :)
<AlanBell> but I know it is at the bottom of someone's todo list
<jcastro> I've pretty much given up on infrastructure
<pleia2> Technoviking: 4 +1s (plus one abstain from you), no negative comments othewise, that should be quorum
<doctormo> jcastro: You not a fan of trains?
<jcastro> I love trains!
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<Technoviking> pleia2: thanks
<akgraner> hey jono try fridge.ubuntu.com
<jono> akgraner, nice!
<akgraner> I need to re-post a couple of news stories but other than that I think it's looking good
<jcastro> jono: I'm good to chat anytime in the next 3 hours
<jono> jcastro, let's do it now
<jono> Skype
<jcastro> ok
<jono> jcastro, http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/unity
<Technoviking> jono: ping
<dpm> ok, enough for today. See you all tomorrow!
<doctormo> Woot! I sold another free culture poster! ka-ching, $5 for me.
<Technoviking> doctormo: grats
<doctormo> Technoviking: Soon, I'll be able to aford one of my own posters! ;-)
<Technoviking> heh
<Pendulum> jono: can you give me about 2 minutes and then I should be ready?
<Pendulum> jono: I'm ready when you are
<jono> Pendulum, oh, I didn't think you wanted a call
<jono> I didn't see an agenda
<Pendulum> I just sent you one
<Pendulum> do you want to reschedule?
<jono> oh ok, I am running late on a call
<jono> will call you when I am done
<Pendulum> okay
<jono> Pendulum, ok done, now dialing
<jono> dinda around?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-04
<mhall119> glad to see loco-directory meetings already being used
<head_victim> mhall119: is there a dummy account we can play with the meeting function at all?
<mhall119> not really
<mhall119> head_victim: you can play with it at http://family.ubuntu-fl.org:8000/meetings/
<head_victim> mhall119: thanks, I just want to see how easy it will be for people to add agenda items and stuff but don't want to try it on a live team in case people get upset
<head_victim> Oh that's a real team is it?
<head_victim> mhall119: how does it handle when a meeting is spread across multiple time zones? We can have up to 5 different ones here in summer :/
<mhall119> what's a real team?
<mhall119> ubuntu-fl?
<head_victim> Yeah, or is that a playaround db
<mhall119> head_victim: right now all meeting times are UTC
<head_victim> Ah ok makes sense.
<mhall119> ubuntu-fl is a real team, I'm just using that server to run a test instance of loco-directory
<head_victim> mhall119: looks really good. Is there going to be a limit on how long the meetings are held for the the "previous meeting" section or will it stay there indefinitely? (Sorry for all the questions but just asking the questions I know others will want answers for in the team)
<mhall119> indefinitely for now
<head_victim> Ok cool. We'd started added meetings as "events" in the last couple of months so I guess we should switch to making them meetings now.
<head_victim> Thanks for your help
<mhall119> yeah, several teams were doing that, which is what spurred us to add the feature
<mhall119> that and to assist in generating monthly team reports
<head_victim> The only thing I think that would be useful that may or may not already exist is a way to sync that with the drupal team website.
<mhall119> there is both an ical feed of team events, as well as a JSON API
<head_victim> Yeah we've started team reports recently as well, don't you still have to manually enter the team meeting details (well a link to the loco.u.c site?)
<mhall119> we will eventually generate reports from LD
<head_victim> Ah sounds good, will definitely have to start using it properly then will make the reporting a lot easier.
<nigelb> Good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<kim0> dpm: Morning
<dpm> heya kim0!
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> :)
<jono> night all
<jono> bed for me
<dholbach> good night jono
<dholbach> jono, when you get up again can we have a quick chat/call?
<jono> dholbach, sounds good
<dholbach> super
<jono> :-)
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> woke up to a broken water main in my front yard :\
<popey> duanedesign: time to ski!?
<duanedesign> haha
<duanedesign> popey: I woke up and heard a bunch of running water. I thought its -10c 0.O
<duanedesign> they are out there now marking all the buried utilities.
<mhall119> good morning
<duanedesign> hello mhall119
<duanedesign> mr dholbach i am looking for something... I think you might be able to help me find it
<dholbach> what is it?
<duanedesign> dholbach: I came across it the other day. It was an intrtoduction to Ubuntu Development, I think. It was in bzr
<duanedesign> does that sound familiar? sorry for the vague description
<dholbach> "bzr branch lp:ubuntu-packaging-guide"?
 * duanedesign looking
<JanC> dholbach: am I right developer.ubuntu.com should be ready in April ?
<dholbach> JanC, I don't know - I'm not working on it
<duanedesign> dholbach: excellent! thank you
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach>  /away /me takes the dog for a walk
<JanC> dholbach__: who would know about the developer portal?  jcastro?
<JanC> I guess he won't be online before I leave for FOSDEM...  :-/
<jcastro> not me!
<jcastro> dev portal is jono
<jcastro> dholbach__: do you have time for a quick call today? I need to run some stuff by you
<jcastro> closer to your EOD perhaps?
 * AlanBell waves bug 713125 at jcastro 
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 713125 in ubuntu-website "broken/wrong SSL certificate on uds.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713125
 * jcastro confirms, ta
<AlanBell> it is linking to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/ still, but -o isn't that interesting yet I guess
<jcastro> yeah that's done at some other level I can't control
<jcastro> I think Daviey can though ^^^^
<dholbach> jcastro, sure
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone - see you on monday!
<JFo> see you dholbach :)
<dholbach> see you JFo
<JFo> have a great weekend
<dholbach> bye :)
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<popey> boggling at why jono etc are using #ubuntu-meeting and not -classroom and -classroom-chat as usual
<jono> popey, yeah, we should have done that
<jono> that was a mistake
<JFo> wondered that myself :)
<doctormo> popey: what were they up to?
<popey> Q&A
<popey> s/were/are/g
<doctormo> Interesting
<pleia2> popey: you're on the access list for -meeting - can you op jono?
<pleia2> (all members probably should be on the access list, like -classroom)
<doctormo> This must be an event I didn't pick up on in the news stream.
<JFo> this is a massive pile of fail
<JFo> I think it safe to assume Pete won't be open to another of these :)
<JFo> think it best to +m the channel at this point
<doctormo> The questions are interesting, from the bottom pile of misunderstanding.
<jono> JFo, I am trying to find someone to do that
<JFo> jono, I can understand your pain :)
<jono> popey, can you +m #ubuntu-meeting
<akgraner> wow maybe classroom and chat would have been better for these sessions
<jono> akgraner, yeah we should have done that
<jono> popey, ?
<doctormo> jono: Can you move to #ubuntu-classroom now and go from there?
<jono> doctormo, that won't solve it will it?
<doctormo> pleia2: Do you have the keys for classroom?
<jono> is there someone who can +m #ubuntu-classroom
<pleia2> doctormo: yep
<pleia2> doctormo: all ubuntu members do
<pleia2> (if you have a member cloak)
<jono> so we can lock it down so just pgraner can speak there?
<jono> pleia2, can you do that for us?
<pleia2> jono: yes, but you both need to join -classroom first :)
<jono> ok let me get him to move there
<jono> make it so just he and I can speak
 * doctormo cheers for solution
<jono> pleia2, ok, we are there
<doctormo> Now ubuntu-meeting is locked up.
<vish> doctormo: whats up with -meeting? o.0
<vish> are we having some classroom session today? why are folks asking Qs in meeting ?
<doctormo> vish: there was some confusion
<doctormo> it's being fixed
<vish> cool! :)
<paultag> hello, world! :)
<vish> paultag: gettings program! ;)
<doctormo> paultag: World not found, perhaps I can offer a substitute?
<paultag> vish: hoe goes?
<paultag> doctormo: :)
<paultag> how *
<paultag> my keyboiard has whisky on it
<vish> trying out kernel .38 and wondering what weird things it would throw at me..  already found cube acting weird :D
<paultag> so it's not playing nice today
<paultag> vish: woo :)
<JFo> paultag, uh huh, blame it on your keyboard ;)
<paultag> JFo: :P
<doctormo> I was expecting someone to post a question: "My puppy isn't feeling well after eating an ubuntu cd, what should I do?"
<paultag> I just wrote a really angry post on my blog
<paultag> and also disabled comments, since they were getting quite mean
<paultag> people suck
<JFo> paultag, works for me :)
<paultag> JFo: how's life for you, man?
<JFo> not too bad
<doctormo> paultag: people are jerks, also people are awesome.
<JFo> paultag, there is plenty of work, that is for sure :)
<paultag> doctormo: I have a bloody eye today because of that fact, dude
<paultag> JFo: damn skippy
<AlanBell> where was the Q&A thing advertised?
<doctormo> paultag: your blog post isn't that angry.
<paultag> doctormo: http://i.imgur.com/Ef0Ql.jpg  <-- got jacked in the eye
<paultag> doctormo: for me it is. I hate rants
<doctormo> paultag: Aw, ranting is the only thing I do well on my blog. ;-P
<paultag> doctormo: :P
<doctormo> Who got you in the eye?
<paultag> doctormo: this kid who was getting his ass kicked by my amazing soccer skills
<akgraner> AlanBell, on the Fridge, Jono's Blog and You In Ubuntu
<doctormo> paultag: I know not this thing you call soccer. Perhaps you mean ice hockey?
<JFo> and my tweets and facebook :)
<JFo> doctormo, lol
<paultag> doctormo: I'd call it football, but I'm american and people would think I'd mean real football
<JFo> paultag, he meant to punch you or it was an accident?
<paultag> doctormo: because a bloody eye in football ain't anything new
<doctormo> paultag: What's real about a bunch of men dancing around on a super small green stage to pre-directed plays?
<paultag> JFo: "accident", but he threw a 'bow my way to snag a goal
<JFo> ah
<paultag> JFo: I had his ass, too
<doctormo> cool, good kick up the backside with a boot.
<AlanBell> thanks akgraner, it seems to have effectively reached a lot of people who are not that familiar with the topic, which is really interesting
<paultag> OK, BRB. I need to clean up my room
<doctormo> AlanBell: I found that interesting too, because I didn't hear about it, but plenty of people did.
<JFo> I'm actually kind of glad it reached people lacking of clue... I just wish there were some good way to engage them and provide them the way to understanding.
<JFo> but in some cases we seem to be separated by language
<JFo> in many cases common language :)
<JFo> I think we take many terms as granted, but we need to find some way to mitigate that
<AlanBell> yes, reaching people without a clue is great, just a kernel Q&A might not be the most gentle intro
<Pendulum> maybe start each one out with a quick intro so it's not just "ask me questions"?
<jono> thanks doctormo, pleia2 for the help
<doctormo> np
<JFo> yeah, you guys rock :)
<pleia2> you're welcome
<doctormo> Looks like most people came from facebook
<akgraner> FB from the Ubuntu Feed or Facebook from Ubuntu User Feed or someother source on there
<akgraner> (just curious)
<doctormo> jono: I've updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WeeklyQandA for you with the new details and a link to the webchat
<jono> thanks doctormo!
<pleia2> I'll add the future session info to the classroom calendar and blog later too (now -> work)
 * Pendulum updates the bit that doctormo didn't notice
<jono> thanks pleia2!
<AlanBell> so who posts to the ubuntulinux facebook page?
<Pendulum> AlanBell: I think jono
<AlanBell> looks like anyone posts junk on it's wall, but when the page updates it pops up in people's news feed
<doctormo> AlanBell: worth remembering, I wonder how many people have keys to facebook.
<AlanBell> yeah, I have been meaning to get a better understanding of what facebook tells me is newsworthy
<jono> dinda, can you send me the most recent version of the developer manual?
<jono> I want to put it on d.u.c ready for our usability testing on Mon/Tues
<jcastro> caffeine refill, bbi 15....
<jcastro> mhall119: ok, the sample place has been updated
<jcastro> but the docs have not
<jcastro> so we're almost sort of starting to get on the way there. :)
 * mhall119 will almost sort of start working on it
<mhall119> I have to build Qimo 3 alpha 2 this weekend before I do anything else
<daker> mhall119, you said that you will write a python api for unity, what this api will do ?
<mhall119> daker: I don't know yet
<mhall119> probably just copy the Vala API calls
 * jcastro nods
<mhall119> but something that'll give a higher-level above DBus
<jcastro> the place doesn't look that big
<daker> or in other way what the actual Vala API do?
<mhall119> daker: I'm not entirely sure on that yet either ;)
<mhall119> once the Places docs are updated, I might be able to find out
<daker> ok
<popey> jono / pleia2 sorry, I was on my commute home when you asked.
<doctormo> http://icantthinkofaname-09.deviantart.com/art/Natty-Narwhal-196158182
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-05
<duanedesign> jono: like your recent blog posts about making Ubuntu more personal
<duanedesign> jono: I think that one on one connection is what I like so much about the Beginners Team. I am interested in how the team can do better.  If I have any ideas or any ideas come your way that you think the BT can help with let me know
<duanedesign> thank you sir :)
<doctormo> duanedesign: We could do a cross-group collaboration if you like.
<doctormo> duanedesign: I've been thinking of doing a blog post on deviantArt for some of them to join the Beginners team
<nigelb> that would rock
<doctormo> But I don't want to do that unless there are some graphics/art type paths to folow.
<nigelb> BT doesn't yet have something to with Art.  I've often noticed it when we talked about FG.
<nigelb> (Well, that was at the time I quit.  Not sure about now)
<doctormo> nigelb: Well we can always set something up, the art team doesn't have a beginner or training program
<doctormo> The deviantArt group has plenty of candidates.
<czajkowski> aloha
<duanedesign> definetly doctormo
<duanedesign> hello czajkowski
<duanedesign> morning all
<czajkowski> hows you
<duanedesign> czajkowski: getting tired of all the snow :\
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> I hear ya
<czajkowski> I hate snow
<duanedesign> yesterday morning a water pipe broke in my front yard. Made a mess
<duanedesign> Been trying to take the time I am snowed in to get caught up on all my Ubuntu stuff
<duanedesign> Next on my list is to start an effort to recruit people to make some development/packaging screencasts
<duanedesign> Plan is to break this http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/guide/index.html up into segments that can be covered in screencasts
 * mhall119 is running the air conditioner this morning
<mhall119> http://www.weather.com/maps/maptype/currentweatherusnational/uscurrenttemperatures_large.html
<doctormo> Morning all
<duanedesign> morning doctormo
<daker> hi jcastro why there is no mention of Unity-2d on unity's website ?
<doctormo> Every time I see another article about my google docs mounting experiment I do a facepalm.
<doctormo> I feel like I'm getting attention for doing something that I did for fun, one weekend, last year.
<doctormo> But no attention for doing actually interesting stuff that takes a lot of work.
<jussi> doctormo: work is boring though...
<gpc> people don't want to do a lot of work. They do like useful stuff that doesn't take much time
<doctormo> Aye yes, but when I see the interest it makes me want to work more on the project.
<doctormo> Because honestly, it's got holes the size of japan were it crashes, you can't unmount it and it doesn't really have much in the way of caching.
<AlanBell> would a unity places thingummy for google docs be full of awesome?
<doctormo> AlanBell: Have you written an unity places thingies?
<AlanBell> no, but I was thinking the other day that all the suggested ideas seemed rather consumerish
<nigelb> ok, random question
<nigelb> Anyone have alternatives to clusterssh that would run on my  normal gnome-terminal
<nigelb> Also, gotta love @debian on twitter.  We should have something similar for ubuntu <-- jcastro
<doctormo> nigelb: What is clusterssh and what does it do that openssh-client doesn't? what is @debian and what does it do?
<doctormo> AlanBell: Are you running Alpha2?
<AlanBell> doctormo: yes
<nigelb> doctormo: clusterssh lets me type in one terminal and it will replicate it simultaneously in multiple terminals
<doctormo> AlanBell: Could you test what happens when you install my experiment?
 * doctormo needs to get natty alpha installed somehow
<doctormo> It's still the nautilus mounting of the fuse system, and I don't know if fuse shows up in the unity places already.
<nigelb> doctormo: the debian publicity team is using microblogging to great effect.
<nigelb> They're tweeting status messages of release
<nigelb> (actually denting which is then forwarded to their twitter account)
<doctormo> nigelb: clusterssh sounds like it's doing the same thing as konsole used to do, except not over ssh. I used to have konsole connect automatically to a server on a number of tabs
<doctormo> nigelb: So @debian is a tag? or a group?
<nigelb> doctormo: neither.  its an individual account on twitter
<doctormo> I thought we were doing that already
<nigelb> http://twitter.com/debian
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-06
<paultag> akgraner: howdy! :)
<AlanBell> jcastro: I added a few business focussed ideas to the end of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Places/Ideas
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-30
<cjohnston> duanedesign if he's here
<duanedesign> jono: whats up?
<duanedesign> jono: saw your question in #ubuntuone. I have not run that before, but it looks right to me :)
<jono> duanedesign, its ok, I sorted it
<jono> thanks!
<alourie> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<jono> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> jono, wow, can't you sleep?
<jono> hehe, indeed
<jono> busy
<jono> dholbach, I sent you an email re. accomplishments
<dholbach> yep, I saw it
<jono> but I spent much of the weekend working on it so now the instructions are a little different
<dholbach> but I was too busy with UDW, dev data + graphs, advisory board and other stuff to do something about it :/
<jono> no worries!
<jono> well I put the branch in https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuaccomplishments
<jono> and created a separate branch where the accomplishments files can live
<jono> https://code.launchpad.net/~jonobacon/ubuntuaccomplishments/ubuntu-community
<jono> the README in lp:ubuntuaccomplishments now explains how to set it up
<dholbach> cool
<jono> I simplified much of it over the weekend
<dholbach> at some stage it probably might make sense to transition over the core code to a core team and to open up the restrictions for submitting accomplishments
<dholbach> ... at some stage :)
<jono> dholbach, oh totally
<dholbach> jono, did you see https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/392087_10150484402243230_729453229_8726511_946604781_n.jpg?
<jono> oh wow!
<jono> did he get married?
<dholbach> it /might/ be a wedding photo :)
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> his profile says engaged - so I'm not sure
<dholbach> he looks a bit blurry, but like a blurry happy man :)
<jono> indeed :-)
<jono> sweet, I have my trophies dir now syncing over U1 to a headless U1 server
<jono> not far off getting the verification piece in place now
<dholbach> hola dpm
<jono> hey dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach, hey jono
<dpm> good morning all!
<dholbach> james_w, if you later have a tiny little bit of time for http://pad.lv/mps/harvest I'd appreciate it :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<jono> ok, bed for me
<jono> night all!
<alourie> good night jono
<popey> nn
<jono> night!
<head_victim> popey: got time for a quick PM?
<s-fox> o/
<head_victim> popey: cheers :)
<popey> np
<mhall119> where does the docs team hang out?
<Pendulum> -doc
<Pendulum> although it's generally pretty quiet
<nigelb> just try to get in touch with mathew east (I think) his name is.
<nigelb> Alos, mailinglist.
<mhall119> nigelb: do you know his nick?
<Pendulum> mhall119: mdke
<nigelb> Right, thanks Pendulum :)
 * nigelb did thank<tab>
<mhall119> thanks Pendulum and nigelb
<nigelb> :)
<jcastro> mhall119: ok according to my last email they just want you to fill out the form
<mhall119> jcastro: who wants me to do what?  When, where and why?
<jcastro> oh, well you do it at some point
<jcastro> I thought you were just asking me how
<mhall119> context jcastro
<jcastro> guidebook
<mhall119> I wanted the name of the guy in canonical who spearheaded it
<jcastro> OH.
<jcastro> david mandala
<mhall119> ah, now I remember,thanks
<jcastro> is this for linaro?
<jcastro> because if it is chris just called me and I explained it
<mhall119> jcastro: no, just for my own memory
<jcastro> ok
<mhall119> so I know who to pass cjohnston off to when he comes asking
<jcastro> so, when the time comes you just go to their page and sign up for the middle plan
<mhall119> cool
<jcastro> and then someone mails you and then it's easy from there
<mhall119> jcastro: did you see that we got some contributions to make summit more mobile friendly?
<jcastro> I did
<nigelb> from the birthday boy, sil!
<mhall119> heh, yup
<mhall119> glad to know this is how he spends his birthday time
<mhall119> we should all download birthday e-cards and share them with his U1 account
<nigelb> jcastro: do we pay guidebook for every event?
<jcastro> yes
<nigelb> so, at some point summit doing great on a mobile is a good thing to have instead of doing that?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> but guidebook does things that we'll need
<jcastro> like, putting the sponsors in there, etc.
<nigelb> I agree.
<jcastro> their value (IMO) isn't the guidebook as much as it's 0 touch for us
<jcastro> we just give them the URL of UDS and they set the whole thing up, it's literally no work.
<nigelb> it should Just work (tm) unless we screw up summit.
<mhall119> jcastro: except they don't pull in user schedules
<jcastro> they do, it's just not connected to summit
<mhall119> nigelb: you'd better not screw up summit
<jcastro> if you use the guidebook and make your own schedule then it does that
<nigelb> I'm taking a summit vacation this cycle.
<jcastro> heh
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, but now you're maintaining 2 schedules
<nigelb> Actually, I almost took an ubuntu vacation.
<mhall119> one in LP/Summit and one in Guidebook
<jcastro> mhall119: right
<jcastro> mhall119: it's your baby now, your call. :)
<jcastro> though I personally would go at least one more with guidebook just to have one less thing to worry about until after you get a UDS under your belt
<mhall119> unless sil comes back with major patches, we'll still be using it
<jcastro> someone from kubuntu was working on a free client as well
<nigelb> THE BEST PART.
<jcastro> but it was just a clone I think, it wasn't like tied to summit iirc
<mhall119> jcastro: ah, ok
<nigelb> jcastro: Remember when you always do the "oh dude, thsi broke", mhall119 already will know what broke and will be writing a fix for it.
<jcastro> yeah
<nigelb> This is win.
<jcastro> we really found the perfect sucker to do this
<jcastro> I mean, person
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> those keys are right next to each othere!
<mhall119> nigelb: that's been the case for at least a year now
<nigelb> I make that mistake too
<nigelb> mhall119: Except, you're going to be the guy seeing the breakage as well :D
 * cprofitt waves
<mhall119> nigelb: I was seeing it before too
 * nigelb waves to cprofitt 
<jcastro> cprofitt: hey, how's the arm
<jcastro> did you eat that cheese?
<nigelb> mhall119: I mean, things like sponsorship. I almost never touch it.
<mhall119> I did
<cprofitt> jcastro: arm is fine -- doing well... bad weekend though for other reasons. Car leaking fluids - trying to get a new one today -- youngest daughter broke her foot; going to ortho at 10:30
<mhall119> cprofitt: can't catch a break can youA?
<cprofitt> seemingly not this year, but that happens at times
<cprofitt> and the year is young still
<cprofitt> :-)
<jcastro> cprofitt: dang, does your family do daredevil stunts on the weekend?
<cprofitt> jcastro: my two youngest were playing 'Gorilla'
 * cprofitt facepalms
<cprofitt> and she jumped off the toybox and hit the floor wrong
<nigelb> oh fun
<dpm> jcastro, you asked about updating apps in d.u.c quite a while ago, but got no answer. I've finally digged out how to do it and documented it here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/updating-your-app/ - I think it'd be a good idea to feature it in askubuntu so it's easier to find. Do you want to ask it there and I'll reply with the answer?
<jcastro> there is an existing question for that
<jcastro> one sec
<jcastro> I remember someone asking
<jcastro> give me a sec to find it
<dpm> jcastro, ah cool, even better :)
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/64912/will-applications-in-the-software-center-receive-updates-of-new-versions
<jcastro> that doesn't seem to be what we need though is it?
<dpm> no, it's not really the same thing
<jcastro> oh, I found this one while looking that needs to have a developer.u.c answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16446/how-to-get-my-software-into-ubuntu
<jcastro> ok, I will reask my question on there dpm
<dpm> jcastro, cool, thanks. That one ^ already has a d.u.c answer, the d.u.c is mentioned
<dpm> but I should probably review it
<jcastro> oh right, sorry, it was buried to me
<jcastro> but yeah, a review wouldn't hurt
<jcastro> dpm: what mailing list did I send that mail to? I totally forgot where it is
<dpm> jcastro, ubuntu-app-devel
<jcastro> "How do I update my application in the software center?" sound like a good title?
<dpm> yeah, that sounds good
<dpm> or 'my own', perhaps
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/99900/how-do-i-update-my-own-application-in-the-software-center
<jcastro> feel free to submit edits to make the question be exactly what you want and I can approve them on the spot.
<dpm> jcastro, cool, thanks. I've just answered it as well
<jcastro> hey so, let me ask you a theoretical question
<jcastro> what happens when an app author says
<jcastro> "hey wait a minute, why am I in the archive, screw that, remove me so I can just go offcycle from ubuntu and upgrade at my own pace."
<dpm> jcastro, in that case, he should probably talk to the package maintainer and request the removal from the archive. Unfortunately, right now the policy is that you cannot have "My Apps" apps if they are already in the archive. I'd personally much like to allow both, and we've talked about it, but right now there is no work in progress towards that
<jo-erlend> dpm, wouldn't that make it more difficult to sell free software in USC?
<dpm> hey jo-erlend, I hadn't noticed you were here too! :) - In which way do you think it would make it more difficult?
<jo-erlend> dpm, that's a new development. I only joined a couple of days ago. :)
<jo-erlend> well. Let's say I write an app and I would like to make money from it, but I do not want to use a proprietary license. So I put it for sale as GPL in USC at $5usd. But then MOTU adds the same version to Universe. I'll have to compete with myself?
<jono> morning all
<JanC> jo-erlend: it would allow your users to first try, and then pay when they like it
<jo-erlend> morning jono :)
<jono> hey jo-erlend
<jono> hows things?
<jo-erlend> JanC, what would that mechanism look like?
<dholbach> hey jono
<balloons> it would also be interesting to allow USC to operate on a donate sort of model
<jo-erlend> jono, good. I've applied for membership, and I think that'll be considered tomorrow, so I'm excited about that. :)
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> jo-erlend, nice!
<bkerensa> Top of the morning to you all!
<jono> hey bkerensa
<bkerensa> good morning jono
<JanC> jo-erlend: I didn't look at the possibilities in depth, was just thinking that having the same application in both would make that possible
<jo-erlend> JanC, it is a seriously difficult topic.
<JanC> jo-erlend: alternatively, you could also offer some additional value in the paid version, of course
<jo-erlend> some people might even have difficulty understanding the concept of paying for free software. :)
<jo-erlend> JanC, full circle then. Why should the extended version not also be available in universe?
<JanC> companies pay a lot for free software ;)
<bkerensa> I donate to Mozilla every year so I guess I pay for free software (Heck and I only use Thunderbird :P)
<JanC> jo-erlend: many of those people probably have difficulty to pay for closed source software too  ;)
<jo-erlend> JanC, that is a valid point and I've argued that myself. But then I'd rather have payment being optional than to have the same software in two places.
<jo-erlend> anyway... Dinner! :)
<jono> dholbach, all set?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> go go go! :)
<jono> dholbach, creating hangout
<JanC> jo-erlend: from a maintenance/support PoV two different versions might be more work indeed
<JanC> which will happen, as the paid version will probably get updates with new features much quicker
<dholbach> jono, still there?
<mhall119> balloons: IIRC, the "pay what you like" concept for USC has been tossed around
<mhall119> to support both donating to open-source projects, as well as allowing humble-indie-bundle type sales
<popey> oooh
<balloons> mhall119, yes, that would be cool.. But to answer jo-erlend's question, users could chose to pay (or not) for the software and consider it a "donation"
<bkerensa> mhall119: Apparently there is a pay what you like Panera bread shop in Portland somewhere and that model isn't working for them so well :P but then again USC doesn't have to pay power bills, lease and employees :)
<popey> pay what you want works best for intangible items
<balloons> pay what you like is different, but I'm sure you've heard of the bagel guy. he simply asks people to pay, and leaves a box to do so
<balloons> bkerensa, do they pay what they like to their employees and food supply vendors? :-)
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep!
<bkerensa> balloons: Nope which is why they are not doing so well... Apparently Panera turned three of their bread shops nationwide into pay what you want shops.... I just know the one in Portland has had issus ;)
<bkerensa> issues*
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<snap-l> I think pay-what-you-want is better for smaller businesses than Panera
<snap-l> The perception is that Panera can afford to not receive as much as, let's say, a smaller home-town bakery
<JanC> we ask people to pay-if/what-they-want for Ubuntu CDs at computer fairs...  ;)
<jcastro> my perception is that their chicken pot pie in a bread bowl is awesome.
<jussi> my perception is that chicken pot pie sounds awesome
<snap-l> jcastro: We had some of those oven-baked frozen pot pies on Thursday
<snap-l> Not as good as the real thing, but they do in a pinch
<JanC> snap-l: I think having direct contact with the people who profit from donations is what is important, not necessarily the size of the company
<snap-l> JanC: Yeah, it's harder to tell the guy sitting at a table to suck it
<jcastro> I've asked about donations to OSS in the software center before, and it's a complicated mess that is nearly impossible to solve
<JanC> snap-l: also, if you know that the people in Panera shops don't get (properly) paid if they don't get enough money, you'd probably give more
<JanC> (although in practice it would be illegal not to pay employees, of course)
<JanC> so we're back to the "they get paid anyway"
<mhall119> bkerensa: well the pay-what-you-like is evidently working out well for indie game developers, so if we can offer them USC as a sales channel for that I think it would be great for everyone
<JanC> the funny thing is that some people pay way more than you would expect, which helps even out the ones who don't pay (much)
<JanC> e.g. we have got 20 € for an Ubuntu CD-R(!) more than once
<JanC> (that's > 26 USD)
<balloons> JanC, that's awesome.. and clearly someone wanted to make sure others could get a cd
<JanC> balloons: yes, it's always existing users (who don't really need it) who do that
<mhall119> JanC: I've had people leave $20 and not even take a CD
<mhall119> it's more a "support a cause you care about" than "pay what you think it's worth"
<mhall119> which is why it works for Ubuntu and indie games, but not so much for Panera
<JanC> mhall119: that too, although generally we would give them some other stuff then
<JanC> posters, t-shirts, etc.
<mhall119> "increase shareholder value" isn't a cause most people will support
<JanC> ..., stickers, whatever we happen to have with us  ;)
<mhall119> JanC: all I had were Qimo CDs, so it really was just a straight donation
<JanC> or we insist they take a CD and give it to someone else  ☺
<JanC> also, people obviously *want* to pay for open source: http://gparted.org/donations.php
<JanC> and the variations in donations probably reflects on how much people *can* donate in some cases...
<popey> http://www.linuxmint.com/donors.php also
<JanC> popey: funny how some of those donate 1 USD to get their "cialis" website listed there...   :P
<popey> yeah
<JanC> well, I suppose I'd rather get paid 1 USD like that than have them spam comments/forums  ☺
<JanC> especially if they do that repeatedly to stay on the first page of the list
<JanC> 1500 USD donations is also quite impressive
<JanC> http://members.shaw.ca/bcc4foss/index.html --> interesting!
<jcastro> bodhi_zazen: hey you're on the forums council right?
<balloons> JanC, I like the BCC4FOSS link!
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :)
<jono> mhall119, all set?
<jono> night dholbach!
<balloons> night dholbach!
<dholbach> daker, oh, also: I hope you didn't mind I uploaded pictures of you to the internet ;-)
<jono> mhall119, hellooooo! :-)
<koolhead17> hi all
<dpm> ok, calling it a day here too, see you all tomorrow!
<bkerensa> jcastro: Do you think you might have time to do a presentation when you come for OSCON? I'm sure quite a few would be interested in a talk on Cloud/juju
<jcastro> heck yeah
<jcastro> that's why I'm going. :)
<bkerensa> well your coming for OSCON :P
<bkerensa> I mean a talk for our LoCo
<bkerensa> :)
<jcastro> oh, when does your loco meet?
<bkerensa> we have lots of people who work in Enterprise IT and DevOps folks too
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> jcastro: Aside from release parties, jams etc its kind of sporadic in nature :) but I can set something up with a venue and gather at the very least the Portland folks which is 15-20
<bkerensa> :)
<jcastro> sure, I'll do whatever
<jcastro> as long as it doesn't conflict with the charm school or whatever we'll have planned for OSCON
<bkerensa> okie doke well I will ping you when we get closer to setup a date/time :)
<bkerensa> nah not at all
<bkerensa> In fact California (LoCo) has folks coming up for OSCON too so we might have a real nice turnout for some juju talk :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: any of this charm school happening in EU or just all US side?
<jcastro> US so far
<jcastro> I am going to investigate a webinar
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski>  no eu love :(
<jcastro> I don't have many people in .eu who could give charm schools
 * popey points jcastro at Daviey ☺
<jcastro> it's tricky, that's a bunch of work for someone who is already overloaded
<czajkowski> heh :D
<czajkowski> jcastro: you mean there isnobdy over this side of the world who could attend EU events and hold charm schools?
<jcastro> no charmers, no; I have juju coredevs (slammed), and other server team folks (also slammed).
<jono> jcastro, did you want a call? I know we only spoke recently
<jcastro> I am good for today
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jcastro> \m/
<bodhi_zazen> jcastro: sorry, was AFK, but yes, anything we can help with ?
<cprofitt> jcastro: I gotta learn me some charms
<cprofitt> I need good juju
<jcastro> bodhi_zazen: nothing I just wanted to mention that newz is linking up with the guy who wants to do SSO for the forum, but newz just sent out the mail right now anyway
<jono> my arms ache
<jono> I am trying to get my ass in shape
<jcastro> jono: metal?
<jono> so started doing press ups
<jono> press ups suck
<jono> jcastro, I wish
<jcastro> my legs are crushed
<jono> jcastro, dude, that Chris Broderick thing was awesome
<jcastro> standing all day is not easy
<jcastro> I know right
<jcastro> there's this other video of him at NAMM which is like almost impossible to believe
<jono> jcastro, it makes me want to sell my guitar
<jono> anyone know if you can propose a merge to a personal branch (e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~jonobacon/ubuntuaccomplishments/ubuntu-community)
<jono> could someone propose a merge into that branch?
<cprofitt> I just started to teach myself Guitar jono
<jono> cprofitt, nice!
<cprofitt> struggling with the C chord... and not even going to consider the F#
<jono> hehe
<jono> cprofitt, just learn a power chord
<jono> and then you will be set
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> I got an acoustic... not sure they have power chords
<bodhi_zazen> thanks jcastro , I think we have a few who can help, probably need to open a team on LP
<jono> http://www.guitaralliance.com/guitar_lessons/power_chords/
<cprofitt> :-)
<jcastro> jono: the branch merge thing asks me for another branch
<jcastro> so I think yes?
<cprofitt> thanks for the links... will study up
<jcastro> want me to propose something to see how it works?
<balloons> cprofitt, if you end up like me it will take forever to get the basic chord shapes..  barring for a chord will be out of the question.. Then one day finger strength will take over and you'll be all set
<jono> jcastro, yeah, could you branch my branch, edit something, and then propose it
<jono> call it "test" or something
<balloons> it was a elliptically progression
<cprofitt> balloons: yep -- I am doing some exercises on the guitar as well to be able to work on chords and finger placement
<cprofitt> I hope strength will get there before arthritis :-)
<jono> jcastro, any luck with it?
<balloons> jono: incoming document shares..
<jono> balloons, oooh
<jono> balloons, cool, will check them soon ready for our call
<jcastro> jono: ok I can't figure out how to propose my branch to yours
<jono> in your branch page, click the Propose For Merging link
<jcastro> I don't get one
<jcastro> because it forced me to do a +junk branch
<jcastro> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~jorge/ubuntuaccomplisments/test-push/": : Project 'ubuntuaccomplisments' does not exist.
<jono> hmmm
<jcastro> that should work shouldn't it? If I push to ubuntuaccomplishments
<jono> no
<jono> oh hang on
<jono> ok, so do this:
<jono>  bzr branch lp:~jonobacon/ubuntuaccomplishments/ubuntu-community
<jono> no change something in there, or touch a few files to add to it
<jono> then do:
<jono> bzr add
<jono> bzr commit
<jono> hmm maybe this isnt possible
<mhall119> jono: where can I find members of the ARB?
<jono> mhall119, app-review-board@lists.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> thanks
<jono> balloons, mind if we push our call back by 30 mins, I am going to pass out if I don't eat something soon
<balloons> jono, lol :-) I'll just be typing along on this, so yea.. I'm open all afternoon
<jono> thanks balloons
<jono> jcastro, so when you have updated to branch can you: bzr push lp:~jorge/ubuntuaccomplishments/my-new-branch ?
<jcastro> yeah that doesn't work
<jono> hmmm
<jcastro> it gives me that error
<jcastro> which makes no sense to me
<jono> that's weird
<jono> it should work
<jcastro> but this has to be possible, it's like a fundamental part of DVCS, heh
<jono> let me test
<jono> jcastro, works for me, but I am not sur eif this is because I am ~jonobacon
<jcastro> it lets me push to +junk all day, but then of course I can't propose merging back
<jcastro> this question feels james_w-ish ...
<jono> jcastro, and you originally branched my ubuntu-community branch?
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> and I just did a MP to the juju docs before you pinged me, so I am pretty sure I'm not totally messed up
<jono> weird
<jono> worse case scenario I will set up a new project
<jono> jcastro, aq got it working
<jono> thanks for trying though
<jcastro> o_O?
<jcastro> what did I mess up?
 * jcastro sadtrombones
<jono> jcastro, not sure
<jcastro> ok, so lp is nice to people on birthdays
<jono> haha it seems so
<jono> I am glad that people can propose merges into it though
<jono> as it means all the different accomplishments collections can be part of the same project
<jono> with different owners
<akgraner> czajkowski, is the FOSSevents Calendar still being populated?  Are you still involved in that?
<jono> balloons, all set?
<balloons> yep yep
<jono> sending a hangout invite
<jono> mhall119, btw, I don't think we need download stats as so much ratings and reviews popularity
<jono> an app with 600 ratings is more interestingthan an app with 6 ratings
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> but an app can get a lot of use without getting many (or any) ratings
<james_w> jcastro, 'ubuntuaccomplisments' has a typo :-)
 * jcastro  corrects and hits enter.
<jcastro> jono: I should be fired.
<jono> jcastro, agreed
<jono> lol
<cjohnston> jcastro: what state has the most canonical employees?
<jcastro> no clue
<pangolin> confusion
<pangolin> :)
<cjohnston> +1
<cjohnston> sounds like something we should know
<jcastro> ok
<balloons> does anyone know what happens if I switch distros and want to use software I paid for from ubuntu software center? would I have to install usc on the distro to use it or ?
<MrChrisDruif> I absolutely don't know balloons
<popey> balloons: if you downloaded the software, surely you should keep it safe?
<balloons> I am asking in a retorically sense.. someone else asked, and I thought it was a great question. In this case it was respect to a game, and I'm sure the developer would help if a key was needed, etc.. However, I'm wondering if there is any sort of policy regarding keeping your purchases your own or not..
<balloons> *retorically=rhetorical whew, typing
<balloons> g-night everyone :-)
<bkerensa> gnight balloons
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-31
<cjohnston> pleia2: did you get my email today?
<pleia2> cjohnston: yeah, and I forgot about the superbowl :) I don't care but it does mean sports bars are out and some people might not come out
<pleia2> cjohnston: if it's ok I'll push an update to the -us-ca list and we'll start planning something
<cjohnston> sounds good
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> I'll cc: you on it, how many people on your side do you think will come?
<cjohnston> no idea.. im trying to figure out if I'm allowed to send an email out to everyone
<pleia2> ok, I think we should both stress it's sort of an ubuntu friends meetup so we don't get like 50 people coming to a small venue
<pleia2> plus I need to know about venue size :)
<pleia2> I don't actually know the area down there all that well so I'll be feeding info you give me to others who are
<pleia2> k, sent
<pleia2> can I fix a typo on http://uds.ubuntu.com/travel/ or is this in RCS that I need to be aware of?
<pleia2> one of our more... enthusiastic loco members went through the whole site and sent me a massive email telling me everything that's wrong with it
<pleia2> (I intend to ask him to submit bugs for most of these)
<mhall119> pleia2: do you have access to the site?
<mhall119> if not, send me the list and I'll update it
<pleia2> mhall119: yes, I have access
<mhall119> you should be fine to make any necessary changes then
<pleia2> great, thanks
<mhall119> thank you :)
<pleia2> mhall119: do you know anything about the hotel itself? he pointed out that the conference is in City Center http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/oakdt-oakland-marriott-city-center/ but when you click through to reserve a room it sends you to Downtown: http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/oakcd-courtyard-oakland-downtown/
<pleia2> they aren't far from each other, but they are different hotels
<mhall119> pleia2: I don't, but marianna probably does
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
<mhall119> np
<pleia2> ok, email sent off to marianna, once I hear back we'll probably want to update the page to mention they don't have the same address so people don't try to check into the wrong hotel when they arrive :)
<pleia2> also, sheesh UDS isn't until May! my loco people are so excited already, I still haven't gotten over SCALE...
<pleia2> loco loco...
<nigelb> pleia2: heh
<mhall119> pleia2: it is exciting to have UDS in your own backyard
<pleia2> indeed :)
<nigelb> mhall119: quick question
<nigelb> Have you ever seen this -> 'LazySettings' object is unsubscriptable
<nigelb> Happens when I try to do this ->     filename = '%s/%s_%s' % (settings['UPLOAD_DIR'], int(time()), f.name)
<nigelb> oh er, nevermind.
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach good night! :)
<dholbach> hey bkerensa :)
<alourie> good morning
<nigelb> AlanBell: I'm glad the partner discussion picked up.
<AlanBell> I think the partner repo is a distraction tbh
<popey> +1
<AlanBell> business desktop != proprietary hotness
<nigelb> amen
<duanedesign> hey nigelb
<duanedesign> hope you have been well
<daker> dholbach, no problem
 * dholbach hugs daker :)
 * popey sighs at dpic
<popey> a) spamming lots of lists
<popey> b) etc
<czajkowski> fsf mail ?
<popey> yes
<popey> nice referal code in there
<popey> nothing about what the fsf have done
<czajkowski> saw both mails this morning skimmed and deleted
<czajkowski> hmmm need to get my ssh keys off old machine and onto here
<mhall119> nigelb: you need to do settings.UPLOAD_DIR or getattr(settings, 'UPLOAD_DIR')
<mhall119> settings isn't a dict
<mhall119> and Python isn't Javascript :P
<doctormon> mhall119: Did the Precise issues for Singlet get fixed?
<mhall119> doctormon: yes they did :)
<mhall119> version 0.2.1 is the latest, it works in Precise and supports external Scopes now too
<doctormon> What are external scopes?
<mhall119> scopes that exist outside of their lens
<mhall119> like add-ons to lenses, that can be written seperately
<mhall119> doctormon: http://mhall119.com/2012/01/singlet-part-0-2/
<doctormon> Is this an architectural thing or is it useful for the developer to understand?
<mhall119> singlet?
<mhall119> or that blog
<dpm> dholbach, I saw on the UDW announcement that we're recommending Lernid again?
<dholbach> dpm, hum, I tried it and it worked for me?
<mhall119> yeah, someone had been doing some work to get it fixed up
<dpm> dholbach, I haven't tried it myself. I'm writing a blog post on d.u.c about UDW and I was just wondering if I should recommend it too
<mhall119> dpm: someone made an interesting suggestion on G+, can we post links to the classroom logs on d.u.c?
<mhall119> it seems that they might be a good learning resource, as good as tutorials sometimes
<dpm> mhall119, it's a good idea, but I think I'd prefer having full-blown tutorials about writing apps in there. We're already struggling trying to make people understand developing _the_ platform and _for_ the platform, and having links to topics related to creating and maintaining Ubuntu might confuse app developers, who are a different audience.
<mhall119> dpm: how much of developing _the_ platform is on d.u.c?
<dpm> mhall119, right now, there isn't any info on that apart from the packaging guide
<mhall119> I know that unity.u.c has info for development of Unity itself
<dpm> and another page pointing the difference between making the platform and developing the platform, where we encourage people to join the effort
<mhall119> it's probably best to keep d.u.c as _for_ the platform
<dpm> yeah
<mhall119> dpm: I've just shared a google doc with you
<mhall119> I'm working on re-structing unity.u.c/get-involved
<mhall119> if you have any suggestions or insights
<dpm> mhall119, ah, cool, thanks. Let me finish this blog post and I'll have a look.
<jussi> can someone zap jono when he comes in - I need to talk to him
<mhall119> like,with a cattle prod or something?
 * mhall119 gets out his Ubuntu branded tazer
<doctormon> mhall119: The scopes/lens relationship, is it important for developers of lenses to know if they're using singlet?
<doctormon> jussi: Impossible! No known force can get jono out of bed at 4am ;-)
<mhall119> doctormon: yeah, it's pretty foundational
<jussi> doctormon: heh...
<doctormon> So what's the rationale?
<dholbach> mhall119, james_w, if one of you feel a bit bored some time and want to help me out with harvest, you could have a look at two really small merge proposals, which will hopefully get harvest working again :-)  http://pad.lv/mps/harvest
<mhall119> doctormon: lenses describe the categories and filters for content
<mhall119> doctormon: scopes find the content and send it to the lens
<doctormon> mhall119: Thanks, I know you've described that to be before.
<doctormon> So Scopes are Lens-Sources and Lenses are Scope-Displays. Sort of the view and controller of the MVC framework.
<mhall119> doctormon: we have it written down now too, one second..
<mhall119> doctormon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses/Guidelines
<mhall119> doctormon: yeah, you've got the idea
<dpm> dholbach, I've just seen this. It might be interesting as a countdown to each one of the UDW days in the developers FB page
<mhall119> doctormon: btw, there will be an hour lens session at 1900
<dpm> http://timeanddate.com/facebook/countdown.html
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> for today though I guess I'll let the opportunity pass
<dholbach> and concentrate on getting my session content together ;-)
 * dpm hugs dholbach :)
<mhall119> doctormon: yeah, so Lens==view, Scope==controller (model is the variables passed to the API)
 * dholbach hugs dpm back
<doctormon> mhall119: In my head the model is actually what ever database you're backing onto.
<mhall119> Unity has a Results model
<mhall119> that the scope populates, and the lens displays
<doctormon> mhall119: You just said "form is the aspects passed to the shape" lol
<mhall119> I did?
<doctormon> But that results model is just an internal api, not useful for conceptualisation?
<mhall119> no, it's useful for conceptualizing too
<mhall119> you just don't interact with it much, and you can't extend it
<doctormon> so it's more of a pipe, not much of a model.
<mhall119> I think it's an actual model internally, but for a scope author it's just a variable you call .append() on and pass a handful of strings to
<doctormon> mhall119: OK so for my MVC analogy, it's just some internal ruffage.
<mhall119> yup
<nigelb> mhall119: Yeah, I figured it out :)
<jcastro> \o/
<mhall119> morning jcastro
<dpm> UDW has started! \o/
<mhall119> \o/
<jcastro> I appear to have depleted my caffeine supply off schedule
<jcastro> <--- store, bbi 10minutes
<cjohnston> jcastro: get me some coffee
<jcastro> sure, anything else?
<jussi> and me a beer!
<cjohnston> +1
<akgraner> balloons, ping - do you have a few minutes to talk about Unity Testing?  skype, google+ etc
<akgraner> if not now just let me know when's a good time - thx
<balloons> akgraner, pong.. I can chat on IRC now, should be good for g+ @ 11
<balloons> sorry 1600 utc
<akgraner> no worries
<balloons> err.. my calendar might be disagreeing with me on that one
<balloons> heh
<akgraner> balloons, now worries - see pm :-)
<jono> hey all
<balloons> hey jono
<jcastro> buenas mornings
<balloons> top of the mornin' to ya
<jcastro> man dholbach
<jcastro> The content this time around is awesome
<jcastro> I mean, like the topics are sweet
<dholbach> yeah, I'm quite excited myself :)
<jcastro> hey make sure you lmk how this focused three days works out
<jcastro> I am convinced in my head that not diving in on a Monday will pay benefits
<dholbach> jono, I'm giving UDW session right now - can't attend the hang out
<jono> dholbach, np, I have a call anyway
<jcastro> hey balloons
<jcastro> (hah, I love your nick, what other job can you say "hey ballons")
<balloons> jcastro, :-)
<mhall119> jcastro: +1
<jcastro> hey so Case Conductor
<jcastro> it working yet? Or are we still blocking on that?
<jcastro> did Stefano ping you guys back?
<balloons> kind of odd how it all happened to end up as balloons, but
<balloons> ahh yes cc
<mhall119> jcastro, balloons, dpm, want to hangout?
<jcastro> I love hanging out!
<doctormon> Oh where?
<mhall119> jcastro: cool, give me 4 hours and I'll be there, what's for dinner?
<balloons> mmmm.. dinner@
<jcastro> hah awesome, I'll get beer!
<balloons> my wife is an excellent cook, should you wish to come to chilly north fl
<balloons> hehe
<dpm> mhall119, balloons, jcastro, sure, give me 2 mins to fetch the headphones, I thought we were having an irc meeting today
<jcastro> sold.
<jcastro> Yeah I thought today was IRC
<jcastro> and tomorrow was G+
<doctormon> balloons: North florida? chilly? I'm in Boston it's 2C
<jcastro> 2c? What is that in american?
<jcastro> yikes, that's like, 35ish?
<doctormon> 38F
<balloons> yea.. it's 68 F here
<balloons> chilly
<balloons> for jcastro anyway
<balloons> ...
<balloons> lol
<doctormon> I wish I had my charicter pallet back... I could do a degree symbol with that.
<jcastro> it's a chilly 73 here
<mhall119> invite sent to the whole team
<doctormon> jcastro: 73 what? ;-)
<mhall119> even though dholbach and jono can't make it just yet
<jcastro> F
<dpm> ok, coming over
<balloons> doctormon, for South Florida, you count the harershness of winter by the number of days it doesn't break 70.. so yes, 68 is sweater weath
<balloons> *weather
<doctormon> balloons: Yes as I understand it you might as well be in the south of spain or marrocco.
<balloons> southern spain would be lovely
<doctormon> balloons: I've been away for a few weeks, are you new or are you using a new name?
<balloons> doctormon, I am new.. I am the new member of the community team @ canonical
<balloons> I'm focusing on QA
<doctormon> Ah I saw the blog post about that. Welcome.
<balloons> thank you :-0
<jono> dholbach, how has dev week been going?
<dholbach> jono, 332 users and bleeding fingers
<jono> dholbach, nice!
<jono> that is awesome :-)
<jono> <mrburnsvoice>332 potential ubuntu developers...yeeees</mrburnsvoice>
 * dholbach hugs jono
<dholbach> james_w, you're a hero
<james_w> dholbach, what was the other?
<dholbach> just the two on https://code.launchpad.net/harvest/+activereviews
<james_w> dholbach, is the other crashing on numbers?
<dholbach> james_w, I had the packageset object already, which I normally would have just removed like: bla.remove(packageset)
<dholbach> instead I did: bla.remove(PackageSet.objects.get(name=packageset))
<james_w> sorry, I mean the unicode one
<dholbach> with name (string) = (object) - which was rather horrible and embarrassing :)
<dholbach> ah, hang on
<dholbach> james_w, in the past it tried to convert a <unicode> back to <str>
<dholbach> that's why I put the type check in place
<james_w> shouldn't it be always setting it to unicode now?
<dholbach> theoretically it shouldn't hurt to do that :)
<james_w> dholbach, I think it looks ok, but I'd lean towards to just unicoding everything
<james_w> there's probably something I'm missing though
<dholbach> james_w, I'll test it :)
<dholbach> a bit of unicodification never hurt anyone, right?
<james_w> heh
<dholbach> james_w, I updated it to "unicode everything" :)
<dholbach> it seems to work alright
<james_w> dholbach, cool
<james_w> approved aussi
<dholbach> james_w, merci bien mon ami
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - dinner is calling
 * dholbach hugs you all
<dholbach> james_w, thanks again - let's hope this will get Harvest fixed again finally :)
<dholbach> bye :)
<jono> mhall119, so in terms of the bugs lens
<jono> my thinking is that it could be new way in which people find bugs
<jono> so they can filter by bitesize, or possibly even by package
<jono> or subscribe to certain packages and it will display bugs for those packages
<jono> or possibly even filter by types of bugs (e.g. bitesize, has a patch, sponsorship queue bugs etc)
<mhall119> jono: ok
<jono> mhall119, I think this would need some careful design consideration
<jono> but it could potentially be the new way in which people find and fix bugs
<mhall119> I know doctormon had talked about wanting a broader launchpad lens
<mhall119> not sure if he's started one yet or not
<jono> I am wondering if it would make sense to have lenses by content type - e.g. a lens for bugs, one for code, one for translations
<jono> and then it could include other source such as bugtrackers
<jono> I love this because it could integrate the development experience neatly into Unityu
<jono> I love this because it could integrate the development experience neatly into Unity
<mhall119> we could make a generic developer lens
<mhall119> with categories for bugs, branches, translations
<mhall119> and scopes for LP, github, bitbucket etc
<mhall119> instead of separate lenses
<jono> mhall119, oh I see so you would filter by development type
<mhall119> yup
<jono> but could I select Bugs as a filter and then it display filter options specific to bugs?
<jono> otherwise there be
<jono> otherwise there be hundreds of filter options
<mhall119> you can expand the Bugs category
<mhall119> yeah, filters might make it complicated, I haven't done much with them yet
<jono> my hunch is that we might need different lenses for bugs, code, translations e.g
<jono> and I think code and translations would not really need a lens
<jono> but bugs would, because people search bugs lists all the time
<AlanBell> this will make launchpad cry a bit
 * AlanBell still wants to know how to do a lens that asks for a username and password
<popey> AlanBell: store credentials in the gnome keyring?
<AlanBell> how do I ask for them?
<AlanBell> if the user gives me their username and password I can put that in gnome-keyring and get it back next time. Cool. It is the first part I am stuck on
<jcastro> mhall119: yo, you get  my multimonitor mail I just sent?
<jcastro> balloons: nice work on that forum thread.
<jcastro> man, today is an awesomee "all cylinders firing" day
<balloons> jcastro, ohh yea.. this week is rockin'
<balloons> i feel like i need to stand.. i'm bouncing in my chair
<jcastro> jono: for you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=546KjKMB9kw
<jcastro> that is me yesterday with bzr
<jono> haha
<mhall119> jcastro: yup, I'll reblog it
<jcastro> mhall119: aaaaawwwww yeah
<mhall119> 43
<mhall119> gah
<jcastro> jono: I can't believe I am asking this but
<jcastro> am I friending jono bacon the person or jono bacon the public figure
<cjohnston> lol
<jono> jcastro, LOL
<jono> the person
 * mhall119 wants to register Jono Bacon as a product or service
<mhall119> wait, Jorge Castro would suite that even better
<mhall119> "Jorge Castro, now with 10% fewer calories!"
<jcastro> 10% less calories, 100% more indigestible METAL.
<mhall119> and fiber
<mhall119> and for the vegans, new Soy Jorge!
<bkerensa> jono: Any Q+A this week?
<jono> yup
<cjohnston> jono: mhall119 jcastro nigelb http://chrisjohnston.org/ubuntu/big-changes-to-summit
<mhall119> cjohnston: nice!
<mhall119> cjohnston: but no mention of mobile display work?
<cjohnston> it isnt available yet
<cjohnston> but i was gonna put it in that it was coming
<mhall119> oh
<cjohnston> going to edit
<cjohnston> uggh
<jcastro> hey so mhall119
<jcastro> is the staging ppa ok to use if I'm looking to have some fun?
<mhall119> jcastro: as long as you don't have the HUD PPA enabled
<mhall119> never, ever cross the ppas
<mhall119> total protonic reversal and all that
<doctormon> mhall119: Zule M'F;
<doctormon> mhall119: Watched City of Embers last night, Bill Muray makes a great villan.
<mhall119> doctormon: Im reading that to my kids, how was the movie?
<doctormon> mhall119: I thought it was great. Fun, exciting, the visuals are stunning. Shame it cost $55 million to make and only recouped $12m so no sequel.
<doctormon> Although normally books are better than movies :-)
<balloons> mhall119, ppa joke too funny
<doctormon> mhall119: Who's the dude who looks after developing for launchpadlib?
<doctormon> I'm getting really frusrated with the launchpad documentation. All I want is the API doc and it's hidden behind layers and layers of howtos... It sounds odd but there's just too much documentation.
<cjohnston> http://www.lolshirts.com/products/powered-by-bacon-t-shirt--3
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-01
<mhall119> doctormon: I'm pretty sure launchpadlib was designed by the devil himself
<mhall119> or maybe he just made lazr.restful
<mhall119> either way you have to sell your soul to use it
<nigelb> doctormon: Its maintained by Launchpad Team.
<bkerensa> I can no longer say 12.04 is stable :P
<mhall119> balloons: any idea why I don't have "unity testing" tool in my dash?
<mhall119> I have System Testing
<mhall119> is that the same thing?
<bkerensa> I didnt have Unity Testing tool either
<mhall119> bkerensa: are you on Unity 5.2?
 * cjohnston is debating upgrading the lappy to precise
<mhall119> cjohnston: I've been running it for a week
<bkerensa> mhall119: When I had the PPA yes
<mhall119> other than a PPA conflict between HUD testing and Unity 5.2 testing, I haven't had any problems
<cjohnston> i have been on the desk
<bkerensa> I have been using precise for a few weeks prior to Alpha 1 and have had minimal issues
<mhall119> bkerensa: did you have the HUD ppa too?
<bkerensa> mhall119: Yes
<mhall119> that bit me pretty bad, yeah
<mhall119> you have to ppa-purge the HUD ppa *before* installing the unity staging ppa
<mhall119> otherwise everything goes wrong
<bkerensa> ah
<doctormon> mhall119: wonderful news, I can search for people on launchpad through a lens too.
<mhall119> doctormon: nice!
<mhall119> where's the code?
<doctormon> mhall119: The lens code is out of branch, but lp:groundcontrol has a command line tool you can play with
<doctormon> I'm working out this damn lens interface, I want it to run internally like all the other apis.
<doctormon> So hold onto your hat because I know you're interested in seeing the lens rather than just the dbus.
<mhall119> doctormon: I'm making a list of lenses, so I kind of want that code
<doctormon> Yeah don't list it until it's there.
<mhall119> if I list it, does that mean you have to hurry up and publish it?
<doctormon> mhall119: That is an interesting question isn't it ;-)
<doctormon> mhall119: Are you still here?
<mhall119> depends, is your branch ready?
<doctormon> mhall119: I'm wondering why your run_lens code is registering a bunch of dbus names. Quite complex stuff.
<doctormon> I need to duplicate it since I won't be running from the command line but internally.
<doctormon> But the Unity.Lens docs don't seem to mention this part.
<mhall119> doctormon: you're running the lens code inside of groundcontrol?
<mhall119> lenses operate over dbus
<mhall119> it's how they communicate with the dash, and with scopes
<doctormon> mhall119: Yes and yes
<doctormon> My dbus objects look very different and the Unity.Lens documentation seems to suggest it takes care of registering the addresses.
<doctormon> I think I'm going to try cutting out singlet and trying to use the Unity.Lens module directly.
<mhall119> yeah, singlet is made to run stand-along processes, not sure how Lenses should work within another program
<koolhead17> mhall119: ping
<nigelb> He's probably asleep by now.
<bkerensa> does anyone know what kwaimuk.canonical.com, mulberry.canonical.com, humboldt.canonical.com are? I noticed that my Ubuntu install is calling home to those hosts a lot even with Statistics Submission and U1 Sync disabled...
<dpm> good morning all
<benonsoftware> Hello dpm
<dpm> hi benonsoftware
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> morning czajkowski
<dpm> morgen dholbach, how was the first UDW day?
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> dpm, awesome
<dpm> that's what we like to hear :)
<dholbach> when I was still there we had ~330 people
<dholbach> lots of questions too :)
<dpm> great
<alourie> good morning
<czajkowski> dpm: ello
<dpm> hey :)
<dpm> morning alourie
<alourie> hi dpm
<dholbach> Joeb454, happy birthday
<jono> another marathon coding session is over :-)
<jono> making solid progress on Ubuntu Accomplishments
<jono> :-)
<benonsoftware> How is it going?
<jono> all going well :-)
<jono> I now have most of the core system built - just need to work on the final verification piece next
<benonsoftware> Cool
<jono> right, heading to bed
<dholbach> night jono! :)
<benonsoftware> See you jono
<jono> night all!
<bkerensa> Good Night folks!
<dholbach> night bkerensa
<mhall119> bkerensa: what processes were calling them?
<mhall119> dholbach: morning
<dholbach> hey mhall119
<dholbach> I got your mail, didn't have time yet to check into it
<dholbach> today is a bit crazy
<dholbach> are you sure you don't want to get access to the parts of cranberry yourself? :)
<mhall119> that means more work for me though
<nigelb> 230
<nigelb> argh
<dholbach> gotcha, I'll do it then
<nigelb> dholbach: I vote you get mhall119 root on that machine... ;)
<mhall119> dholbach: what all would I need access to?
<dholbach> huats, can we move our call to maybe tomorrow or Friday?
<huats> dholbach, sure
<dholbach> mhall119, I guess you just need to be added to qa-team
<huats> dholbach, Friday same time ?
<dholbach> huats, I know that the wiki clean up is still ongoing and we need to do the announce, but apart from that things are looking good
<dholbach> huats, sounds good to me - maybe just 10-15m to go through the trello board together and decide how we want to use it
<dholbach> thanks a lot huats, I'm in a bit of hurry today :)
<huats> dholbach, I would like to have some info on your syntax on trello :)
<huats> so do I
<huats> :)
<huats> thanks to you
<dholbach> hehe, great :)
<dholbach> de rien, mon ami
<huats> dholbach, regarding the wiki cleanup
<huats> I am wondering what to do with old meetings logs...
<dholbach> maybe just write a small wiki page saying:
<dholbach> """This content is obsolete.
<dholbach> The Mentoring programme was shut down.
<dholbach> Here's what we do nowadays: <link to d-a-t>."""
<dholbach> and include that on the pages
<dholbach> or just remove the pages altogether
<mhall119> dholbach: unity-stats appears to be a symlink to a directory in /home/dholbach/...
<dholbach> I can move it somewhere else if you like - hang on
<dholbach> ok, let me update the code now
<dholbach> we can still look for another place
<dholbach> mhall119, there's conflicts in the code?
<dholbach> like in your merge proposal
<huats> dholbach, this little text was also my idea
<huats> I am glad you made some words on it
<huats> thnaks
<mhall119> dholbach: let me check
<mhall119> dholbach: this is what I get for emailing a patch, bzr didn't know that my changes were already there
<mhall119> dholbach: I re-based my branch, should be a clean merge now
<dholbach> ok, just a sec
<dholbach> thanks merged, running the script now
<dholbach> benonsoftware, ready? :)
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<jcastro> what trello board are you on?
<dholbach> currently none
<dholbach> I mostly just use the one we use in the advisory team
<jcastro> ah ok, I was afraid I was missing out on something, nm.
<jcastro> DEVELOPER WEEK. \m/
<jcastro> sorry I had to yell that out
<mhall119> heh
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> ok, need to take the dog for a walk
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek day 2 starting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<balloons> good luck dpm ;-)
<dpm> thanks balloons ;)
<jcastro> woo!
<jcastro> Daviey: did you guys discuss #ubuntu-cloud and its fate your last meeting?
<Daviey> jcastro: Sort of..
<czajkowski> is it going up in the air :)
<Daviey> we might rename it to #ubuntu-fog
<czajkowski> yes cloud discussions do tend to be very foggy at times, very hard to see through the dense chatter ;)
<akgraner> balloons, your call for testing posted to the Fridge this morning
<Daviey> czajkowski: how poetic!
<jcastro> Daviey: kill it!
<jono> jcastro, dpm, dholbach, balloons, mhall119 - team hangout in 7 mins
<balloons> akgraner, thank you :-)
<Daviey> jcastro: I'll have an answer by tues EoD.. but i think it's a yes
<dholbach> jono, I thought the team did a hangout yesterday already? :)
<jono> dholbach, really?
<jono> I wasn't there
<dholbach> me neither :)
<jono> then how was there a team hangout :-)
<dholbach> seems we missed the irc meeting then :)
<jono> yup
<dholbach> the rest of the team hung out
<czajkowski> Daviey: that'sthe Irish in me, all great poets come from there :)
<jono> dholbach, so can you do the hangout?
<dholbach> jono, si si
<jono> cool
<jono> jcastro, can't make it
<dholbach> dpm is still surrounded with 240 people who want to learn more about apps in Ubuntu
<jono> dpm, are you going to be too busy for the hangout?
<dholbach> he should be finished in 2-3m
<dpm> jono, I'm about to finish, I'll just be 2 mins late
<jono> dpm, cool
<dholbach> hang out is set up
<jono> on my way
<mhall119> plugging in
<dpm> ok, answering the last questions on -chat, grabbing the headset and coming over
<akgraner> jcastro - sorry to ask you for the millionth time - what is your presentation work around you were telling me about
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<jcastro> mhall119: yo
<jcastro> akgraner: work around?
<akgraner> yeah what were you using
<akgraner> b/c impress is so broken
<jcastro> oh
<akgraner> you mentioned it at SCALE
<jcastro> deck.js
<akgraner> thanks
<jcastro> but clint didn't like it
<jcastro> http://jsbin.com/oxohev#slide1 is another one
<jcastro> http://markdalgleish.com/projects/fathom/ and another one
<jcastro> I haven't gone through them all and figured out which one is best
<mhall119> jcastro: hey
<jcastro> can you fill me in on what I missed with the hangout?
<jcastro> aka. what did I get voluntold to do for global jam? :)
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> what would ever make you think we'd do something like that?
<jcastro> I would be disappointed otherwise. :)
<balloons> jcastro, mostly just 80's hair band references.. and jono's lack of hair and voice to sing in said bands
<jcastro> singing is a stretch
<jcastro> I call it "screaming in key"
<jono> harsh
<jono> but fair.
<mhall119> jcastro: mostly we were discussing ways of fostering a community of appreciation
<mhall119> and recognition
<jcastro> It's not meant be harsh, that's just the style of the music
<jcastro> that is awesome
<jcastro> I don't want to be sung to, I want to be rocked. \m/
<jcastro> If I want to be sung to I'll watch OPERA.
<jcastro> mhall119: ah excellent
<mhall119> I want to not bleed out of my ears
<jcastro> hey I added some accomplishment guidelines to the spec
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Trophies
<mhall119> jono: you should make a self-referential trophy
<mhall119> "Got a Trophy"
<jono> mhall119, LOL
<jono> that would be easy
<mhall119> or "Wrote an Accomplishments script", then award it to yourself as soon as you're done
<jcastro> That would be awesome
<jcastro> "Trophy Crafter"
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jono> I made some big improvements on it this week
<jono> I only have the U1 component to add and then the system should be working
<jcastro> we could call it "Sauron". :)
<jono> but I know how to do that
<jono> the U1 bit is called the matrix :-)
<jcastro> I tried to keep the guidelines lose but strict.
<jono> but I need more accomplishments files
<balloons> blue pill please
<jcastro> it'd suck if people made dump trophies just to earn them
<jono> jcastro, yeah, and we can fill those out more as we go forward
 * jcastro nods
<jono> jcastro, exactly, this is why this is called "accomplishments" instead of "achievements"
<jcastro> I am hoping people get clever and humorous with it.
<popey> i managed to file four bugs and get sequential bug numbers, I deserve an achievement :D
<jono> I think so
<jono> popey, LOL
<jcastro> You know someone will make "SABDFLed" -- where Mark closes one of your bugs as opinion.
<jcastro> that would be brilliant
<mhall119> we need a "Shut it Down!" achievement,  just for popey
<jcastro> "shut down more than 3 community resources."
<mhall119> lol
<popey> ☺
<jcastro> tying into work items would be great too
<jcastro> maybe a slightly embarrrassing trophy for people who never finish them would help us out. mwahaha.
<jono> well the accomplishments scripts support multiple languages and now different types of auth data
<jono> so it is pretty flexible
<jono> when I finish the core system, I will document all of this
<jcastro> "annoying guy at UDS that dominates the conversation for 40 minutes and then bails when it comes time to volunteer to work."
<mhall119> "broke trunk"
 * jcastro whistles
<jono> maybe I should run a hangout to show it working?
<jono> anyone wanna see it?
<mhall119> too bad we can't record yet
<jcastro> I'd like to but I can drop out if it'll give someone else a chance to join in
<mhall119> jono: maybe a screencast and upload to youtube?
<jono> mhall119, I plan on that in a bit
<jono> jcastro, no worries
<popey> \o/ hangout
<jcastro> but yeah count me in
<jono> one sec, while I set it up
<jono> ok hangout set up on G+
<jono> can I provide a link to it?
<jcastro> https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/extras/talk.google.com/ubuntu%2520accomplishments%2520demo
<jcastro> is what it tells me
<jono> folks hangout is open for ubuntu accomplishments demo if you want to join
<jono> it is in my timeline on G+
<ahayzen> @jono: Well done with all the work on the accomplishments, really loving it. Will this application become default in Ubuntu at some point or will you have to install it?
<meetingology> ahayzen: Error: "jono:" is not a valid command.
<ahayzen> oh yeah no @ sign ;) ... always forget
<jono> resent hangout
<pleia2> cjohnston: what is the car situation for folks coming to LC? we're trying to pick a location and need to know if it needs to be walkable from the hotel
<s-fox> Hello.
<mhall119> jono: ping
<jono> mhall119, hey
<mhall119> jono: including all of the merged branches in the graph will make the other lines so far down you won't be able to get meaning out of them
<jono> mhall119, ok, break out another graph then
<jono> that's fine
<mhall119> with just merged count?
<jono> mhall119, yup
<mhall119> 3/w 76
<balloons> mhall119, when you had your compiz crash while testing unity -- where you able to manually report it and/or get a system log?
<balloons> I know the apport tool likely yelled at you as running from a ppa, but I was wondering if you had the option to collect the info manually
<balloons> perhaps by doing ubuntu-bug compiz?
<balloons> it appears like that would work.. :-)
<balloons> also mhall119, did you ever find unity testing app?
<mhall119> balloons: nope
<jono> my Ubuntu video Q+A is in a few mins at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<mhall119> balloons: I assume it's in unity-team/ppa, but not unity-team/staging
<mhall119> balloons: I didn't try manually reporting
<jcastro> jono: I'll listen in!
<mhall119> I wasn't sure if it would gather anythign useful after compiz has reloaded
 * benonsoftware wishes he could listen in :(
<balloons> mhall119, ahh.. yes the staging ppa
<balloons> it's not in there
<mhall119> jono: in order to check if a branch owner is canonical or not, I'm going to need to build authentication into daniel's stats collecting code
<balloons> ok.. on the compiz thing, looks like manually running ubuntu-bug will work
<jcastro> hah
<mhall119> balloons: but what will that collect?
<balloons> i can do it now.. I'm assuming I can do it in case of a crash
<jcastro> "oh look I accidentally left that flying V on the couch."
<balloons> if I did it right after a crash it should get the remnants of it.. perhaps not
<mhall119> if compiz crashed, then successfully reloaded, and then I can ubuntu-bug, I assume it would see a happily running compiz
<jcastro> "sorry I didn't mean to look like a rock star."
<balloons> yes.. don't reload :-)
<balloons> leave it crashed and go to tty1
<mhall119> it reloads by itself
<balloons> i thought you had the option?
<balloons> at the least when it occurs you could go to tty1 and leave the msgbox hanging there right?
<balloons> not-intuitive to say the least
<mhall119> I just saw the unity bits flicker, disappear, then reappear
<balloons> ahh.. you never got a compiz crashed box?
<mhall119> balloons: after compiz came back up I got the apport dialog
<balloons> gotcha.. yea, no good
<pleia2> akgraner: trying to arrange a linaro connect meetup with california folks, will you be available for pizza dinner sunday evening?
<pleia2> if so, what time is good for this thing? :)
<jcastro> caffeine refill, be back in 10!
<pleia2> jono: Christian Einfeldt sent you an email this morning (Subject: Re: [Ubuntu-US-CA] 11 Ubuntu machines went live today in a school) about possibly meeting up tonight in SF
<jono> pleia2, yeah, was on calls all day, will respond
<jono> tonight is a problem I have rehearsal
<pleia2> jono: oops, I meant *tomorrow* night
<pleia2> and thanks :)
<jono> pleia2, tomorrow I rehearse too - I am basically out of luck in the evenings as I rehearse Wed and Thu, play the show on Fri, and have dinner with friends on Sat and Sun
<jcastro> jono: hey, UDS isn't that far away, we need to have a think about a jam song
<jono> jcastro, indeed
<jcastro> I was thinking something that doesn't take itself too seriously
<jcastro> something "greendayish" but of course, not sucky
<jcastro> <--- working on charm school content so going offline to concentrate: I leave you all with this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O9zMnwD65Q
<cjohnston> It's the end of the world as we know it
<mhall119> alright, I'm off
<cjohnston> iff?
<cjohnston> off?
<cjohnston> where do you think your going
<jono> cprofitt, all set
<jono> cprofitt, G+ still work for you?
<cprofitt> sure
<cprofitt> let me hook up camera
<jono> cprofitt, invite sent
<jono> cprofitt, keep losing you
<cprofitt> its crashing... give me a minute
<cprofitt> going to eat dinner all.
<balloons> bye mhall119
<bkerensa> Awesome Ubuntu Hour this Friday :D
<bkerensa> Got Comp Sci students coming from three universities and the people who run Kernel.org :D
<balloons> aweseome bkerensa!
<bkerensa> indeed :D the best part is were having Pho for dinner :P
<balloons> interesting...
<bkerensa> balloons: Have you had Pho before?
<balloons> i have not
<balloons> but adding it to the list of things to try
<balloons> in general I enjoy SE asian cuisine
<cjohnston> pleia2: did you ever get a response from akgraner
<pleia2> cjohnston: nope
<cjohnston> :-(
<pleia2> we'll have pizza sunday night, even if it's just you and me ;) but I do need to know about timing
<cjohnston> I get there at 325..
<cjohnston> so i gotta get to the hotel
<pleia2> I'm thinking 6 or 7PM
<pleia2> (they're open until 10)
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; got a minute?
<MrChrisDruif> It's about that proof-reading that poem I talked about the other day
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: email it to me? I'm still at work and kinda busy this afternoon, but I can try to find time :)
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks pleia2 , I'll send you the link
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-02
<MrChrisDruif> I only seemed to have your @ubuntu email. Should be fine I guess ^_^
<bkerensa> Mmm Pizza
<doctormon> mhall119: GitHub support! http://imagebin.org/196812
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<benonsoftware> Hello dpm
<dpm> hi benonsoftware
<dholbach> benonsoftware, happy birthday! :)
<benonsoftware> Thanks :p
<dholbach> ok, I think I'll take the plunge and take the dog for a walk
<dholbach> it's -13°C
<bkerensa> hmm
<dholbach> if I don't come back you know what happened
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> thats 8.6 degrees
<benonsoftware> lucky
 * nigelb waves from a toasty 21 C
<alourie> good morning
<dholbach> wow, I just had a look, it just seem to be United States, Cayman Islands and Belize who use the Fahrenheit scale - that's not many :)
<nigelb> Yeah. Everyone else in the world uses common sense and Celsius :P
<bkerensa> heh
<nigelb> I just washed my bike 15 minutes back.
<nigelb> The sun is hot enough that its completely trdry.
<czajkowski> forecastis for -16 this weekend in Brussels
<czajkowski> I may in fact curl up and die!
<bkerensa> Europe used to use Fahrenheit right?
<nigelb> ooh, you're already in Brussels?
<bkerensa> see when I see people saying its going to be negative any temp it just gives me goose bumps because I think freezing :D
<czajkowski> nope London
<dholbach> bkerensa, at least the UK seems to have used it before the 70s (according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celsius)
<czajkowski> minus figured do tend to be freezing
<nigelb> technically, negative in celsius is freezing.
<dholbach> but anyway, I'll go out now - see you in a bit :)
<bkerensa> Oh Fahrenheit was invited by a German :D
<s-fox> Ping for jcastro when you are around / awake
<czajkowski> s-fox: is this re the FC by any chance?
<s-fox> Yes czajkowski
<czajkowski> s-fox: anything I can help wiht , follwoing the ticket
<s-fox> Which ticket czajkowski ? We have 2 issues at the moment. ;)
<czajkowski> the sso
<s-fox> We were confused by Marks reply on the mailing list. We want to know what is going to happen now regarding SSO vs the security issue we found.
<czajkowski> s-fox: the way I read it was jcastro has found someone to work on it and mark was happy about that
<s-fox> Have you seen the information regarding the  security & privacy breaches ?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> but that is on the same ticket no?
<s-fox> Our concern is the privacy of our userbase vs a nice to have feature.
<czajkowski> s-fox: it's not just a nice feature, its a necessity though
<s-fox> Privacy is not?
<czajkowski> I do appeciate the security breach is an issue though
<s-fox> 4 administrator accounts have had problems in the last 6 months.
<czajkowski> s-fox: is there a ticket specifically about the breach ??
<s-fox> I believe the ticket is 16733
<s-fox> ticket 19247 is also related to the breach.
<czajkowski> thats the one I was asking for
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> cant view it
<czajkowski> let me go and see if I can get more info on it
<s-fox> czajkowski,  I have just read marks email to the list.
<s-fox> It appears SSO is being put on hold in view of the security issue.
<s-fox> Or at least a point upgrade.
<czajkowski> s-fox: so it's been looked into
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> can you merge from lp:~mhall119/+junk/unity-stats/ again?
<mhall119> and can you also delete data/unity-patch-bugs on cranberry, that data was bad
<dholbach> just a sec
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> oh, and is ./ubuntustats/ in bzr for you?  On my local checkout it's saying it's unknown
<dholbach> no, I just branched it into there
<dholbach> from ~dholbach/+junk/ubuntustats
<dholbach> merged your branch, deleted the file and now running the script for you
<mhall119> is there a reason for having it separate?
<dholbach> I use it in a couple of other places too
<mhall119> but not the udd-sponsoring-stats?
<dholbach> err, you mean http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring-stats/?
<mhall119> I'm trying to pull your contributor graphs from udd into unity
<mhall119> yeah
<dholbach> it uses it too
<dholbach> but not all parts of it are fully ported to it yet
<dholbach> I just keep of running out of time to move everything to it
<mhall119> understood
<mhall119> mind if I add tools.py from udd-sponsored-stats/stats into unity-stats/ubuntustats?
<dholbach> not at all - there should be no conflicts I guess
<mhall119> if there are I'll clean them up
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<dholbach> one day, maybe during a sprint we can sit together and make it all tidy, tight and nice
<dholbach> most graphs were "we need this data and we should have had it yesterday" jobs
<dholbach> and I mostly just went back to fix them when they were broken
<dholbach> :-/
<dholbach> wow, my mouse pointer is moving around on its own
<dholbach> what the ...
<mhall119> dholbach: I've been thinking of how we can convert it all into a django app
<dholbach> that'd be nice indeed
<dholbach> with proper logging, so if data sources get broken, we can go back and fix them
<mhall119> maybe even unity tests
 * mhall119 *gasps*
<mhall119> unit,
<mhall119> I've got unity on the brain
<mhall119> I can't type unit without my fingers adding the y
<dholbach> ok, I'll reboot - this is getting weird
<dholbach> ok, now I can go back to work :)
<mhall119> oh, I have a classroom session in 2.5 hours
<alourie> balloons: ping
<Pendulum> mhall119: good thing you remembered now?
<alourie> balloons: sorry for being MIA a bit, I'm still getting used to the new schedule
<mhall119> Pendulum: yeah
<mhall119> have a little time to prepare
<mhall119> though, I'm not sure what to prepare...
<akgraner> pleia2, cjohnston  - sorry I missed the request somewhere (or just spaced it) - I have meetings from 1500 Sunday until (I'm hoping the until doesn't last the entire length of the Super Bowl) - however, I should know more tomorrow and I can let you know then if that's not to late.
<james_w> dholbach, hi. So I stupidly booked a dentist appointment for the same time as my developer week session
<mhall119> james_w: the anesthetics are going to make for an amusing session, I'm sure :)
<cjohnston> hehe
<snap-l> Have someone at the dentist office transcribe your talk
<nigelb> popey: You're awesome. Just sayin.
<snap-l> "And furthermore blarf nargle bip garflnargin"
<nigelb> wow. http://www.cmu.edu/homepage/computing/2012/winter/ipad-course.shtml
<popey> lol
<dpm> james_w, perhaps you can ask some of the guys that come before your session if they'd want to swap. I see seb128, om26er, mhall119, tumbleweed, coolbhavi and jbicha have sessions before your one
<james_w> swapping later would be better actually, I'll see if aq doesn't want to go back-to-back
<mhall119> I can't swap, I have a call at 1800
<dholbach> james_w, or swapping with kirkland maybe?
<nigelb> 41
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 (last day) starting in 8 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> james_w, let me know how the swapping goes, and once you know the new time, I'll announce the session on the ubuntuappdev social media channels
<nigelb> AlanBell: Had you seen http://sharejs.org/ yet?
<nigelb> dholbach: How does doing shorter UDW feel like? Good? Bad?
<dholbach> nigelb, good
<dholbach> we had a lot of short topics we could handle very well
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> Buy sil a drink next time you see him :)
<nigelb> (I *think* he suggested it)
<dholbach> ah nice
<dholbach> on the other hand it was quite a bit of work to get the schedule together
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> The original idea was
<nigelb> 30 mins is easier to sell.
<dholbach> yeah, but more slots to fill ;)
<jcastro> yeah, all that was sil's idea
<jcastro> it's only like 3 more slots, we did the math
<nigelb> Oh. right. I remember that now.
<jcastro> don't worry, I wouldn't conciously add more work
<jcastro> 3 extra sessions is worth dropping 2 days worth imo
<nigelb> We should cut down user days too. That should make it easier.
<nigelb> jcastro: YES
<jcastro> I believe the google term is "less arrows, but more wood behind each one."
<nigelb> And it saves weekend!
<nigelb> (especially for classroom team)
<jcastro> yup
<jcastro> plus no monday first thing blam IRC week when you're not even awake yet
<nigelb> heh
<james_w> dpm, dholbach: schedule updated. kirkland couldn't swap, but aq could
<dholbach> james_w, awesome
<dpm> james_w, great
<dholbach> james_w, all the best with the dentist programme
<james_w> thanks
<dpm> james_w, now make sure the dentist leaves you in a state you can type at least :)
<dholbach> I'm happy for om26er - he just told the audience "I had my first ever date yesterday <3"
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> :)
<jcastro> hah you know what that means
<doctormon> Hey nigelb
<jcastro> he'll disappear at some point
<nigelb> hey doctormon
<nigelb> jcastro: lol
<jcastro> remember when robert carr discovered women? He was gone for like 3 years
<nigelb> dholbach: So, I joined the Mozilla webdev team when they did an AMA on reddit.
<nigelb> One of the questions was "Are women impressed when they hear you're part of mozilla dev team"
<dholbach> I guess it very much depends on the type of women
<dholbach> some impressed, some depressed, I guess
<nigelb> Yeah, we had fun answering that question :)
<nigelb> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/oonrg/iama_member_of_the_mozilla_webdev_team_ama/c3itqoz
<doctormon> nigelb: Collectively or on average?
<jcastro> cjohnston: mhall119: nigelb: You guys have seen this right? http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/
<cjohnston> interesting
<cjohnston> i hadnt
<nigelb> jcastro: already using it at work.
<jcastro> ah excellent
<jcastro> just making sure someone knew it was there
<jcastro> cjohnston: it's pretty bad ass
<doctormon> jcastro: Talking of github http://imagebin.org/196812
<jcastro> Oh man, NICE NICE!
<jcastro> the little cat guy is cute!
<mhall119> jcastro: yes
<jcastro> or octocat or whatever they call it
<mhall119> jcastro: we did a prototype in ISD using it,  very slick
<doctormon> Yeah got an svg of him. hard to find.
<jcastro> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> jcastro: teaching
<jcastro> k
<mhall119> jcastro: ok
<balloons> jcastro, last night i had a dream google bought juju.. more importantly, if I'm dreaming with google, does that means they really own all my data and know everything about me? :-) I dream with google! number one dream search engine
<jcastro> you need a hobby. :)
<koolhead17> juju dream
<mhall119> balloons: this is what happens when you don't read the Terms of Service
<mhall119> you agree to let them implant Google DreamAds into your brain
<balloons> mhall119, isn't there an adblock for that?
<balloons> :-)
<mhall119> balloons: yes, but you've got to pay for them
<balloons> shoot.. they told me everything was free ... no consequence...
<technoviking> jcastro: ping-a-ling
<mhall119> balloons: no consequence to *them*
<jcastro> technoviking: yo
<technoviking> jcastro: you need anything from me for the php SSO forum volenteer
<jcastro> Him and Newz talked
<jcastro> can you ping newz? He should know the details
<jcastro> But they've been linked up already
<technoviking> sure
<jcastro> Hey so, would now be a bad time to bring up this phpbb thing?
<technoviking> seeing if upgrade to 3.8.7 will fix the security issues on the forums
<technoviking> it is always a bad time, but I think it is the right thing to do
<jcastro> I can't believe we pay for something that doesn't even have openid support
<technoviking> I'm totally for moving the old forums to an forums archive linked to phpbb front end
<technoviking> not sure if transfer accounts would work, people make have to start from scratch
<technoviking> would lose alot of the forums community
<jcastro> what do you mean?
<jcastro> oh, a large percentage of people have local only accounts?
<popey> most probably do
<snap-l> jcastro: Pretty sure anything you do with the forums will piss off a lot of people
<technoviking> I have not found a way to transfer the vBB database to phpbb, even only the user account
<snap-l> even if you just leave it as it is
<jcastro> snap-l: owned forums will probably piss them off more
<technoviking> 97%+ I bet
<mhall119> jcastro: did you need me?
<snap-l> phpbb is a strange beast
<snap-l> there's a lot of "interesting" design decisions
<jcastro> mhall119: yeah
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview#preview
<jcastro> so skaet will usually ping you the day before an alpha/beta to give these a once over
<jcastro> and I used to just add links to upstream projects in the notes
<jcastro> to ensure that upstream projects are getting proper attribution
<jcastro> so for example, in the line about rhythmbox, I change that to add a link to the upstream page, etc.
<jcastro> then when you're done you say "ok ready" and she passes it on to the web team for proper publication
<jono> morning all
<cjohnston> morning
<doctormon> hello jono
<jono> hey doctormon
<jono> hows things?
<jono> hey cjohnston
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<doctormon> jono: doing great http://imagebin.org/196903 How's you?
<mhall119> jcastro: alright is she waiting on me currently?
<mhall119> or did you update this one
<jcastro> I took care of it
<jcastro> but she's going to ping you for future releases
<jcastro> It's basically just ensuring our upstreams get a shout out in the release notes.
<mhall119> jcastro: will do, thanks
<jcastro> technoviking: s-fox: ok the forums issue is at the top of IS level of attention already.
<pleia2> thanks jcastro
<technoviking> jcastro: who should I ping IS if vb 3.8.7 will work
<jcastro> I am not sure yet
<technoviking> will ping the RT once I heard
<s-fox> jcastro,  Thank you :-)
<jcastro> technoviking: you're looking for mbarnett
<technoviking> jcastro: cool thanks
<bodhizazen> Anyone here familiar with Launchpad might have a minute to help me set up a team ?
<jussi> bodhizazen: probably better to ask in #launchpad?
<bodhizazen> Thanks, I am getting help =)
<balloons> jcastro, mhall119 there's a weird line in the release notes preview on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview#preview. Both of this reduces power consumption and thus battery lifetime. should be like "Both of these changes help reduce power consumption and thus increase battery life".
<jcastro> balloons: fix it in the wiki and then ping skaet or someone on #ubuntu-release
<balloons> ohh.. I haz the powerz...
<doctormon> balloons: Can I suggest "These changes increase battery life through reducing power consumption"? Marketing says accent the recognisable.
<balloons> doctormon, yes.. the sentence didn't make sense.. but your right. .It could also be said in a better way
<doctormon> balloons: Or even "reducing power waste", :-)
<mhall119> doctormon: IMO, "consumption" is more easily measurable and verifiable than "waste"
<doctormon> mhall119: Yes, and it's also meaningless in real terms, I can reduce the power consumption to zero by making the kernel shutdown the computer on each boot.
<doctormon> The question is, is the computer using less power but doing the same things as before.
<doctormon> If yes, then logically we have less waste.
<mhall119> likely it's doing less than before, just not in a way that the user will mind
<mhall119> but yes, people care about wasting power more
<doctormon> s/doing the same things/doing the same useful work/
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> personally, I prefer talking about consumption for two reason
<mhall119> as an engineer, I natually ask "how much less", and units of energy are more meaningful than units of waste
<mhall119> as a human, I negatively association the word "waste", so I don't want people reading about waste (even the reduction of it) in the context of Ubuntu
<doctormon> There's a study in there somewhere
<mhall119> while "this sucks 50% less" is literally good, the mood it puts the reader in isn't
<jono> ok in ~5?
<mhall119> jono: yup
<jono> mhall119, sweet
<doctormon> mhall119: Lasts longer then?
<doctormon> Makes better use of electrons than leading brands of soap.
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> I think 'reduces power consumption' is good
<mhall119> both 'power' and 'consumption' generally put people's brains into a positive mood
<mhall119> and 'reduces' make it literally good as well
<doctormon> I'm convinced.
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> I'm putting "Convinced somebody on IRC to agree with me" on my list of this week's achievements
<jono> LOL
<jono> mhall119, creating a hangout
<doctormon> mhall119: maybe an acheivement trophy?
<mhall119> doctormon: nah, that's too hard
<doctormon> hard to verify anyway
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<nigelb> dholbach: ping?
<dholbach> nigelb, pong
<nigelb> dholbach: what was the change after james_w shift?
<nigelb> there seems to be a missing session
<nigelb> I moved sil around in the calender just now.
<dholbach> eh?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<dholbach> 18 UTC: Adding Ubuntu One to your applications -- aquarius
<dholbach> 18:30 → 19:29 UTC: Pair Programming and Code Review in the Cloud! -- kirkland
<dholbach> 19:30 UTC: Syncing your app data everywhere with U1DB -- aquarius
<dholbach> 20:00 UTC: Automated packaging with pkgme -- james_w
<dholbach> ...
<dholbach> nigelb, ^ does that look alright to you?
<nigelb> sec
<nigelb> let me compare
<nigelb> dholbach: ok, is that after james's switch for the dentist?
<dholbach> yes
<nigelb> ok, so apparently, it is.
<nigelb> let me fix classroom calender.
<nigelb> You forgot that bit :)
<dholbach> thanks muchly
<dholbach> yes, I was in the middle of 5 things throughout the day
<dholbach> sorry
 * dholbach hugs nigelb
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
<nigelb> Happy to help, just let me know if you want to delete stuff like this.
<dholbach> delete what?
<nigelb> dholbach: *delegate
<dholbach> ahhhhh
<dholbach> :-)
<nigelb> Missed two chars :)
<nigelb> dholbach: Is Fixing internationalisation bugs still on?
<nigelb> Its not on the calender. I wonder if I accidentally screwed it up.
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek should be accurate
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<bodhizazen> 'lo doctormon
<doctormon> hey bodhizazen
<nigelb> dholbach: okay, all fixed!
<technoviking> bodhizazen: I'm looking to make sure we can patch the 3.8.7 to fix the security hole
<dholbach> nigelb, ROCK
<dholbach> thanks! :)
<nigelb> :)
<cjohnston> Does anyone know if we have any iPhone devs in our community?
<nigelb> popey!
<nigelb> I think he does.
<dholbach> alrightie - have a great rest of your day everyone
<dholbach> and see you tomorrow
<dholbach> HUGS
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach!
<jcastro> pleia2: around?
<jcastro> kirkland tells me there's a problem with them getting voice on -classrom
<bkerensa> jcastro: http://i.imgur.com/LSaDJ.jpg
<akgraner> jcastro,  does he need voice now?
<jcastro> I think so
<akgraner> ok
<jcastro> bkerensa: I'm the cloud guy, I don't do local music. :)
<bkerensa> ;)
<akgraner> jcastro, aq and kirkland have been voiced
<bodhizazen> jcastro: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuforumssso
<jcastro> I saw the post, thanks!
<bodhizazen> If you know anyone else interested, have them email myself or another of the FC
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> is that guy going to put his code there?
<bodhizazen> I have asked the forms staff to hand in this channel a bit more
<bodhizazen> We are hoping to keep code in LP, yes
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> let me tell newz
<bodhizazen> FWIW - The "chat" feature on ask ubuntu is not well liked by my corporate firewall =(
<bkerensa> If you are transitioning to vb4 there was a vbulletin developer who tried to get SSO going on vb4 but I think he abandoned such efforts
<s-fox> Hello, I need to get in touch with someone at canonical legal. Anyone know a good place to start?
<doctormon> s-fox: They have a good email address. check canonical.com if it's not about a community issue.
<s-fox> I've been looking on the website doctormon , I can't see a contact email for the legal dept.
<s-fox> :-(
<balloons> s-fox, hmmm
<doctormon> s-fox: Have you tried emailing legal@canonical.com ?
<s-fox> No doctormon , I couldn't see that listed so have not emailed it. Thank you. :-)
<bkerensa> :)
<doctormon> mhall119: ping
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-03
<cjohnston> Could I get people to help me test the new mobile interface for Summit? Visit http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/ and look around.. then please click on one of the days and have a look around.. then click on one of the meeting names.. You *should* see details about the meeting display on that same page.
<popey> cjohnston: what email address shall I send screenshots too?
<cjohnston> popey: are there problems?
<popey> minor ones, yes
<cjohnston> could you file bugs please?
<cjohnston> with screenshots
<popey> ok
<popey> what do i file bugs against?
<cjohnston> launchpad.net/summit
<popey> bug 925815
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 925815 in summit "Broken image on daily page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925815
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<cjohnston> o/
<popey> bug 925819
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 925819 in summit "Reader option doesn't render properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925819
 * nigelb hugs popey 
 * cjohnston assigns nigelb work
 * nigelb gets ready to head out.
<mhall119> doctormon: pong
<popey> happy to test further tomorrow cjohnston / nigelb on ipad, iphone and android tab
<bkerensa> nigelb: He is wondering about the Indian LoCo
<bkerensa> he has been trying to get council to change him to the contact saying that the LoCo is dormant but it really is active and he doesnt even join their channel
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> They have like 17 people in the channel and seem pretty active
<bkerensa> mhall119: If I set more than one admin on loco directory can all admins create events?
<cjohnston> bkerensa: all team members can create meeting
<bkerensa> ok
<nigelb> bkerensa: I know he is. You do realize I'm on the Indian Loco right?
<bkerensa> nigelb: I spaced it :P
<nigelb> bkerensa: He's so far not responded to whom he's contacted.
<nigelb> Which frustrates me.
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> All I know is he comes in localteams channel everyday and complains about the team contact not responding
<nigelb> yeah
<bkerensa> and if I recall correctly at the last loco council meeting he asked if he could be made contact or something
<bkerensa> :P
<nigelb> Yeah, right.
<nigelb> :P
<pleia2> I'm so the new popey http://groups.google.com/group/bikeshed/msg/92013c2d482b10b0
<nigelb> Did you shut down a list?
<pleia2> a whole pile of 'em!
 * nigelb hugs pleia2 
<nigelb> that's so mean :|
<nigelb> (the post that is)
 * pleia2 hugs
<nigelb> pleia2: hah, you beat popey!
<nigelb> Ok, headed to work. I've got a longish bike ride ahead of me.  Catch you all laters!
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> pleia2: What was that e-mail real?
<bkerensa> or was that sarcasm
<pleia2> bkerensa: it's real
<pleia2> he's been meaner to popey actually
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> I dont see what the issue is but oh well :D I guess I'm not him
<bkerensa> What list did that hit? someone public or private?
<pleia2> it's the bikeshead google group (created when we shut down sounder), he Cc:ed me
<pleia2> I don't actually read that list, if it's anything like sounder it's mostly about complaining about how canonical and unity ruin Ubuntu
<pleia2> and politics
<bkerensa> ahh ok I thought it was perhaps a archive of something that hit a Ubuntu list
<bkerensa> oh Unity and Canonical trolling
<pleia2> frequent Godwin's law points :)
<nigelb> pleia2: heh
<doctormon> mhall119: Thanks for the pong, I worked out that introducing new categories requires unity to be restarted,
<doctormon> pleia2: Well at least they're still interested in Ubuntu; it's worse when people get so despondent you never hear from them.
<dpm> good morning all
<popey> wow pleia2
<pleia2> yeah
<bkerensa> pleia2: Was hypodermia able to help?
<pleia2> bkerensa: yep :) I'll check in the fix soon (might do some testing to weed out some of the goofy characters we have problems with, but that's what Perl is good at!)
<popey> pleia2: he's starting getting quite uppity recently on -users too
<popey> not contributing usefully at all
<pleia2> popey: yeah, his Cc: for me on that list had -users discussions I usually ignore pulled into my inbox in the thread
<pleia2> the new moderators on -users are doing a good job, but he's a handful :(
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> bkerensa we already know about him
<czajkowski> have another email from him in my inbox :/
<bkerensa> czajkowski: I assume you were talking about vibhav?
<czajkowski> yes
<bkerensa> oh ok :D
<jono> morning dholbach_
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> thoughts about the new theme? it looks quite bright - it seems I got quite used to the dark colours already :)
<jono> dholbach, what theme?
<jono> dholbach, btw, I got the server side validation for the ubuntu accomplishments working tonight
<jono> now the client, daemon, and validation basically work
<jono> and with that, I am heading to bed :-)
<jono> night all!
<dholbach> I just uploaded a screenshot, but with Jono gone... :)
<dpm> dholbach, where's the screenshot? It might be a bug that should be resolved by the next unity upload. I asked about it on #ubuntu-desktop this morning when I saw all my menu indicators were gray instead of black
<dholbach> ah yes, that's what I meant
<dholbach> I wasn't sure if it was intentional
<dholbach> :)
<dpm> :-)
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> Morning mhall119
<mhall119> dpm: ping
<mhall119> morning nigelb
<dpm> morning mhall119
<mhall119> morning dpm, do you happen to know what's going on with the BAMF documentation on the developer portal?
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-11.10/c/bamf/
<dpm> mhall119, what's up with it?
<dpm> oh I see
<dpm> it seems to be empty
<mhall119> yeah
<dpm> mhall119, d.u.c only publishes what's in the packages, so either the package does not build the documentation correctly, or the source code does not have documentation - I'd be tempted to say the latter
<mhall119> thanks dpm, I'll see who I can find to check on that
<dpm> mhall119, cool, once sorted, let me know and I'll make sure it's updated on d.u.c
<mhall119> dpm: how does d.u.c look for documentation?
<dpm> mhall119, it's simply a static list of per-distro packages in a config file on the server, which d.u.c fetches weekly and then publishes
<dpm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/827577/
<mhall119> ah, ok
<dpm> it'd be great to make that list dynamic, but I can't think of any way of doing it, as there is no standard naming convention for packages to guess them
<dpm> most of them are lib$LIBNAME-doc, but that's not always the case
<doctormon> Yay, 4 service tango: http://imagebin.org/197082
<dpm> dholbach, does http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/singlehtml/ look like the latest version?
<dpm> it should be updated by now
<mhall119> dpm: yeah, I suppose we could make a meta-package for all unity related developer docs
<mhall119> but they somebody still has to maintain that
<dpm> yeah, it's a good idea, but I agree that maintaining it might be extra work
<dpm> but also there are other things which while are Ubuntu upstreams, they are not part of the Unity project, such as uTouch
<mhall119> yeah
<doctormon> mhall119: Do you want to wait for a deb package that installs for this lens, or are you happy to add it to the list?
<mhall119> doctormon: I'm happy to add it
<doctormon> mhall119: It's using singlet Lens, it never worked trying to put it inside the daemon.
<doctormon> Two dbus name spaces cause Unity's library to segfault.
<mhall119> doctormon: cool, singlet should be in Precise's Universe soon
<mhall119> doctormon: send me the info on the lens, or a link to the info, and I'll put it on my lis
<mhall119> list
<doctormon> So I can't do a bug search (unless all you want to search is gnome-bugzilla and gnu savannah) because launchpad and github don't have global bug searches.
<mhall119> they don't? that sucks
<doctormon> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~groundcontrollers/groundcontrol/trunk/files/head:/lens/
<doctormon> mhall119: Something about it being a resource drain on very large databases. I also had to ditch google-code support, it's search api is ironically impossible.
<mhall119> didn't they close code search anyway?
<doctormon> Not sure, but research showed that doing a general search with the gdata.sites.client api with a google_code and google_developer context _should_ have worked.
<doctormon> But all I ever get is 405 Bad Request and the documentation is verbose in it's uselessness.
<mhall119> doctormon: what releases does your lens work on?
<doctormon> Precise only, it won't work on anything less.
<mhall119> cool
<doctormon> So to get back to my point, I'm going to do the developers search before I do more work on the bug problem.
<doctormon> Because all services support searching for people.
<mhall119> yeah, Singlet is going to be Precise-only unless someone else takes up the 0.1 branch
<doctormon> I actually had to duplicate some of your code, I have dynamic categories and multiple scopes.
<doctormon> So I have some ideas on API improvements if you're interested.
<mhall119> doctormon: once singlet is in Universe, I'll help you get it packaged and we'll send it through the ARB process
<mhall119> and get it into Software Center
<mhall119> yeah, definitely interested in API improvements
<doctormon> Well groundcontrol is in universe already, so going from 1.6.2 to 2.1 will be a debian job I think.
<doctormon> We'll obviously make sure it creates multiple debs for the lens/unity support and the core.
<mhall119> oh, cool
<mhall119> yeah, you'll need your lens binary to Depend on python-unity-singlet
<doctormon> Yes :-) thanks for your help and advice getting the bulk of the work prepared.
<mhall119> happy to help
<mhall119> I'm glad to know Singlet worked well for you
<mhall119> and definitely let me know your thoughts on API changes
<mhall119> or send me an MP, that'll work too ;)
<mhall119> I want to make Singlet is complete as possible before the repos freeze
<doctormon> Send you a Member of P aliment or Military Police?
<doctormon> mhall119: One thing I notice is that it doesn't end the previous searches, so if I take too long to type things in, it'll display results for each search.
<doctormon> say I search for doctormo and pause at doc, now I get results for doctormo and doc
<mhall119> doctormon: as a US civilian, neither would be able to do anything, so a Merge Proposal might be better
<doctormon> Ah that's an MRQ Merge Request.
<mhall119> doctormon: yeah, they introduce a Cancellable object in Unity 5, but it doesn't seem to do anything
<mhall119> Singlet checks if Cancellable.is_cancelled()
<doctormon> Or just 'patch' to layman. lol
<mhall119> but I've never seen it be True
<doctormon> I'm going to track my searchers and break them when I get a new search in.
<mhall119> doctormon: that's sometehing that should be working in Singlet, I'll need to talk to one of the unity guys to figure out what I'm doing wrong
<doctormon> Don't worry it might not be, I can't see any entry points for the default Lens to cancel it and I certainly haven't been able to hook up my break code to anything.
<dholbach> dpm, yes, it looks alright
<doctormon> mhall119: Ah no wait, it should cancel... it's hooked up to finish() when it calls the complete signal.
<doctormon> My guess is that it's not calling complete when the search is refreshed.
<mhall119> so SingleScopeLens doesn't get the Cancellable object
<mhall119> but if you used the base Scope class you wouold
<doctormon> I'm not using SingleScopeLens, I'm using Lens directly.
<mhall119> and Scope?
<doctormon> I'm using Unity.Scope
<mhall119> oh...
<mhall119> so you're having to connect to all the dbus signals yourself?
<doctormon> Well yeah, isn't that how it works? Your example in the SingleScopeLens works that way.
<mhall119> SingleScopeLens isn't an example, it's meant to be sub-classed
<doctormon> mhall119: Everything is an example; if not then shouldn't SingleScopeLens be using singlet.scope.base.Scope instead?
<mhall119> it was written before Scope
<mhall119> doctormon: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/onehundredscopes/dictionary/view/head:/dictionary-lens is an example of how to use SingleScopeLens
<doctormon> mhall119: Yeah and I have a multi scope dynamic category Lens. the dictionary-lens example was insufficient.
<doctormon> I'm moving it over to use singlet Scopes now...
<mhall119> ok, then the community lens and locoteams scope are good examples for you
<doctormon> :-) thanks mhall119
<mhall119> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/onehundredscopes/unity-community-lens/view/head:/community-lens
<mhall119> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/onehundredscopes/unity-planetubuntu-scope/view/head:/planetubuntu-scope
<mhall119> the planetubuntu scope is simpler than the locoteams scope, so probably better as an example
<dholbach> huats, monsieur?
<huats> ready dholbach ?
<dholbach> yes :)
<dholbach> huats, hangout started
<huats> dholbach: are you around ?
<huats> dholbach: I have lost you
<huats> :(
<dholbach> huats, desolé - je pense que mon router est en train de mourir
<huats> dholbach: I have started another hangout
<huats> oh :(
<dholbach> huats, now I lost you :)
<dholbach> huats, so yes - I think we should have a look and see how we add the dates and stuff at some stage :)
<akgraner> anyone know the correct way to always write upsteam? is it Upstream or upstream in a sentence?
<cjohnston> I would think your use would be a noun
<cjohnston> and proper
<mhall119> I'd say non-proper
<mhall119> I'm not sure it makes much difference either way
 * cjohnston says mhall119 should do it
<mhall119> to me, 'upstream' is like 'partners', it's not capitalized
<cjohnston> duno
<huats> dholbach: sorry
<huats> I think my laptop battery is a friend of your router...
<dholbach> huats, so yes - I think we should have a look and see how we add the dates and stuff at some stage :)
<huats> dholbach: it is needed to know if we need to email again
<huats> or to have some information
<huats> (and especially when there a many people involved in the team)
<dholbach> huats, I'd say if somebody assigns a person to themselves, they should look after it and make sure that everything gets sorted out and then mark it green when it's done
<dholbach> but having some date information would be good too
<huats> ok
<dholbach> let's discuss it once we have a team :)
<dholbach> sorry, I mean: a bigger team :)
<huats> :)
<huats> sure :)
<huats> I think I am big enough :)
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> wow, unity now does alt-tab-just-for-stuff-on-your-workspace
<dholbach> NICE
<popey> yeah ☺
<dholbach> where's the champagne?
<cjohnston> maybe after connect ill upgrade my laptop to precise
<james_w> dholbach, nice job on developer week
<james_w> I liked the changes this time too
<dholbach> james_w, and I liked your session - nice job! :)
<jcastro> dholbach: I know that was like the biggest thing for me, the alt-tab
<cprofitt> yes, nice job dholbach. I got to see a few sesions and they went well
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone for giving your sessions
<dholbach> I'll send you all a mail afterwards still
<dholbach> it's on my list :)
<dholbach> big big hugs :)
<dholbach> hey jono
<mhall119> hey jono
<jcastro> we have a call like in 2 minutes?
<jono> hey chaps
<jono> yup
<mhall119> I was just about to ask
<jono> cprofitt, can you join it as we discussed?
<jcastro> IRC or G+? :)
<jono> G+
<balloons> hey cprofitt.. thanks for doing your session yesterday :-) you got to be the big finish.
<jono> creating it now
<jono> balloons, we cant see or hear you
<mhall119> balloons: you there?
<dpm> jono, dholbach, jcastro, I'll be there in a minute, for some reason I'm being asked to reinstall the driver
<dpm> and mhall119 ^
<dpm> err plugin, not driver
<jono> bkerensa, want to join our hangout now to discuss the Ubuntu Global Jam?
<jono> pleia2, would you like to join?
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro weird, I can't get back in
<dholbach> jono, inviting you
<technoviking> morning all
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha technoviking
<cprofitt> jono: just got off a srvc call
<cprofitt> is this still going?
<jono> cprofitt, should I invite you?
<jono> invite sent
<cprofitt> sure, but I may get pulled away
<jono> cprofitt, invite sent
<bkerensa> jono: has the hangout long expired?
<bkerensa> ;p
<jono> bkerensa, about to wrap
<pleia2> jono: thanks anyway, just woke up :)
<cjohnston> pleia2: email went out
<bkerensa> pleia2: I think my mic is tango down now
<pleia2> cjohnston: great, thanks :)
<bkerensa> mhall119: What was date I'm going to put it in my Calendar so I can start ramping stuff up on my end
<balloons> jcastro, I was just going to create a trello board!.. rofl, you beat me to it
<mhall119> bkerensa: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/
<bkerensa> thanks
<mhall119> np
<cprofitt> sorry for getting called away and only making part of the call
<cprofitt> always a bit of a gamble if I will be free at work
<balloons> cprofitt, thanks for joining.. it's nice to have gotten you for the time we did :-)
<balloons> and you had a great idea
<jono> mhall119, mockups sent
<bkerensa> jono: Really glad this doesn't fall on a holiday again :) now I can try and get Brian Murray to attend
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> jono: Really glad this doesn't fall on a holiday again :) now I can try and get Brian Murray to attend
<mhall119> jono: that was fast
<jono> :-)
<jono> mhall119, :-)
<jono> this is urgent :-)
<mhall119> jono: can you join #ubuntu-arb for me?  Trying to work out how to get scope packages through the ARB process
<dholbach> alright my good friends
<dholbach> I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone
<dholbach> HUGS
<bkerensa> dholbach: gnight
<dholbach> bye bkerensa :)
<bkerensa> jono: Is there any way to know if someone is still working for Canonical? I'm getting bounced e-mails
<jono> bkerensa, who from?
<bkerensa> jono: Allison Randal
<balloons> bkerensa, she's no longer @ canonical
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> I think I have her personal e-mail
<mhall119> bkerensa: she has some listed on https://launchpad.net/~allison too
<balloons> mhall119, bkerensa launchpad is a good way to tell actually
<bkerensa> Yeah I just noticed she changed her e-mail on our ML from Canonical to something else so I'm pinging her there
<balloons> member or the canonical team.. or not
<jono> bkerensa, she is leaving
<jono> in fact, she has left
<bkerensa> kk
<jcastro> jono: I found our song for UDS.
<snap-l> Aw, isn't that sweet
<jcastro> but I think only you and I will like it. Just like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiJQRbQ_8mo&feature=related
<jcastro> ok so I can't really play that but this is epic.
<jcastro> that is all.
<snap-l> jcastro: Where are you two registered? :)
<snap-l> And will it be a civil ceremony?
<jcastro> heh
<balloons> a quick trip to vegas?
<snap-l> You need a drummer that can keep up. :)
<snap-l> (cough)
<balloons> jono, that youtube video sound fine.. after 2 mins of it I realized it wasn't the intro anymore, so I found the "full" version.. haha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3ONXlI2k0k
<jcastro> that song is so underrated
<jcastro> it's like the best one on the record
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> too bad there are 6 of us, we could have been the 5 Magics
<jcastro> we need a new nickname
<jcastro> I don't think Daniel will go for Numbers of the Beast. >_>
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> the name will come naturally I'm sure
<bkerensa> heh
<snap-l> jcastro: I think you guys should tackle something easy
<snap-l> Like King Crimson. ;)
<snap-l> Red for instance. ;)
<snap-l> Or VROOOM
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> 20+ people for our Ubuntu Hour now
<jcastro> !!
<jcastro> is that happening now?
<bkerensa> if it grows much larger I dont think we will fit the restaurant
<bkerensa> tonight
<balloons> wow.. go go bkerensa1
<popey> aquarius: i think jorge and technoviking know about teh forums stuff
<aquarius> who do I talk to about having the Ubuntu One icon on http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11661766&postcount=33 updated to be the modern U1 logo? :)
<aquarius> (sorry if I disappear; am having big network problems with virgin media)
<cjohnston> pleia2: im  marking myself +5 after that email.. im not sure that they have LP accounts
<pleia2> cjohnston: ok, thanks :)
<jussi> hey all, did anything come of the donate from SW center discussion we had at UDS 1 or 2 back?
<jcastro> ok outta here for the weekend
<jcastro> see you all on the flip side
<jcastro> jono: good luck tonight, take some pics!
<balloons> flip side jcastro !
<bodhizazen> 'lo cprofitt
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-04
<popey> AlanBell: you were looking for short URLs the other day http://two.vg/
<czajkowski> Joeb454: can you help aquarius with 19:47 < aquarius> who do I talk to about having the Ubuntu One icon on  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11661766&postcount=33  updated to be the modern U1 logo? :)
<czajkowski> please
<aquarius> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> akgraner: np
<czajkowski> aquarius: np
<czajkowski> technoviking: or you if you can help^^^
<popey> file an RT ☺
<aquarius> popey, man, that can't possibly be it
<popey> IS run the infrastructure under the forums
<popey> thats just an image in a folder, I'm sure they can help
<duanedesign> popey: get your computer?
<popey> yup duanedesign :D
<duanedesign> :)
<aquarius> popey, but that's the way *to* do it? It's not a forum configuration option?
<popey> no idea, but filing an RT isnt a bad way to get it done
<duanedesign> i had to order a replacement key for mine. I somehow managed to order a key for the T510 instead of 520...not the same. Close, but unfortunately close doeas not cut it in this scenario
<popey> ☹
<czajkowski> oh you're kidding me
<czajkowski> at fosdem people having open networks
<czajkowski> you can see files on their laptops
<czajkowski> not going via https
<duanedesign> popey: just grumbling about my issues trying to order a replacement key for my lenovo laptop
<czajkowski> lots of firesheeping happening
 * popey bets it's jon doing the firesheeping
<czajkowski> andjames
<czajkowski> I do have a bit of an evil bf :/
 * popey is unsurprised
<czajkowski> but if folks are stupid enough to come to a larger event like this and do stuff ...
<czajkowski> numbers do seem down from last years 5K people
<czajkowski> could be the snow, it's hampered transport getting here
<popey> ah the usual excuse
<popey> 'well if you're stupid enough to leave your door unlocked, you should expect me to walk into your house and fiddle with your stuff'
<czajkowski> indeed
 * cjohnston has had a productive morning
 * popey tickles cjohnston 
<cjohnston> uh oh
 * cjohnston runs
<pleia2> cjohnston: I get to see you tomorrow \o/
<pleia2> we made sure the weather is nice for you guys
<cjohnston> what should I expext for weather?
<pleia2> sunny, 50-60s
<pleia2> it's pretty much always like this
<cjohnston> sounds good
<cjohnston> still haven't started packing
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> Im wondering how much tsa is going to hate me carrying a board and a bunch of.cables and my lappy on board the plane
<pleia2> I always carry a ton of that kind of stuff in my carryon
<cjohnston> good
<czajkowski> 5K attendees and over 430+talsk = FOSDEM LOVE IT
<akgraner> cjohnston, I have a suitcase full of boards cables and 3 laptops - it
<akgraner> it's always fun! :-)
<cjohnston> akgraner:  sounds like your bringing me presents
<akgraner> cjohnston, um no
<cjohnston> :(
<akgraner> I need extra machines for video rendering
<akgraner> we are going to record and push the videos out the same day
<cjohnston> gotcha
<akgraner> sadly I have to admit I am bringing my mac air though
<akgraner> I had a battery cell explode in it - got that changes out  - so I can do video so much easier on the mac
<akgraner> if only something anything in Linux were that easy
<cjohnston> gotcha
<akgraner> it's been almost 4 years since I even used my mac lets hope I remember how
<cjohnston> novacut doing the stuff or are you
<akgraner> I had a ton of stuff to update - it was funny
<akgraner> novacut will be there and recording
<akgraner> filming
<akgraner> I'm just helping brand the videos and stuff
<cjohnston> gotcha
<akgraner> I can't wait for dmedia to go into beta  - I'm dieing to try it out
<akgraner> collaborative video editing but on Ubuntu
<akgraner> woo hoo
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> what time do you arrive tomorrow
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-05
 * bkerensa waves
<alourie> good morning
<czajkowski> Daviey: any issues with your flight today ?
<cjohnston> mornin
<cjohnston> tsa sucks
<AlanBell> jcastro: seen the sliders in ccsm are all gone now?
<Pendulum> cjohnston: what'd they do this time?
<cjohnston> just being a pita
<mhall119> AlanBell: \o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-28
<cjohnston> bkerensa: bug #1098080 already has a patch, why did you mark yourself as the assignee?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1098080 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "Testdrive gets stuck on "configuring Virtual Machine" if Virtualbox 4.2 is installed" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098080
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> morning
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hi dholbach, morning
<dholbach> dpm, I subscribed you on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/+bug/1106351 - I'm not quite sure how to resolve it
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1106351 in Ubuntu Packaging Guide "Not automatically deployed to developer.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> dholbach, commented. Since the move to the new d.u.c server on the announcement of the mobile story we've had a few such weird issues. It wouldn't surprise me that this is also caused by that.
<dpm> I'd suggest asking on #is
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> thanks
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, last session sorted out
<cjohnston> mornin
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: glad to hear we're done, anything else I can help with?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, no, I think we should be all set
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, I'll write something up for OMG now
<JoseeAntonioR> great then
<dholbach> and then maybe a short reminder on the fridge which I'll share on the ubuntu/ubuntudev social media accounts
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, did we decide what we were going to do about the hangout sessions?
<JoseeAntonioR> erm nope, but I was thinking about starting them 3-5 mins before, and then the instructor that's before tells them that the next session is at ubuntuonair.com
<JoseeAntonioR> then, when they pop in, it'll be all running
<JoseeAntonioR> there'll be an [OnAir] tag for those sessions in the topic
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> we're all covered then :)
<JoseeAntonioR> great!
<JoseeAntonioR> now, JoseeAntonioR gets ready to go to school... in vacations.
<dholbach> oh?
<elfy> dholbach: announcement seems to be working fine - just over 1000 views
<dholbach> yeehaw
<dholbach> thanks a lot elfy
<JoseeAntonioR> yay!
<elfy> welcome :)
<smartboyhw> Hey elfy haven't seen you for a while, how are ya?
<elfy> ok thanks
<smartboyhw> dholbach, the sad thing is that UDW is my sleeping time;(
<dholbach> smartboyhw, I know :-/
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: ah, remember to send a reminder to read classbot's instructions
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, I sent it in a first mail already
<JoseeAntonioR> let's hope they've read them :)
 * JoseeAntonioR is off, getting late now
<smartboyhw> dholbach, one thing I don't understand (probably you know more): When is balloons' on time?
<dholbach> smartboyhw, he lives in Florida - or do you mean when his session is going to be? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, first one:P
<smartboyhw> dholbach, I do know when his session is (and sadly Autopilot is just too complicated for me---like manual testcases more:P)
<dholbach> ok :)
<jono_> dpm, good to go in a few mins?
<dpm> jono_, yep!
<jono_> dpm, cool, just need to reboot
<dpm> ok!
<jono_> just waiting for my updates to finish installing
<jcastro> jono_: snap-l: turntable.fm has a decent "hater free metal" room now, it's basically what you need on Monday
<jcastro> this 5 finger death punch stuff is pretty decent
<jono_> jcastro, nice!
<jono_> brb
<jono_> dpm, invite sent
<mhall119> daker: what was the RT for updating loco.u.c, and have you heard anything back on it?
<daker> mhall119: no
<daker> mhall119: PM
<snap-l> jcastro: yeah, but it runs like a dog over work bandwidth
<snap-l> jcastro: 5 Finger Death Punch reminds me of army metal, or bro-metal
<snap-l> The kind of "hoo-yah, kick ass and punch in heads" metal that some morning need.
<vibhav> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> vibhav: I'm on a call, leave me a pm or an email and I'll respond as soon as I can, thanks!
<vibhav> okay
<jono_> dholbach, all set?
<czajkowski> vibhav: more context for pings helps people to be able to help you in case it's something else anyone can help with .
<dholbach> jono_, yep!
<jono_> dholbach, invite sent
<vibhav> czajkowski: Thanks, will remeber that :)
<vibhav> remember*
<czajkowski> :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you all tomorrow! :)
<chilicuil> hi, good day, pad http://pad.ubuntu.com is not working for me, it just says it's loading the pad I'm looking for, http://pad.ubuntu.com/YQBBP9BwF2, where can I report it?
<popey> works for me chilicuil
<popey> that pad is blank by the way
<popey> and I can see your name in the pad
<chilicuil> yep, it's empty, I pretend to use it to acommodate some loco work, is that ok?, so.., then It must be my browser, I'll try with another
<popey> yeah, should be fine, i dont think there's any guarantee of uptime tho
<chilicuil> yep, it was my browser.., I'll open a bug in firefox nighty.., well, hopefully it will be more reliable than pad.ubuntu-uk.org
<popey> that one was shutdown
<chilicuil> wow, I thought it was temporal.., x_x
<pleia2> jono_: I continue to get questions about when UDS will be, I realize you didn't actually say *which* monday you'd be blogging about it, but soon would be helpful :)
<cjohnston> UDS will be... wait for it... wait... sometime in 2013 ;-)
<pleia2> cjohnston: yeah, people are needing to schedule time off :\
<cjohnston> I know.. I'm just giving you a hard time.. ;-)
<pleia2> it's already too late for a couple people I know, but lots could benefit
<cjohnston> Yup... I have the same issue
<mhall119> pleia2: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-s/ it starts 2013-05-06 and ends 2013-05-09
<pleia2> someone should update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SReleaseSchedule :)
<pleia2> mhall119: thanks!
<pleia2> (it does say draft and all, but that's what some people were starting to base UDS travels around)
<mhall119> pleia2: updated
<pleia2> thanks again :)
<pleia2> I'll still be on the other side of the world, but this is very helpful to people asking me
<mhall119> pleia2: looks like http://uds.ubuntu.com/ has been updated with the dates now too
<pleia2> ah great!
<mhall119> jono_: ^^
<jono_> pleia2, sorry was doing an interview call
<jono_> press, not job :-)
<jono_> the dates are confirmed
<jono_> sponsorship was going to open today but we have needed to delay it a week
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, ping?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: pong
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, hey
<jono_> so I know I need to confirm my Q+A tim
<jono_> time
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, are all the UDW sessions on Ubuntu On Air?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> one sec
<jono_> ok
<jono_> I would like to do it when it conflicts with a UDW session
<jono_> I am not going to be able to do Fri or today
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, is my usual slot going to work?
<JoseeAntonioR> it does conflict with the last session on wed, but we can still do it
<JoseeAntonioR> yes, your usual slot work
<JoseeAntonioR> s
<jono_> awesome, thanks JoseeAntonioR :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> no problem
<JoseeAntonioR> so wed at 11 pacific time we'll be live
<jono_> jcastro, all set?
<jcastro> yep
<jono_> jcastro, inv sent
<chilicuil> bkerensa: ping
<bkerensa> chilicuil: yes?
<chilicuil> bkerensa: hi, good morning, I've seen you've published before in http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/ and I'd like to know if you could be able to make some noise there for the Ubuntu Loco Games initiative, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocoGames/
<jono_> balloons, hey
<jono_> balloons, ready?
<balloons> hey, yeppers
<jono_> balloons, invite sent
<bkerensa> pleia2: So I am mentoring Western Oregon University Grad Students on Ubuntu Dev again this year... If we have women in the class again do you know any Ubuntu Women who might be interested in answering questions about the project if they arise? :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: best bet is to email the list (most of us are super busy, so I'm really not sure)
<bkerensa> pleia2: kk
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-29
<mhall119> AlanBell: I love that the guy on G+ was trying to name-drop on you by saying he's spoken to Canonical employees
<daker> mhall119: talking about me ?
 * snap-l catches Canonical Employees and forces them to tell me where the pot of gold is at the end of the rainbow.
<mhall119> daker: no, another thread
<daker> ah ok
<mhall119> snap-l: the pot of gold is in the bzr, of course
<snap-l> mhall119: No wonder nobody can find it. ;)
<mhall119> ouch :(
<AlanBell> mhall119: yeah, it annoys me that people are critical whilst unneccessarily wrong :)
<mhall119> AlanBell: I'm just amused that talking to a Canonical employee is somehow a significant accomplishment
<snap-l> If you talk to 5, you unlock a badge.
<mhall119> sweet, I only have 2 more to go!
<IdleOne> mhall119: you can't count yourself
<IdleOne> :P
<imbrandon> bkerensa: "but look at the full report even +Brandon Holtsclaw made the list." , Gee thanks! /sarcasim :) lol j/k
<mhall119> IdleOne: darn
<bkerensa> imbrandon: ;)
<jcastro> jono: around?
<imbrandon> mhall119, snap-l: sounds like a new fun ( & sarcastic ) group of ubuntu-accomplishments
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston, mhall119: summit is not asking for the name in the sponsorship form
<JoseeAntonioR> known bug?
<jono> jcastro, hey
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> balloons, at some stage we should talk about automated testing hackfest planning
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: everything ready to get UDS rolling?
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, UDW
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, yes afaics :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<jono> dpm, setting it up
<jono> dpm, actually, I put the hangout in the invite
<dpm> jono, ok
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, congrats! nice session
<dholbach> thanks SergioMeneses
<jono> dpm, did you see it?
<dpm> jono, hm, weird, I don't have any invites
<jono> dpm, click the link the G+ calendar invite
<bkerensa> morning jono dholbach JoseeAntonioR  dpm jcastro
<dholbach> in a session
<jono> hi bkerensa
<dpm> hello bkerensa
<bkerensa> jono: So you know the place you had the CLS party two years ago closed but the bar is still there from last year.... What about having the CLS party at a local startup with kegs sponsored?
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> bkerensa, you mean Spirit Of 77?
<jono> I think we will just do the Fri night thing at the double-tree
<jono> and then the Sat night event will be in a bar
<bkerensa> oh ok
<bkerensa> jono: nah spirit is there still
<bkerensa> jono: the startup I had in mind was Urban Airship in the pearl
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> they have a huge space
<bkerensa> but the double tree is nice too :) they have a fireplace and good cider
<jono> bkerensa, we can definitely evaluate options
<jono> I am about to kick into CLS planning
<mhall119> jono: I still need to re-schedule our call today
<jono> mhall119, just let me know
<mhall119> I can go now, in an hour, or an hour after the scheduled time
<jono> mhall119, I am a bit busy now
<jono> will get back to you
<mhall119> ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, around?
<SergioMeneses> btw morning guys!
<jono> mhall119, can you flesh out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide for us - this is the dev guide topics we mentioned we need on the call
<jono> others are welcome to help too :-)
<mhall119> jono: sure
<jono> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> jono: is there a deadline you need it done by?
<jono> mhall119, just ASAP
<jono> mhall119, next day or so should be fine
<mhall119> ok
<jono> thanks, pal
<mhall119> np
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: I am around, yes
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: and nope, I don't know what you're looking for
<JoseeAntonioR> and hi, bkerensa :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hey hey  what are you talking about?
<dholbach> all right - have got to get to the dinner preparations - see you all tomorrow - big hugs!
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, bye
<dholbach> bye :)
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: you talked about some docs in #ubuntu-pe
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<bkerensa> jono: is their a process for getting someone from Canonical to come talk at a event?
<czajkowski> bkerensa: most people have mailed in directly
<czajkowski> and it's passed to the relevant dept
<bkerensa> czajkowski: it would be someone from Jono's team ;)
<czajkowski> ok
 * mhall119 not it
<czajkowski> lol
<bkerensa> mhall119: you are who I wanted to come
<bkerensa> :)
<mhall119> :P
<bkerensa> mhall119: you would have a fellow canonical employee speaking already ;)
<jono> bkerensa, what do youneed?
<mhall119> isn't one enough?  How many of us do you need?
 * mhall119 thinks bkerensa is just being greedy
<bkerensa> jono: hoping to have someone talk about Ubuntu Mobile at Open Source Leadership Summit in June
<jono> bkerensa, where?
<jono> bkerensa, what event is this?
<bkerensa> jono: Portland, OR of course
<bkerensa> jono: a Open Source conference
<jono> bkerensa, when in June?
<bkerensa> sans expo hall
<bkerensa> June 22nd
<bkerensa> all day event
<jono> bkerensa, first day of OSCON?
<bkerensa> so its the weekend right after Open Source Bridge :)
<jono> on the Mon?
<bkerensa> jono: OSCON is July
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Saturday June 22nd
<jono> oh
<jono> the month before
<jono> aha
<bkerensa> yeah
<jono> I should know that
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> yes
<jono> lol
<jono> bkerensa, so how big is the event?
<jono> how many peeps?
<jono> I might be able to do it
<bkerensa> I hope to have 50-100 attendees
<jono> is this a first time event?
<bkerensa> its a free event but my lineup of speakers already is top notch
<bkerensa> yes
<jono> ok, drop me an email with a summary
<bkerensa> kk
<jono> and I will see what I can do
<jono> I am not gonna fly the guys out
<jono> but I might be able to do it as I am much closer
<bkerensa> jono: ok then you could just stay the whole summer ;)
<jono> bkerensa, yeah, my wife would *love* that
<jono> lol
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> jono: with the amount of time you spend in Portland... I'm surprised you don't own a home here
<bkerensa> jono: ApacheCon is this summer too in PDX
<jono> bkerensa, heh
<jono> bkerensa, "this city was built on donut holes"
<bkerensa> LOL
<cjohnston> jono: did you see Gangam Style, metal edition?
<jono> cjohnston, which one?
<cjohnston> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151421110081551
<jono> ooh new one
<jono> cjohnston, I prefer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsJY-D8FSdc :-)
<cjohnston> nice
<jono> mhall119, quick call?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> jono: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/22419d72771bed9a9da7e4df7bfba4a22de93645?authuser=0&hl=en
<mhall119> huh, my camera isn't working...
<mhall119> that's better
<mhall119> ready when you are jono
<jono> mhall119, wll be two mins
<jono> changing Jack
<mhall119> heh, take your time
<mhall119> not something you want to rush and do only half-way :)
<MrChrisDruif> Lol
<mhall119> 2/w 20
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-30
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: just wanted to know if you'll be using ubuntu on air for your sessions
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hey JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> how's everything?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, good good - how about you?
<czajkowski> dholbach: dpm if someone wants to do phone app dev where do I point them to ?
<dholbach> czajkowski, http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> turns out my old uni is starting a course on mobile app development
<popey> nice!
<czajkowski> yeah
<czajkowski> just seeing if we can help in any way
<czajkowski> maybe a guest speaker to the students
 * popey points at aquarius 
 * aquarius is pointed at
<popey>            ,,,,,
<popey>           _|||||_
<popey>          {~*~*~*~}
<popey>        __{*~*~*~*}__
<popey>       `-------------`
<popey> Happy Birthday aquarius!
<dholbach> :)
<popey> you share a birthday with Prince Hashem bin Al Abdullah II of Jordan and Prince Felipe of Spain!
<popey> Get you!
<popey> blimey, and King Abdullah II of Jordan
<popey> those guys didn't show up in my facebook birthday list though so I won't be sending them an ASCII birthday cake.
<dpm> czajkowski, sorry, I was on a call, yeah, http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ is the place to go as dholbach pointed out (thanks!)
<czajkowski> cheers:)
<dholbach> balloons, can you add some autopilot stuff to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting/Hackfest? I'm all set with autopkgtest bits
<dholbach> balloons, I guess we can use https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-January/036401.html as a basis
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, thanks a lot for linking the logs
<dholbach> balloons, ready for your session later on? :)
<jcastro> aquarius: happy cake day!
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, around?
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: here I am
<dholbach> perfect
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, could you do me a favour and read out http://paste.ubuntu.com/1589774/ in #ubuntu-classroom before dpm starts in 10m? I need to rush out for a short while
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: no worries
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> aquarius: happy birthday! :)
<aquarius> thank you JoseeAntonioR :)
<jcastro> aquarius: any fun plans?
<aquarius> nope. Working :)
<mhall119> fun working?
<jcastro> "I shall celebrate my birthday by working on this API!"
<aquarius> surprisingly close to the truth :)
<aquarius> fun... that's one word for it, I suppose :)
<nigelb> Happy birthday aquarius!
<nigelb> aquarius: where in the UK do you live, again?
<aquarius> outside Birmingham
<nigelb> too far :P
 * nigelb is in Cambridge at the moment
<jono_> dpm, jcastro, mhall119, dholbach, balloons hangout is up, invite is in the cal invite
<jcastro> yikes, I totally forgot!
<jcastro> time to put pants on!
<balloons> :-p
<jono_> lol
<dholbach> haha
<dpm> put your t-shirts on as well, please
<balloons> rawr!
<balloons> where is it?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, hangouts are going to be on ubuntuonair right?
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: correct
<dholbach> sweet
<JoseeAntonioR> it's already linked to #ubuntu-classroom-chat instead
<dholbach> thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: classbot is being messy, ended coolbhavi's session abruptly
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, can somebody look into this?
<dholbach> do we have somebody from the irc team?
<JoseeAntonioR> I think nigelb or lyz
<nigelb> what's wrong?
<JoseeAntonioR> classbot just stopped working
<dholbach> #ubuntu-classroom / #ubuntu-classroom-chat - classbot just ended a session
<nigelb> gimme a sec. let me step out of this meeting.
<JoseeAntonioR> I can just moderate the channel and do the thing on-air, no need for classbot (I can pick questions manually)
<pleia2> what's the trouble with classbot?
<nigelb> ah, pleia2 is here :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, I need to go live, so I'll just go with it
<nigelb> pleia2: what's the IP for classbot? I don't seem to have the right one.
<dholbach> rrnwexec, got time? :)
<rrnwexec> yup. logging in now
<pleia2> nigelb: the one in -classroom seems fine, so I think I need to know which one is the problem
<JoseeAntonioR> looks like classbot's it's 10mins behind
<JoseeAntonioR> s/classbot's it's/classbot's
<pleia2> hm, let me check the calendar
<JoseeAntonioR> fixed now
<pleia2> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> he just got crazy
<pleia2> who fixed it?
<pleia2> (I'd like to know what happened at least)
<JoseeAntonioR> no idea, itself?
<pleia2> ok
<jono_> dholbach, can we go now?
<dholbach> jono_, still in the call with Randall
<jono_> dholbach, np
<dholbach> jono_, but we're almost done
<jono_> cool
<dholbach> jono_, we're done - can you set up a hangout - be there in a sec
<jono_> dholbach, it is in the meeting invite
<dholbach> ok, I'm there
<AlanBell> o/ jono_ I am all set for whenever
<jono_> AlanBell, cool
<dholbach> balloons, want to have a call about the hackfest?
<dholbach> balloons, just to go through it one last time or do you believe we are all set?
<balloons> dholbach, umm, I think we're set
<dholbach> perfect
<dholbach> then I can go and call it a day
<dholbach> yeeeehaw
 * dholbach hugs you all
 * balloons waves
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow :)
 * balloons hugs dholbach 
<balloons> enjoy!
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> thanks
<jcastro> jono_: aq is barely legible
<jcastro> there we go
<jcastro> that is much better
<jono_> AlanBell, you seem to have some background hum, might want to mute when not speaking
<technoviking> that is better, ugh...
<technoviking> jcastro: will try to help the forums folks ASAP
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> technoviking: it's really coming along
<jcastro> the templates are starting to look nice
<technoviking> cool
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: want me to link the video to ubuntuonair.com?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: ready for your UDW session?
<mhall119> yup
<jcastro> <-- lunch
<AlanBell> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2013/01/ubuntu-smart-scopes/
<AlanBell> thoughts comments and typos plz
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: did you define your session's time?
<balloons> working on it right now
<balloons> the trouble is, we can't do it live on friday
<balloons> timezone doesn't work
<balloons> is it possible for us to pre-record it?
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, sure
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: what we can do is, record it on air (doesn't matter if we've got audience or not), and then it'll get auto-uploaded to youtube
<JoseeAntonioR> we can do that now if you like
<balloons> ok, well, not now
<balloons> but it would be like hmm.. tomorrow sometime
<balloons> probably around this time
<balloons> I guess let's do that.. one sec I'll confirm a time
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
 * JoseeAntonioR would need to check too
<mhall119> AlanBell: ping
<AlanBell> hi mhall119
<mhall119> AlanBell: posting a comment to your blog
<mhall119> which might be getting hammered atm, since it's slow
<mhall119> but basically just clarifying that you can opt out of the feedback, but only in combination with opting out of the smart-scopes all together
<jcastro> you need a CDN son!
<AlanBell> hmm, that shouldn't be slow
<mhall119> the way you worded it, it could be read that opting-out is imposssible
<AlanBell> ah, OK
<AlanBell> I think I worded it more accurately further down
<AlanBell> but yeah, in the bullet point it needs a caveat
<mhall119> you did, but then people would have to read all the way down before ranting about it
<mhall119> I love that you told people to read the spec twice
<jcastro> read all the way down? Let's not get crazy
<AlanBell> dammit, what is up with that server
<mhall119> ah, your website just timed out with "Error establishing a database connection"
<AlanBell> normally it stands up to a slashdotting with no problem
<AlanBell> will give it a poke
<mhall119> AlanBell: you broke G+ too
<mhall119> "There was an error. Please try again later."
<AlanBell> ooh, the server is out of memory
<popey> #blamewordpress
<popey> or php
<popey> or apache
<popey> or all of them
 * AlanBell kills it with fire
<AlanBell> fixed now
<mhall119> apacphpress?
 * AlanBell updates the article for accuracy
<AlanBell> 57 views so far, that isn't much, certainly not enough to knock that server over, it had 885 article views today in total
<jcastro> popey: hey alan
<jcastro> alan, al, alan, alan, alan.
<AlanBell> ;)
<jcastro> so I've been running pure btrfs for about 3 weeks now
<jcastro> the dpkg speed thing isn't an issue anymore for me in raring with it's stock kernel
<popey> niiice
<popey> what dpkg speed thing?
<popey> has it been a problem previously?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> dpkg fsyncs a ton
<jcastro> so using btrfs as a root filesystem took like over an hour to install, etc.
<popey> hah
<popey> you did a clean install?
<jcastro> yeah I was rebuilding the machine anyway
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-31
<mhall119> jcastro: does Rackspace have something like S3?
<mhall119> nvm, found Cloud Files
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey dholbach! will you be having your devel hangout today?
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, just noticed the away msg, no worries then
<dholbach> dpm, do you have time for a call?
<dpm> dholbach, sure
<dholbach> cool
<AlanBell> aquarius: can you fix it so that smartscopes returns valid json please?
<AlanBell> it returns several lines, each of which is valid json, but the page as a whole isn't parseable
<AlanBell> oh, then again this would appear to be intentional chunking
<aquarius> AlanBell, oi, stop poking the unfinished API ;)
<aquarius> it's not done yet :)
<aquarius> AlanBell, well, you are welcome to poke it, but it's not done yet, and it might go away, etc, etc
<aquarius> AlanBell, also, as you have correctly divined, each line is valid json. Bear in mind that the response may arrive in parts with delays: we'll return stuff as soon as we get it, so the dash can display it as soon as it gets it. If the whole response was valid JSON, then you could not do that, because you have to wait until the whole response is in to parse it. Hence, the response is a sequence of valid-JSON
<aquarius>  chunks,.
<aquarius> JSON is not amenable to being streamingly parsed.
<aquarius> u1db uses the same approach: JSON chunks.
<AlanBell> thanks aquarius
<dholbach> aquarius, ready for later on? :)
<aquarius> dholbach, yep :)
<dholbach> awesome
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: hey, if you want more audience you can post it to the fridge, or give me a link and I'll work on it
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, ah, that'd be cool - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting/Hackfest is the page with all the details
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: is it fine if I get https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-January/036401.html ?
<JoseeAntonioR> or that's intended for another type of audience?
<dholbach> sure, or http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2013/01/automated-testing-hackfest-2/
<dholbach> any of the  two
 * dholbach rounds up UDW audience
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, mind MCing again? ;-)
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, no worries
 * JoseeAntonioR goes to the paste
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1589774/
<dholbach> it's "day 3" today, but that should be it :)
 * dholbach rushes out and takes the dog for a walk - brb
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks!
 * dholbach hugs JoseeAntonioR
<dholbach> thank YOU
 * JoseeAntonioR hugs dholbach back :)
<dholbach> you're doing a fantastic job
<JoseeAntonioR> you owe me a hug in May!
<dholbach> :-)
<jcastro> popey: hey
<jcastro> popey: tldr; I'm asking the forums moderators if they also want to moderate G+
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> aquarius: are you the same as sil on IRC?
<aquarius> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> aquarius: and are you giving a session in UDW in a while?
<aquarius> I'm up in 7 minutes, right?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: if you're around, can we get a !c in classbot, please?
<cjohnston> done
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: did that fix it?
<JoseeAntonioR> I hope so
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
<cjohnston> you hope so? there wasn't a problem?
<cjohnston> or did something in the calendar change
<JoseeAntonioR> yes, we had sil instead of aquarius, I changed it and you fetched it
<JoseeAntonioR> we can't see the result until the actual time
<aquarius> yeah, soz :)
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> just lookin for context
<JoseeAntonioR> and worked! :)
<cjohnston> cool
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> np :)
<dholbach> jcastro, did we pick a UGJ date?
<jcastro> I am not sure
<dholbach> I thought we said something about "around beta"
<dholbach> but it wasn't on our calendar
<dholbach> and I couldn't find it elsewhere
<dholbach> does anyone else know?
<jcastro> it's usually right around beta
<jcastro> the weekend after isn't it?
<dholbach> I don't know
<dholbach> balloons, when do you want a world of testers to be available in the beta timeframe? after beta freeze? after beta release?
<dholbach> beta 1? 2?
<dholbach> which weekend would be the best?
<balloons> hmm
 * balloons goes to look at schedule
<pleia2> balloons: when we discussed this earlier in the cycle, I proposed feb 22-24 based on testing things, but I changed my mind since that's the same weekend as SCaLE11x so I'll be out of town ;)
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<jcastro> pleia2: agreed
<pleia2> jcastro: will you be there?
<jcastro> and I have a full plate at scale so I wouldn't be able to like run an event on top of the other stuff
<jcastro> yeah
<balloons> what about right before feature freeze?
<pleia2> jcastro: doing a talk at ubucon?
<jcastro> at pgday on the friday
<pleia2> ah
<jcastro> but I can stop by ubucon
<pleia2> I'm doing a "cloud stuff on ubuntu" talk
<jcastro> I am doing some server UI testing too for the juju gui
<balloons> say the week of the 25th feb, or following week in march
<pleia2> will have to pick your brain closer to the day ;)
<balloons> 1 month from now essentially
<jcastro> oh cool, mine is only a lightning talk at pgday, maybe I can switch back and forth
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> balloons: it tends to be friday-sunday
<balloons> yes, lol.. so mar 1-3
<pleia2> sounds good to me
<balloons> it's just before feature freeze.. things should hopefully be ok.. there's always rushing
<dholbach> or pretty broken :)
<pleia2> last ugj was the day after beta1, so everyone saved up breaking things until that friday ;) I showed up at the jam with a pile of isos whose installer crashed on launch (it went into livecd though)
<pleia2> gave me a nice example of "this is a bug!"
<jcastro> yeah that was always a problem for me
<balloons> lol -- indeed
<jcastro> "I hope no one brought the ISO from 2 days ago, here's one from 1 hour ago."
<balloons> but after featurefreeze will be worse, trust me
<balloons> so it's first march weekend or the third march weekend immho
<jcastro> also
<jcastro> come to think about it
<jcastro> a modern "bug day" would be more about writing tests than manually sorting bugs, right?
<dholbach> we have an automated testing hackfest tomorrow
<dholbach> and will have another one this cycle
<dholbach> the earlier we get more test cases the better
<dholbach> but of course we wouldn't say no to new tests if they come around UGJ time :)
<jcastro> yeah I am just thinking outloud, why have manual bug days when you can have more testing hackfests?
<jcastro> but whatever, I am ok with any day, I'll either be SCaLEing or not, either way, I'll be working on ubuntu. :)
<dholbach> it depends on your skillset - not everybody can do stuff like http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html#the-actual-tests
<jcastro> pleia2: I am going to be doing usertesting of the juju gui if you have any sysadmin friends that want to check it out and go through the tests.
<balloons> indeed.. and manual tests do need to be run also :-)
<jcastro> it'll be like "deploy samba" and then you try to do that and then you tell me what you hate, and so on
<pleia2> jcastro: tomorrow?
<pleia2> or scale?
<jcastro> scale
<pleia2> cool
<jcastro> they're going to provide me with like working wireframes or something like that
<jcastro> with ideas on how to do foo, bar, baz
<jcastro> and I just need to get feedback from real people on what they like/hate/meh.
<snap-l> Quick q: who would I contact about some thoughts on deprecating the team reports?
<snap-l> at least the wiki team reports?
<snap-l> I've found our team reports are essentially copies of what we put into the loco directory
<snap-l> with a few added links for pictures and other text
<snap-l> (blog posts, mostly)
<jcastro> did someone say removing junk from the wiki?
<snap-l> I believe I did
<jcastro> jet me a mail and I'll bring it up with jono, he's on holiday for the rest of the week, so I can bring it up tuesdayish?
<snap-l> OK, I'll "jet" that. ;)
<jcastro> also, the new stereo is awesome
<jcastro> the extra 25 watts really makes a difference
<snap-l> jcastro: Very cool. I'll have to come over for an audition. ;)
<jcastro> per channel I mean
<snap-l> Right
<jcastro> yeah so like, it has this microphone that you put where you sit
<jcastro> and then they tell you "turn the knobs to this, then hit the button"
<czajkowski> snap-l: the loco council uses the team reports
<czajkowski> to review teams
<jcastro> and it just autotunes all the speakers and the sub
<czajkowski> so please do keep them
<czajkowski> and don't delete :)
<jcastro> no boomy bass either, it's all tight and awesome sounding
<snap-l> czajkowski: I'm not going to delete, but I find it's "one more thing" I have to remember.
<czajkowski> delegate :)
<snap-l> And frankly, it's not something I look forward to completing.
<snap-l> czajkowski: Tried that.
<jcastro> something worth doing, asking IS for the analytics data on the team report pages.
<jcastro> if it's lower than the amount of work being put into it, there's your answer.
<snap-l> czajkowski: If I could change the process to allow for the past events / meetings links to have the same weight as a team report, that would make me happy
<snap-l> Because as it stands, they're copy / paste.
<czajkowski> snap-l: bugs open about this already
<czajkowski> just not evenough developers to make it happen
<czajkowski> and no point in usuing analytics unfortunately as not every teams does it
<czajkowski> but it's the first thing loco council looks at tbh
<snap-l> This would be a great way to promote the directory, then.
<czajkowski> yup it wpould
<czajkowski> adn again a bug is open about it
<czajkowski> and people have looked for more developers to help out, can't just be daker always doing the work
<snap-l> What's the next action to help make it happen?
<czajkowski> a developer to work on the bug
<czajkowski> :)
<snap-l> What's the bug number?
<czajkowski> I dont know it off hand
<snap-l> I'll [redacted] look at PHP code if I can make it happen.
<czajkowski> if you search the LTP
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal
<daker> what ?
<snap-l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/605651 ?
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/605651
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 605651 in LoCo Team Portal "Merge in Loco Reports into loco.ubuntu.com" [High,Triaged]
<daker> ah i see
<czajkowski> daker: just saying you cant be the one to do all the development
<snap-l> I'm not sure how this bug relates to the wiki team reports
<czajkowski> anyways I need to work out why my wifi driver refuses to connect to this wifi router whe on this network and I need to kill it and restart the driver every single time
<snap-l> This looks more like data about the loco in the report, not about monthly activity.
<snap-l> ex. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MichiganTeam/TeamReports/
<dholbach> daker, is there a list of high priority things on the LTP right now? or what's going to happen next? :)
<dholbach> daker, we didn't talk about the LTP in a long time :)
<daker> dholbach: a new version on the way
<dholbach> daker, nice
<daker> daker: i am just waiting for IS
<dholbach> daker, is it https://launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+milestone/0.3.11?
<daker> yep
<dholbach> HOLY COW!
<daker> :)
<dholbach> you've been busy
<daker> dholbach: ya now LTP works with django 1.3
<daker> thanks to cjohnston
<cjohnston> dholbach: you may want to prod IS
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> we should probably all take turns in prodding ;-)
<daker> :)
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow my friends! :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-01
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, D!
<dholbach> hey JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> how's it going?
<dholbach> great thanks - how about you?
<JoseeAntonioR> pretty fine :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: hey, discussion for your hangout in a couple hours will take place in #ubuntu-on-air or #ubuntu-quality?
<dholbach> #ubuntu-quality - thanks a lot for thinking of it!
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries :)
<daker> hi
<dholbach> all right my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all next week!
<dholbach> big hugs
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> :)
<jcastro> <-- early lunching
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: hey, did dholbach manage to have the ubuntuonair session?
<JoseeAntonioR> sorry, part of my backlog is missiong
<JoseeAntonioR> missing*
<dpm> have a good weekend everyone, calling it a day now
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-02
<czajkowski> aloha
<toddy> aloha czajkowski
<czajkowski> e
<nigelb> jussi: heh, I'm with a bunch of fins!
<czajkowski> hmm seemingly RMS is in the building
<mhall119> czajkowski: give him an Ubuntu 12.10 CD please
<mhall119> maybe an Amazon gift card too
<czajkowski> JanC: got any Cd's left  :)
<popey> jcastro: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/mason/linux-btrfs.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/raid56-experimental
<popey> ☺
<popey> soon!
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> popey: I need to set up my 2nd array for backup
<jcastro> popey: hey what esata card did you put in your microserver?
<popey> the one that came with the edge10
<jcastro> does it work ootb with ubuntu? and with multiple disks?
<jcastro> actually I might just get another microserver
<popey> yes
<popey> hang fire
<popey> there's a new model coming
<jcastro> OHRLY
<jcastro> links and info pls!
<popey> nothing public
<jcastro> ack
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/n36l.html
<popey> thats what's in mine
<jcastro> I have an N40L
<jcastro> I won't live migrate to raid5 until I have a backup solution
<jcastro> I trust it will work
<jcastro> but I want to be safe.
<jcastro> popey: I still need to try a rollback with the apt-btrfs-snapshot
<jcastro> it's nice though
<jcastro> every apt operation is snapshotted
<jcastro> I didn't know intel had guys working on btrfs
<czajkowski> so cool watching al the Ubuntu laptops in confernces
<jcastro> <3
<czajkowski> lesslie hawthron is a brilliant speaker!
<popey> czajkowski: unity?
<bkerensa> czajkowski: she was talking about Redhat and FOSS in Edu I imagine?
<czajkowski> bkerensa: nope she wasnt
<czajkowski> nthing to do with rehat at all
<czajkowski> popey: many are
<czajkowski> alos tried out the firefox os
<czajkowski> very slow on gestures :/
<czajkowski> but nice bit of interest
<czajkowski> bkerensa: https://fosdem.org/2013/schedule/event/community_at_scale/
<czajkowski> https://fosdem.org/2013/schedule/event/assholes/  BEST TALK EVER
<czajkowski> also a great speaker he has about 4 talks this weekend
<czajkowski> http://www.slideshare.net/dberkholz/assholes-are-killing-your-project-oscon
<popey> czajkowski: heard that from others about firefox phone. its a low end device though isnt it?
<jcastro> they are targetting the low end
<jcastro> is what one of them told me
<jcastro> more like replacing symbian than going after android
<popey> yeah
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-03
<czajkowski> popey: jcastro yuup
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> morning
<czajkowski> sitting beside lornajane  here in the mozilla dev room
<czajkowski> por speaker is having awful trouble with their laptop and presentation that keeps going to sleep
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> wow 30 people havve signed up to HacknTalk :D
<czajkowski> https://jitsi.org/  loks intersting open source video conference s/w
<czajkowski> oh #fosdem is trending on twitter:)
<czajkowski> Ubuntu phone is mentioned in this talk :)
<popey> czajkowski: in the context of?
<daker> Voip i think
<czajkowski> popey: https://fosdem.org/2013/schedule/event/why_no_free_phone/
<czajkowski> You can follow the streaming for #UEFI SecureBoot talk at #FOSDEM http://t.co/7DWNuy4r
<pleia2> so, what's the difference between the Ubuntu AMI available directly from amazon in their wizard, and the one you find via http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/ ?
<pleia2> cloud-images certainly has more options in a bunch of locations, but comparing 12.04 64-bit to the same from cloud-images
<nigelb> pleia2: technically the one in cloud-images are the official ones from canonical, I think
<nigelb> there's also the amazon ones, which makes things nicely confusing.
<pleia2> nigelb: yeah, amazon has their own Ubuntu images alongside Suse, RedHat...
<pleia2> on those images they even say "with support available from Canonical"
<pleia2> with a link to ubuntu.com/cloud/solutions
<pleia2> so they sure *seem* blessed by canonical
<nigelb> aaaaah
<nigelb> That's not confusing at all.
<pleia2> they do only offer 11.10 and 12.04, so there is certainly a reason to go with the cloud-images ones if you want 12.10, it's just curious
<pleia2> suppose I could load them up and look at the differences, but that seems like a lot of work and wouldn't be particularly comprehensive :)
<nigelb> pleia2: or you could just someone in the cloud team.
<nigelb> *nag
<nigelb> Or bribe
<nigelb> I recommend Daviey.
<nigelb> ;)
<pleia2> thanks, will do :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: just ask in #server daviey won't be online
<czajkowski> we're all over at fosdem
<czajkowski> ubuntu-server
<pleia2> czajkowski: I don't need an answer immediately :)
<czajkowski> cool
<AskUbuntu> What happened to the Leadership Code of Conduct? | http://askubuntu.com/q/250991
<IdleOne> seems it was merged into the CoC 2.0
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> iirc daniel announced it somewhere
<AlanBell> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/11/19/coc-version-2-0-has-been-released/
<JoseeAntonioR> marcopollo_: around?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-27
<dholbach> good morning
<jcastro> Does anyone else have this problem where the datetime indicator never highlights the right day?
<dpm> jcastro, I do, it drives me nuts!
<popey> yeah, i filed a bug oh some time ago
<popey> there's loads of dupes
<dpm> just read the core apps progress report, nice work popey!
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/793450
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 793450 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Calendar doesn't show today's date until opened a second time today" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jcastro> does this look like the right bug to everyone?
<jcastro> it's marked fix released
<jcastro> but has comments that it's still happening
<jcastro> maybe it just needs to be reopened and put on the right radar
<jcastro> dpm, popey: I was able to convince seb128 to put it on their radar for 14.04!
 * dpm hugs jcastro
<philipballew> jono_, quick pm?
<jono_> philipballew, sure
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-28
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Greetings from the London office!
<dholbach> hey popey
<dpm> hi popey
<popey> the office is suddently very busy with lots of people
<elfy> crawl under the desk?
<jussi> and shoot your neuf gun at them...
<jussi> start a neuf war :D
<elfy> #plan
<jussi> except I cant spell nerf  :P
<elfy> the thought was there :p
<jose> jono: hey, you're holding your Q&A in ~20, right?
<jono> jose, yep
<samertm> jono: I enjoyed the Q&A
<jono> thanks samertm
<samertm> Learned a lot, I'm now totally bought into the idea of convergence :P
<samertm> jose: Jono says that you're one of the people to get in touch with regarding merch and promoting Ubuntu. I'm the President of the George Mason University Linux User Group and we have a number of Ubuntu geeks in our membership.
<samertm> We can test drive the Ubuntu Advocacy Kit, and we can put any merch you send us to good use
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-29
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> off to the vet, bbiab
<popey> ooh, reminds me I need to call the vet too
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you guys tomorrow!
<jcastro> jono, mhall119: can you guys RT my G+ post on Juju?
<jcastro> and my RT I mean reshare or whatever google calls it
<jcastro> ALSO, check out our SHINY NEW UI.
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-30
<mhall119> czajkowski: ping about MongoDB
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> mhall119: morning
<czajkowski> mhall119: best to email me today as getting ready for FOSDEM and EMEA kick off so not on irc much
<jose> jono: I assume you won't be able to join next week due to sprint/
<jose> ?
<jono> jose, indeed
<jono> apologies
<jose> no worries
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-31
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach moves over to the office, brb
<popey> jose: ping! I need to setup a hangout on air.. what do I do?
<dholbach> all right - weekend! .-D
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> see you!
<jono_> pleia2, hey
<jono_> btw, trying to coordinate getting a Linux Format sent to you
<pleia2> jono_: yo
<pleia2> yay, thank you :)
<jono_> there has been some flux there, so they are a little slow in replying
<jono_> I don't even get magazines :-)
<jono_> and I write for them
<jono_> :-)
<pleia2> hah
<jono_> thanks again for the contribution
<jono_> it will go on the web freely in a few months too
<pleia2> was happy to help
<jono_> so we can share it more widely
<pleia2> I put paper copies in my trove of awesome
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-26
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> morning!
<nigelb> Morning popey :)
<dholbach> dpm, we on in 1h, right?
<dpm> hey morning dholbach, yes
<dholbach> hey hey - great
<dholbach> I'll set up the event
<dpm> cool, thanks
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-27
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> brb, relocating to the office
<dholbach> popey, dpm: are you going to take care of the Q&A today?
<dpm> dholbach, sure
<dholbach> cool, in that case I can safely go back to more html5 goodness :)
<dpm> popey, do you want to announce on the +Ubuntu account and I do FB? Or the other way around, I don't mind
<popey> am on a hangout ...
<dpm> ok, done
<dpm> popey, all set for the team Q&A?
<dpm> popey, can you start spreading the word?
<popey> yo.
<popey> Hm, I dont have access to the FB account.. :(
<dpm> np, I'll do it and add you
<popey> ta
<popey> have never had access
<popey> can you invite me to the hangout too :)
<dpm> yeah, once I can figure out how I lost the hangout...
<popey> haha
<knome> how's the wiki.ubuntu.com CSS maintained?
<jose> probably a LP branch
<jose> it's IS hosted
<knome> i'd love to know the branch name :)
<knome> i'd really love to push some of my personal modifications to production as well as write some additional styles
<knome> like allowing tables to have certain styles based on the table class instead of having to add a huge amount of markup to each table cell to make them look not stupid :)
<jose> hmm probably #canonical-sysadmin is a good place to ask if there's someone on vanguard
<knome> actually i'm pretty sure it's not managed in a way that allows merge requests to be done easily... and hoping that mhall119 (or anybody) looked at my message and picked up the task to work on that like planet.ubuntu.com ;)
<knome> done the first MP's for the planet CSS, hungry for more sensible fixed
<knome> or tbe, insanity-avoiding ones :P
<czajkowski> knome: #canonical-sysadmin best place to start
<czajkowski> and vanguard on duty
<czajkowski> :)
<knome> the vanguards won't deal with questions/additions for CSS files... they'll tell to file an IS ticket, and then it'll rot in the queue for a few years, and then it'll be unassigned
<knome> this will need action/attention from a canonical employed community person
<knome> that said, i'm happy that we're where we are with the planet CSS currently
<knome> just hoping the same direction for other community-facing sites
<pleia2> it's still easier if you have a ticket number mhall119 or someone can chase down with IS :)
 * elfy has a list of those :(
<pleia2> I know it's annoying, but ticket queues are how they manage their workload, important to use the system
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> without some sort of reference number it makes following up hard
<czajkowski> for all involved
 * knome breathes out heavily
<knome> i guess i don't mind that the wiki looks bad then
<pleia2> figuring out where this branch is/whether it's public can go on popey's list!
<popey> +1
<knome> i don't mind filing IS tickets, but i don't feel like doing that if the response is what i've seen so far
<knome> thanks popey
<czajkowski> knome: what do you mean ?
<pleia2> I think their queue is quite long right now, tricky things are staying in it for a while (I have a few out there too)
<elfy> I've got stuff in the queue from the beginning of last year and things in it from 2013
<pleia2> I have one that's quite old, cruft from the launchpad to Ubuntu SSO transition that's still making it near impossible for new contributors to figure out how to log on to help.ubuntu.com/community themselves
<pleia2> so I know it's terribly frustrating
<elfy> most of the frustration from me comes from being ignored - even a - we'll look at this in the next 6 months is better than being ignored
<pleia2> fair enough, I usually do get at least a response (though the one I just mentioned hasn't gotten response in a while)
<popey> if they closed the gates now, and didnt allow any more tickets, I think they have enough tickets in the queue for 10 years or so
<czajkowski> elfy: it is very hard, small team manging multile RTs covering wiki website servers in house and community stuff
<elfy> popey: I don't doubt it - and I'm certainly not blaming them - when we do really really need them - they're exceptionally helpful
<czajkowski> not an easy task and I also can see it frustrating people to not file a RT also
<elfy> czajkowski: yea - I know :)
<elfy> I'm just saying what it's like for people
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> I agree
<czajkowski> but also know how small the team is that deals with the RT
<czajkowski> :(
<knome> czajkowski, what i mean is that i've had many discussions with the IS team since 2008, provided patches and promised that things will move forward "sooner than later"
<knome> czajkowski, and a lot of that never happened...
<czajkowski> nods I kn ow
<elfy> czajkowski: I'm not sure what it was like previously with IS and the FC - but after the upgrade, and close contact with 3 or 4 of them during that time, we've got a good working relationship for the most part
<czajkowski> as sometimes things get super seeded
<elfy> anyway ...
<pleia2> mmm super seeds
<czajkowski> superseded even
<czajkowski> <--- lack of sleep
<elfy> or lack of super seeds
<elfy> some super seeds for czajkowski http://bit.ly/15JzHVj
<jcastro> it should be noted that the IS team has had the same # of people since about ... 2008, while the rest of the project and Canonical continue to grow much faster
<knome> jcastro, that's understandable, but that doesn't make any of the community contributors feel better about their contributions going basically to /dev/null
<knome> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/887675
<knome> here's an example
<knome>  Anthony Dillon (ya-bo-ng) wrote on 2011-11-09:
<knome> I have updated the wiki stylesheet with a fix for this and escalated it to IS to be deployed.
<knome>  Anthony Dillon (ya-bo-ng) on 2015-01-15
<knome> assignee: Anthony Dillon (ya-bo-ng) → nobody
<knome> and the fix is still not deployed
<czajkowski> elfy: evil
<jcastro> oh, the webteam isn't IS, not that that's an excuse
<czajkowski> nods
<elfy> czajkowski: :)
<knome> jcastro, exactly. furthermore, if they told me to "do/contact X to get it deployed" in 2011, and that would have gotten it deployed, i wouldn't have cared about the extra work that i had to do
<knome> jcastro, community volunteers willing to put time and effort into getting something fixed is not the problem
<jcastro> I sympathize, getting fixes in can be frustrating
<knome> jcastro, s/can be frustrating/is impossible/  from my point of view
<knome> which is why i've stopped contributing and caring.
<jcastro> you can try pinging robbie if you'd like
<knome> who's loss is this?
<jcastro> maybe he can help?
<knome> tbh, after 4 years...
<knome> don't point me to another person that is "maybe" able to help
<czajkowski> knome: ok we are trying to hepl
<czajkowski> *help
<jcastro> well he kind of runs everything, if there's one guy who can help you
<czajkowski> and we all know the frustrations
<knome> 4 years isn't frustration. it is "we don't care enough"
<knome> but i shall go away until more of this grumpyness comes out.
<knome> uummm, s/until/before/
<knome> have a nice day
<dholbach> dinner time - see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-28
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> how are things?
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> so far so good :)
<elfy> morning dpm
<dpm> hi elfy :)
<popey> any of you lot running vivid on your main laptop?
<dpm> not yet, still on utopic, I like unicorns :)
<dpm> perhaps Daniel is on vivid?
<popey> I'm considering it.
<knome> surely a pre-beta version is just fine
<popey> it might be
<popey> but stuff breaks :)
<popey> e.g. steam or some other 3rd party thing I use might break
<knome> i thought the smell of irony would have floated all the way there
<popey> I suspect you mean sarcasm?
<elfy> popey: specifically need laptop and ubuntu?
<popey> hmm?
<elfy> or would a desktop running xubuntu vivid do ?
<popey> oh i see
<popey> was just asking around to see how stable it is.
<popey> I only really use Unity.
<elfy> right - well from what I see it's stable(ish)
<elfy> though odd issues like login problems have popped up I think
<knome> popey, no, i mean the irony of me not knowing it's called sarcasm.
<knome> :P
<dholbach> good night my hippie friends - see you all tomorrow!
<balloons> ciao dholbach!
<dholbach> bye balloons :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-29
<dholbach> good morning
<jcastro> mhall119, why are you even using chromium? use chrome
<jcastro> the chromium in ubuntu is always behind, so it's always going to be buggy
<jcastro> it's like, _4_ major releases behind in trusty, for example.
<mhall119> jcastro: wow, didn't realize that
<mhall119> I use chromium because I prefer open source whenever possible
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> but google doesn't care about chromium as a product
<jcastro> it just happens to be there
<jcastro> they don't test chromium, they test chrome on 14.04.
<jcastro> so they don't do things like care about packaging, etc, so it's up to us to do it
<jcastro> and there's no way people can keep up
<popey> chrome also sucks
<popey> chrome causes hard lockups and reboots on my laptop
<popey> all browsers suck
<popey> [FACT]
<jcastro> I don't have crashing issues with either FF or chrome
<jcastro> hangouts make the CPU max out, but it does that on my chromebook and my windows machine too, so we're not any worse than that.
<popey> hangout plugin continues to run after a hangout ends here
<popey> on firefox
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, I've noticed a slow decline in chromium's quality
<jcastro> at first it's like, ok I get it, you don't care about my desktop
<balloons> dholbach, do python packages often eschew having a -docs package, and instead bundle docs with the binary package?
<jcastro> then it's also that way on a chromebook
<jcastro> so at least we have platform parity, heh.
<balloons> dholbach, what's best practice? Having a -docs package separate or no?
<popey> looks like the only way to make chrome stable is to --disable-gpu
<dholbach> balloons, you can do it, you can not do it
<dholbach> balloons, it depends on how you like things or if the docs package is going to be huge
<dholbach> etc
<dholbach> "what is going to make sense to the user?" might be a good question to ask or "are the docs required by anything else?"
<dholbach> all right... I've got to run a bit earlier today - have to pick up a friend and go for a vegan pizza :)
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-30
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> how's everyone?
<elfy> morning dholbach dpm
<dholbach> hi elfy, hi dpm
<dpm> hey
<silverlion> good day everybody
<dpm> oh, it just started to snow here
<dpm> balloons, how did you get on with setting up the scrum sprint for the autopilot docs?
<balloons> dpm, snow fun :-)
<balloons> dpm, I was going to change the dates, but chris was added and mhall119 and I added / tweaked the tasks
<dholbach> dpm, it snowed LOADS last night in Berlin - I had trouble getting back home with the bicycle :)
<dpm> oh man...
<dpm> yeah, I was driving a few hours last night, I like snow but no fun driving with snow.
 * balloons changes sprint to end 6 feb
<dpm> balloons, is chris happy with it?
<balloons> yes, he was pleased.. he wanted to make sure I wasn't pulling his leg at first, lol
<dpm> balloons, what do you mean, he didn't believe we were running the sprint? :)
<balloons> something like that I suppose
<mhall119> jcastro: do you have access to the Ubuntu Cloud Facebook page?
<jcastro> I didn't know we had one
<jcastro> that's probably james.donner@canonical
<jcastro> he's the cloud marketing guy
<dpm> balloons, also, looking at the board, it seems there are a few unassigned items. Would you mind assigning those tasks?
<mhall119> jcastro: https://www.facebook.com/ubuntucloud
<mhall119> whoever it is hasn't touched it in over 2 years :(
<jcastro> tbh I don't know why the page exists
<dpm> my guess is that Ahmed might have created it
<mhall119> jcastro: at any rate, I've re-posted stuff about the cloud talks we're doign at FOSDEM on the official Ubuntu pages on FB and G+
<dpm> and after he left it's barely been touched
<jcastro> <3 thanks
<jcastro> james is going to RT a bunch of them this weekend as well
<balloons> dpm, sure. Ideally we would be grabbing the tasks as we work them, but we know mhall119 will be doing the others :-
<dpm> balloons, yeah, but I'm looking at the "In progress" one that's got no assignee. I'm guessing that's Mike
<balloons> dpm, yep
<balloons> he needs to add a picture, make it easier to see his assignments
<dpm> I can see a picture
<balloons> I really want to rename the lanes in taiga, but can't :-(
<dpm> which lanes balloons?
<balloons> ready for test for one
<dpm> ah, yeah, couldn't see a way to change that, either :/
<balloons> and add/remove them
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-01
<silverlion> good $daytime to you folks
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-01
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Morning dholbach, feeling better?
<dholbach> hey popey
<dholbach> yes, much better - I'm still coughing, but it's much better already
<dholbach> how about you? how are things?
<popey> great thanks
<popey> finally got over jetlag :)
<dholbach> yeah, me too :)
<dholbach> one night last week I was up from 1:30 to 6:00 - that was the most ridiculous jetlag induced non-sleep that ever happened to me
<svij> my last night was from 00:00 to 2:00, jetlag ftw!1!
<svij> just came back on saturday, though…
<dholbach> svij: the sleeping or the non-sleeping part was from 0-2?
<svij> the sleeping part
<svij> the night before was 14h of sleep
<dholbach> ouch
<svij> I guess I'll fall asleep in the lecture later today
<davidcalle> Morning o/
 * dholbach relocate to the office, bbiab
<davidcalle> dholbach: popey , do you happen to have a phone without developer mode enabled, or at least write / disabled? I'd like to know how much space you have remaining on the system partition (df -h | grep loop0)
<dholbach> wow the font in the terminal app is huge
<davidcalle> dholbach: fix incoming fir this I believe :à
<davidcalle> :)*
<dholbach> 100% used of 169M
<davidcalle> dholbach: hmm, thanks, looks like it's trickier than I thought when write on / is enabled (I have 94% of 2G and I want to make free space)
<dholbach> ok, mh
<popey> yeah, i have a device which has never been r/w
<davidcalle> popey: do you mind having a look as well?
<popey> ya
<popey>  /dev/loop0                                   141M  139M  1.8M  99% /android/system
<popey> is that what you're expecting?
<davidcalle> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/zIYoaDh0/
<davidcalle> popey: nope, I'm looking for th 2G partition I have monted for / ^, to see if I happen to have something unusually large
<popey> ncdu ftw :)
<popey> i have the armhf ncdu binary in ~/bin on my phone
<popey> for exactly this
<davidcalle> popey: oh, that's nice
<davidcalle> popey: well, looks like my install is as clean as it can (I've already cleaned up a lot)... Meh.
<davidcalle> Thanks :)
<popey> np
<mhall119> good morning
<dholbach> dpm: on my way - hangouts or google authentication seems to be a bit strange today, so it might take a bit longer until I'm there
<dholbach> ok... looks like you're not there yet :)
<dpm> omw, was talking to popey, now finished :)
<popey> sowweeee
<mhall119> dpm: I'll be a couple of minutes late to our call
<dpm> mhall119, np, just ping me when you're set
<mhall119> dpm: joined now
<dpm> mhall119, ok, omw
<dholbach> team call?
<dholbach> ^ balloons, dpm, mhall119, popey?
<popey> ook
<balloons> coming :-)
<dholbach> davidcalle: ^
<popey> omw
<davidcalle> omw
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :)
 * belkinsa hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs belkinsa back
<belkinsa> :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-02
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> hi
<dholbach> yo popey
<davidcalle> o/
 * popey is afk for a couple of hours...
 * dholbach relocates to the office, bbiab
<czajkows1i> aloha
<davidcalle> heya czajkows1i
<czajkowski> davidcalle: salut
 * popey returns
<popey> The sequel
<popey> It's Q&A day. Happy to do Q&A today. Who else is up for it?
<dholbach> I'd be up
<popey> \o/
<popey> https://plus.google.com/events/c6cfibicqvhrq1i3ondj45975bk
<popey> Q&A Scheduled, and ubuntuonair.com updated.
<dholbach> yeehaw
<dholbach> I'll mention it in a few social media channels :)
<popey> get you
<dholbach> hum... clicking the video on ubuntuonair.com it says "about to start in a few"?
<dholbach> could it be that the date/time is wrong?
<dholbach> popey: ^?
<popey> uh
<popey> i set it to 16:00
<popey> what about now?
<popey> (I had the video open)
<popey> so it probably thinks "Oh, I see Alan's face, he must be about to start"
<dholbach> still says the same thing
<popey> ah well
<popey> it will start at 16:00 :)
<dholbach> ok, I'll announce on @ubuntu
<dpm> dholbach, willcooke, bug 1535058 for the unity 8 apps closing instantly
<willcooke> thx dpm
<dpm> seems to be a known issue
<dpm> mhall119, dholbach, popey, davidcalle, call?
<popey> oh
<balloons> popey, bring tea for everyone now!
<popey> pffft
<dpm> dholbach, mhall119, davidcalle? ^
<dholbach> bah... I wasn't invited
 * dholbach storms out
<davidcalle> omw
<davidcalle> dholbach: I see your name on the calendar invite ;)
<dholbach> it's not in my calendar
<mhall119> call?
<mhall119> oh, gsoc
<balloons> remind me to make sure my internet is stable next time we have a call, hah. I love ending up with all the work items!
<mhall119> lol
 * dpm notes that down as manager trick: pretend the connection is bad and get the other person to think they need to restart
<dholbach> have a great day everyone - see you tomorrow! :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-03
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Good morning Mr Holbach!
<popey> Left in a bit of a hurry yesterday, wanted to say that I enjoyed our Q&A yesterday.
<MooDoo> oh bloomin eck was that streamed, I knew there was something i wanted to watch
<dholbach> popey: yes, same here :)
<dholbach> it was good fun :)
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<czajkowski> Aloha
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> hows everyone?
<czajkowski> nice to see so many canonical folks at FOSDEM
<MooDoo> howdy czajkowski
<popey> mhall119, looks like that selfie button might get support at some point :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camera-app/+bug/1451724
<dholbach> dpm: as there were no objections, I announced the UOS dates (3-5 May) - I guess we should start planning in about 4-6 weeks?
<dpm> thanks for taking care of it dholbach
<dpm> dholbach, popey, mhall119, davidcalle, balloons, I've been thinking of next year's focus as we discussed recently. One of the things that I've had in my mind has been to review the way and tools we use for communication. I think it might be worth revisiting things like how we use the Fridge (and the fact that the site is in need of an update), the community site and IRC
<dpm> in particular now that more folks are using Telegram, and creating new groups there
<dholbach> nice one
<dholbach> might be a good topic for UOS as well
<dpm> yeah
<dholbach> it'll be hard though to make the discussion focused and less about one's personal gripes with tool X :)
<dpm> :-)
<dholbach> but still a very useful discussion, yes
<dpm> As much as I love IRC, the recent discussions about communication tools in the snappy team have made me think we should look at other ways that might be just as open but friendlier to new contributors for whom IRC might be a hurdle to join
<dpm> I know some folks love slack, but I'd rather not go down that route, and propose a trial of an open source tool such as mattermost
<dholbach> that reminds me... I still need to write that doc
<dholbach> I'll do this right after lunch
<svij> that's an interesting topic
<dpm> hi svij, how are you doing?
<svij> I'm fine, I think I'm over my jetlag! and you? :)
<dpm> grett blog post on UbuCon, btw! :)
<dpm> or rather *great :)
<dpm> I think I'm over it, yeah, this time it really caught me
<svij> thanks!
<svij> Well, I came back on saturday
<dpm> did you enjoy San Francisco?
<svij> yeah, cm-t and I walked *a lot*
<dpm> :)
<svij> (like >15km a day)
<dpm> oh, wow!
<dpm> svij, on another topic, now that UbuCon Summit is over (and we're starting to plan the next one :), we should start getting together for UbuCon Europe planning
<svij> btw UbuCon Blog posts: Am I the only one, who didn't see/read any UbuCon blog posts except that from pleia2?
<svij> dpm: yeah
<dpm> I've not seen other ones either, but I know some folks are drafting posts
<svij> dpm: I wanted to do some brainstorming about the content of the website on the weekend. maybe we should do an meeting afterwards?
<dpm> sure
<svij> but I prefer next month… two exams and my book deadline coming up this month :/
 * dholbach relocates to the office, bbiab
<dpm> svij, of course, whenever you've got time. But I think we should start doing some planning during that time, as the UbuCon date is coming close. Maybe we can meet with SturmFlut or other organizers, or help with preparing something else in the meantime?
<svij> dpm: well only a meeting is fine in the next week, can't do much above that
<svij> also we must think of ubucontest 2.0
<svij> but I think we have two new people for organising ubucontest
 * svij asks them
<dpm> svij, yeah, I'm just thinking of what we can do to help in the time you're busy with other stuff, so that others can chip in
<svij> well pretty important are sponsors, to reduce the price of 25€ per person per day
<svij> but searching for sponsors without a proper website is not that ideal
<dpm> svij, yeah, but before contacting sponsors we need the outline of the event, talks, etc. I think that should be the first step. As per the website, as I said before, I'd recommend using ubucon.org, which is already set up and UbuCon organizers have full access to
<svij> yes, I talked about the ubucon.org website recently with popey and dholbach in our telegram group. I'll choose ubucon.org, less work for everyone (in case of maintaining)
<dpm> cool
<svij> there are already a couple of wiki pages regarding the event: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuconEu/UbuconEu2016
<dpm> yeah, I remember those when Sturmflut created them. I think these can remain (and grow) there, as they are useful for planning
<svij> yep
<svij> we had a similar structure for ubucon.de anyway
<dpm> great
<dpm> svij, so shall we put together a kickoff meeting for next week? (only if you've got time, though)
<svij> dpm: yep
<svij> dpm: monday or tuesday are good
 * dpm checks calendar
<svij> or wednesday morning
<dpm> svij, Tuesday, 15:30?
<svij> dpm: check
<dpm> Cool
<dpm> svij, who else should we invite from the organization team? Simon? Someone else?
<svij> I've just asked Simon, not sure about the others, many will be busy at work
<dpm> ok, let me put it in the calendar for now. If another time works best for him or the others, we can just change it
<dpm> happy to do it later if it works better for everyone
<svij> well, I don't want too many people in the first meeting
<svij> toddy: --- what about you?
<svij> (see above)
<dpm> sent the invite for now, everyone should be able to add new participants or modify it  if another time works best
<dpm> and the Ubuntu wheel keeps turning... finished an UbuCon and starting to plan two more... :-)
<svij> dpm: simon doesn't have time, fyi.
<dpm> svij, ok, thanks for the heads up!
<toddy> svij: Tuesday 15.30? european timezone?
<svij> toddy: yes
<svij> for like ~30min
<toddy> svij: I am at work than, but I think I can be in a chat with one and an half eye.
<svij> we'll do an hangout
<toddy> I have other 17 people in my office (our office is telephone free) and we have not very much meeting rooms. that will be a little bit tricky for me.
<svij> oh ok
 * balloons waves to svij
 * svij waves back to balloons
<mhall119> popey: cool, I tried adding functionality for it after I got home from SCALE, but couldn't figure out the FocusScope stuff
<dholbach> balloons, dpm, mhall119: yo yo yo - team call?
<dpm> dholbach, omw!
<balloons> going to be 15 mins late
<dpm> davidcalle, joining us?
<davidcalle> dpm: yep yep
<balloons> we're all so chatty today!
<popey> OMG you guys should come over to slack, it's so much better! :D
<dpm> lol
<MooDoo> typical ubuntu channel, sooooo quiet ;)
<dholbach> all right my friends ... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
 * belkinsa hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs you all :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-04
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
 * popey disappears while he fixes his network.
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow! :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-05
<belkinsa> jose, how old were you when you got your Membership?
<jose> belkinsa: 13 years old, why?
<belkinsa> Because our lastest Member is also 13.
<belkinsa> tsimonq2 ^^^
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> jose: when's your birthday?
<jose> dec 10th, why so many questions?!
 * tsimonq2 claculates the difference between jose's birthday and membership and does the same for himself
<jose> sept 15th 2012
<belkinsa> jose's the younger one, I think.
 * tsimonq2 snaps his fingers
<tsimonq2> gosh darnit
<tsimonq2> BUT WAIT, THERE'S MORE
<tsimonq2> I might be the current youngest member of the community
<tsimonq2> :D
<belkinsa> Okay, that works.  Right.
<tsimonq2> jose's 15-16(I think) and I'm 13
<jose> don't worry, someone will come in the next couple years and will take that away from you
<jose> people get old
<tsimonq2> jose: yeah ik :P
<jose> what? where did you get I'm 15-16? I'm 19
 * belkinsa thought jose was 18 for some reason
<tsimonq2> OH 0___0
<jose> yeah, I've been here for a while
<tsimonq2> well props :D
<tsimonq2> jose: BTW it's belkinsa's fault, she told me that you were around that age range XD
<tsimonq2> jose: but rounding to years, let's consider ourselves tied XD
<belkinsa> No, I said 16 or 17 when he got his Memebership, that years ago.
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> jose: you need to work with redwolf and teach me Spanish XD
<jose> ask jcastro what his progress with Spanish is
<tsimonq2> jose: I was just wanting to talk to him too, okay, I'll ask him when he pongs next XD
<jose> I believe he's on his way back home
<jose> I'm stuck in Houston for a couple days
<tsimonq2> jose: well I'm (physically) tired with all of this Membership stuff(just got it today :D), night o/
<jose> o/
<jose> I'll go get some pizza
<MooDoo> howdy all
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<svij> morning!
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<popey> Playing with Mattermost (Free Software Slack-like) thing. Here's an invite to the test server if anyone is interested. https://mattermost.popey.com/signup_user_complete/?id=1qpn9houn7r4mc5xc6ho9wt7se
<popey> mhall119, summit.ubuntu.com seems unwell.
<mhall119> popey: looking into it
<mhall119> popey: better now?
<popey> I guess.
<popey> :)
<popey> "Join us None to None UTC"
<Pici> I'm busy then
<popey> :D
<mhall119> fixed that too
<balloons> popey, are you seeing 'Please check connection, Mattermost unreachable. If issue persists, ask administrator to check WebSocket port. '?
<balloons> dholbach, we're not trying to be comprehensive on the trip report right?
<dholbach> balloons: feel free to add whatever you like to it :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - have a great weekend! :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-01-30
<jose> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> jose: pong
<jose> @mhall119 hey, would you mind giving me a hand with the brief before we send off to design? not even sure if we're supposed to fill that out
<meetingology> jose: Error: "mhall119" is not a valid command.
<jose> lol
<czajkowski> lol
<mhall119> heh, too much slack for jose
<mhall119> jose: do you have a design brief document?
<jose> lol yes, crisis in a slack I'm in right now, been using the @ too much lately
<jose> I do, but needs to be filled out. Kristine sent it out over email
<jose> not sure if you were in the thread?
<wxl> friendly reminder: we're behind on community donations reports
<mhall119> jose: yup, I see it now, if you're happy with what's in our google doc I'll populate the design brief
<jose> lemme check again
<mhall119> wxl: ack, I know, it's been on my todo list
<jose> mhall119: just need to figure out which logos we're gonna put in there
<jose> and do we wanna pass it by someone at marketing?
<mhall119> jose: I'll loop thibaut into it, yes, he can help pick the logos to incude
<jose> ok, let me create a copy of the brief and share it with you/popey so we can fill it out
<jose> that's the template
<mhall119> thanks jose
<jose> np!
<mhall119> jose: I've also shared with you the brief from the previous set of cards we had printed (that I showed in the Hague)
<jose> oh amazing, thank you
<wxl> mhall119: glad to hear it :) someone was complaining about the lack of transparency with the funding and i had the report page to show off :)
<mhall119> wxl: I think I'm only 1 report behind right now, but I'll get to it as soon as I have a couple spare hours
<czajkowski> mhall119: see pm
<wxl>  
<popey> wxl: people complain? no wai!
<wxl> i kno..
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-01-31
<jose> mhall119: hey, I believe design only takes care of the design and we have to manage the printing ourselves
<jose> at least that's what they told me
<mhall119> jose: we can find someone in Canonical to get the printing done. I'll try and find who did it for me last time
<jose> yay!
<jose> I'll be staying at the Hilton, feel free to ship them to me there. I'll be receiving a lot of packages anyways
<czajkowski> mhall119: see over there ---------->
<popey>                                                    hmm?
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-02-03
<svij> who'll be at FOSDEM this weekend?
<balloons> not me :-(
<svij> balloons: awww
<czajkowski> ME!
 * czajkowski is running the community dev room on Sunday 
<svij> czajkowski: cool!
<svij> See you later/tomorrow probably :)
 * svij is now at git-merge.com :)
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> I'm over for Grimore labs workshop today
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-02-04
<wxl> the quorum section of the delegation wiki does not actually define quorum. in other words, hwo many votes need to be present to have a quorum?
<wxl> looking at robert's rules of order, this would seem to be a majority of the board/committee
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-02-05
 * Mister_Q waves from fosdem o/
<czajkowski> ello
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-02-01
 * tsimonq2 coughs
 * wxl stretches
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-02-02
 * tsimonq2 yawns
<svij> anyone at FOSDEM this weekend?
<balloons> You svij?
<svij> balloons: yup :)
<popey> svij: i think some people from the desktop team are going
<svij> popey: oh cool
<tsimonq2> svij: gilir from Lubuntu's gonna be there :)
<tsimonq2> (development lead)
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-02-04
<czajkowski> aloha
<tsimonq2> yo
